# ReturNable



## Trela

*<big><big><big><big>ReturNable: Results</big></big></big></big>*

Well, we finished. Finally! After about 3 weeks of slow, hard Brawling, we finally finished this Tournament up. Before I continue, I would just like to say I am very happy to have returned to TBT! It was really fun hosting these Tournaments with yoll, and I hope to continue to do this with everyone!

Now, there are 3 different things I would like to talk to you about: ReturNable Results, ReturNable Statistics, my Shoutoutz, and future Tournaments.

*1st - ReturNable Results*

Here are the Results for this Tournament. Good job, everyone!

1: Trela (Lucario)
2: cornymikey (MK/Mario)
3: bcb (Wario/Snake)
4: Horus (Falco)
5: Hub12 (Falcon/Ganon/Marth/Falco)
5: Judo (Marth)
7: Waluigi (Ike/MK)
7: Palad][n (Kirby)
9: Kilex (MK)
9: Knightlordco (Toon Link)
9: Kid Icarus
9: Azila (MK/Toon Link)
13: The JJ (Diddy)
13: Joe (Link/MK)
13: Jake (Snake)

Bracket Image: http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?7d8f24e83b.gif

So. There you have it. The ReturNable Results. As you can see, these Results are a little strange. How so? Well, first of all, we have 3 new players in the Top 8 who have not been ranked at all or have done this well before: Hub, Palad][n, and Judo. In past Tournaments, Hub has never been able to make it into the Top 8 due to all of the good players we had. But this statement changed when he 2-0'ed Kilex's MK FIRST ROUND of the Tournament. Kilex was, to me, to easily get Top 5, but Hub was all like NO and proved me wrong. Good job, Hub! For Palad][n, well, this is his first Tournament he's entered! He did good for a first time guy! Now for Judo. In my opinion, he should've NOT of gotten 5th place and should NOT be on the Rankings. He had an easy Loser's Bracket (Jake and a free bye) for someone who lost first Round. I expected him to at LEAST get 9th, but seeding made it really simple for him. Don't get me wrong. He's a good Marth, but really should not be up there.

Here's what I thought the Top 8 would be:

1. Trela/Kilex
2. Kilex/Trela
3. Mikey
4. bcb
5. Horus
5. John
7. Azila
7. Waluigi

I thought Kilex was going to WRECK, because I'd been training him and taught him MANY things about MK. He had also beaten me, too! Mikey is Mikey lol. I knew he would do good. bcb is ALWAYS Top 4 now! Horus, to me, is equal to bcb. I definately wanted to see who would win in Tournament, but it never happened. John is a good Wolf and proved himself in Silver's Tournament. Azila had started playing again and was practicing with me, like Kilex. Waluigi is Mr. Lag LOL his Ike is good though!

For the PR, this is who I thought would be on it (no order):

Mikey
Trela
Horus
bcb
John
Kilex

BOTH of these lists have been proven wrong now! Both upsets and screwed up seeding changed everything in ReturNable, and I apoligize to the players with terrible brackets (Horus, bcb). I will DEFINATELY make sure that the brackets fr the next Tournaments will be a LOT more balanced!

*2nd - ReturNable Statistics*

The following is different sets of information about what happened in this Tournament. Enjoy reading them!

- Hub12 2-0'ed Kilex.
- John102 was removed from the bracket due to not having played a set because of no Wii.
- Trela only lost 2 games out of the 14 he played to cornymikey.
- cornymikey Vs. Horus was during the same Round as Hub12 Vs. Kid Icarus.
- cornymikey had to play Judo and then Horus right after TWICE.
- Kilex dropped out after playing Hub.
- The Tournament was delayed twice due to problems with matches.
- Trela and bcb are the only players from TTC in the Top 8.
- Only 6 sets were not played in the bracket, with only 2 having a valid excuse: John102 Vs. Kid Icarus, Kilex Vs. John102, Knightlordco Vs. Horus, Kilex Vs. Waluigi, Palad][n Vs. Kid Icarus, and Palad][n Vs. Judo.
- Horus had the hardest bracket for a Top TBT player while bcb had the easiest for a Top TBT player.
- ReturNable was delayed 2 times due to LasT 4 and set issues (with time and school).
- It took 23 days to finish a 16-man Tournament.
- Trela Vs. conrymikey in GF's was played twice due to lag.
- Trela's family (Kilex, Azila, Joe, and Jake) were the first players to lose in the bracket.
- This is the LAST time that one of my Tournaments will take this long to complete!

*3rd - ReturNable Shoutoutz*

*Mikey* - Dude. You did so good this Tournament. Our GF's set scared me a lot lol and you beat everyone else. Great job, my boy!

*bcb* - My TTC bud! Good job getting Top 3 and stepping it up! I really wanted to see you Vs. Horus though!

*Horus* - HOLY! Top 4 is awesome! I wish I would've given you an easier bracket. Really sorry about that!

*Hub* - Wow. YOu've made one BIG improvement in your game! Beating Kilex FIRST ROUND shocked me more than any other match did! I'm proud of ya bud! Now try to keep your place on the PR 

*Judo & Palad][n* - You both did good in the Tournament! I really did not expect yoll to get Top 8!

*Waluigi* - Good games, son! I want to see some more of that DELICIOUS Ike you have there!

*Trela's family *- Yoll are HORRIBLE! Yoll were the FIRST to be taken out of the Tournament. Either practice of don't play at all!

*Everyone else *- Thank you for joining my Tournament guys! Hope to see yoll next time.

Ok. now the next post will be posted on the post below this one. Please read it! It's important 

=Trela=


----------



## Trela

(continued from the post above)

*4th - Future Tournaments*

Now for the future of my hosting at TBT. In Janruary 2009, Piranha from TTC found this site and began to host a Tournament here. She wanted me to help run it because it featured TTC Vs. TBT and would have a lot of players in it. That's when I began my Tournaments here at TBT! I've always wanted to play different players from another Forum and see how much different they are and how they rank from my Forum that I come from.

The time has come! Now it is our turn to show the Internet how good we really are! Starting Janruary or February 2010, I am starting a Tournament Series called TOMB, which stands for Trela's Official Monthly Brawl. TOMB will feature Forums other than TTC and TBT and will be every month. These Tournaments will then be created into a point system which will then be used in a Circuit, called TOIC (Trela's Official Internet Circuit). There will be a Circuit or 2 every year, and at the end of a Circuit, Prizes will be awarded to the Top 5 who make it to the top of the list with Circuit Points. The Prizes aI have yet to think of, but I just want the Top 5 to be rewarded with SOMETHING, you know? Hopefully they'll be good ones, and hopefully they'll be affordable!

To be honest here, this MIGHT not start until Spring 2010, so don't expect it for a while. I expect the Circuit to have about 50 or more players in it, so it will be really hard Tournaments. As time goes by, I will give you updates on all of this stuff. Oh, and thank you for inspiring and helping me do this very thing, TBT and TTC! Yoll are awesome, and I hope we do good and have fun in these future Tournaments!

=Trela=


----------



## Horus

sign me up k


----------



## Chibz

oh, hobbies. XD
Welcome back and have fun with your tourney.


----------



## bcb

Sowwy I thought I was gone. But since I'm not, I'll sign up.

Oh BTW...

I'm gonna suggest that Castle Siege and Halberd should be made legal, and Mansion to be banned. :O

Edit: O, Trela... can you put me as bcb on the list? ;_;


----------



## Trela

Hah, my bad. For some reason I forgot about those, bcb.

For Luigis, idc. If yoll dont want it there, then I can remove it. What do yoll think?


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Hah, my bad. For some reason I forgot about those, bcb.
> 
> For Luigis, idc. If yoll dont want it there, then I can remove it. What do yoll think?


Luigi's is just a very unbalanced stage.

It's worse than Norfair and PKMN2.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Hah, my bad. For some reason I forgot about those, bcb.
> 
> For Luigis, idc. If yoll dont want it there, then I can remove it. What do yoll think?


Yeah Mansion is annoying because of the house, I wish for more Neutral ._.


----------



## bcb

Put me as "bcb", Trela? ;_;


----------



## Trela

I guess I can remove it. In TX, Luigis and Distant Planet is legal, but I think Luigis is better than DP and didnt put DP up. I dont use it anyways, so wahahahaha!


----------



## Horus

Alright I'll start things off by asking for a Brawl from Trela or bcb, otherwise I'm going on MKW


----------



## Gnome

INB4TOURNEYFAILSLIKEALLBEFORE.


----------



## Horus

AverageSean said:
			
		

> INB4TOURNEYFAILSLIKEALLBEFORE.


Impossible, Trelas here troll


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Alright I'll start things off by asking for a Brawl from Trela or bcb, otherwise I'm going on MKW


I can brawl ya now. I can also brawl Trela and/or let you two duke it out.


----------



## bcb

AverageSean said:
			
		

> INB4TOURNEYFAILSLIKEALLBEFORE.


Remember: LOYA


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright I'll start things off by asking for a Brawl from Trela or bcb, otherwise I'm going on MKW
> 
> 
> 
> I can brawl ya now. I can also brawl Trela and/or let you two duke it out.
Click to expand...

I'd like all three of us if possible, even if we spectate


----------



## Trela

Horus: I'll play. Me and Azila Vs. you and bcb? We'll switch teams around, too sometimes!

Sean: Shove it! You wanna join?


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus: I'll play. Me and Azila Vs. you and bcb? We'll switch teams around, too sometimes!
> 
> Sean: Shove it! You wanna join?


HELL YEAH! 

Will be online, lets own :3

I'ma guess that Trela will host


----------



## bcb

Mission to beat Trela.

Lucario's disadvantage matchups:
vs. MK (40-60)
vs. Snake (40-60)
vs. King Dedede (40-60)
vs. Marth (40-60)
vs. Mr. Game and Watch (40-60)
vs. Wario (45-55)
vs. Olimar (45-55)
vs. Donkey Kong (45-55)

Lucario's even matchups:
R.O.B.
Zero Suit Samus
Toon Link
Fox
Wolf

Rest are advantage for Lucario.

KK, I'll get on.


----------



## Gnome

No I won't because I lost my Brawl Disc, and tourney rules suck.


----------



## Trela

Sorry guys. My codes were on and were screwing up the matches.

I'll turn em' off. Join my room, and remember, yoll are blue!


----------



## Horus

wat now


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Sorry guys. My codes were on and were screwing up the matches.
> 
> I'll turn em' off. Join my room, and remember, yoll are blue!


played through homebrew? cooleo


----------



## Trela

Good games guys.

I'm going to HOBO 20 tomorrow, so my sister can give yoll the livestream to it. I'll TRY to get on it, but I doubt I'll be able to. In the meantime, sign up people!


----------



## Palad][n

im in. sign me up. But take note i suck. Especially with wifi brawl lag


----------



## Fontana

I want in!


----------



## bcb

Mind if I sign up a buddy? He's... alright. Better than Hub. xD

Sign "Judo" up. He'll make an account soon on here. I'll make sure he gets his matches done.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Hi ppl. WATCH THE LIVE STREAM!!! HOBO 20!!!!

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/houston-smash-stream


----------



## bcb

Azila said:
			
		

> Hi ppl. WATCH THE LIVE STREAM!!! HOBO 20!!!!
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/houston-smash-stream


kk


----------



## John102

TRELA!

*tackles*

Ok, we need to get the brawl gang back together.

Trela(of course)
John
Horus
Mike
Xela
Waluigi
BCB
Chubsterr
Ryudo
Hub
Silver
xYoh
Yetiman
DJ
and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others)

Did I forget anyone?


----------



## djman900

John102 said:
			
		

> TRELA!
> 
> *tackles*
> 
> Ok, we need to get the brawl gang back together.
> 
> Trela(of course)
> John
> Horus
> Mike
> Xela
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr
> Ryudo
> Hub
> Silver
> xYoh
> Yetiman
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others)
> 
> Did I forget anyone?


Dude I'm done. Unless you're referring to some other DJ.

Weba Trela


----------



## Fontana

John102 said:
			
		

> TRELA!
> 
> *tackles*
> 
> Ok, we need to get the brawl gang back together.
> 
> Trela(of course)
> John
> Horus
> Mike
> Xela
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr
> Ryudo
> Hub
> Silver
> xYoh
> Yetiman
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others)
> 
> Did I forget anyone?


Xela sold brawl...


----------



## John102

Waluigi said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRELA!
> 
> *tackles*
> 
> Ok, we need to get the brawl gang back together.
> 
> Trela(of course)
> John
> Horus
> Mike
> Xela
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr
> Ryudo
> Hub
> Silver
> xYoh
> Yetiman
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others)
> 
> Did I forget anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Xela sold brawl...
Click to expand...

LIES!


----------



## Fontana

John102 said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRELA!
> 
> *tackles*
> 
> Ok, we need to get the brawl gang back together.
> 
> Trela(of course)
> John
> Horus
> Mike
> Xela
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr
> Ryudo
> Hub
> Silver
> xYoh
> Yetiman
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others)
> 
> Did I forget anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Xela sold brawl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIES!
Click to expand...

Orly? Well I guess the mighty John knows all.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Lol you should add me guys.
I am an OLD player of this game (i am 17, i just mean i used to play Melee alot)
My skills maybe dusty but i blow them off your all toast.
So yeah
Usual Players: Ike, Wolf, Samus and Kirby.
Need my code pm me.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

John102 said:
			
		

> TRELA!
> 
> *tackles*
> 
> Ok, we need to get the brawl gang back together.
> 
> Trela(of course)
> John
> Horus
> Mike
> Xela
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr
> Ryudo
> Hub
> Silver
> xYoh
> Yetiman
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others)
> 
> Did I forget anyone?


I'd play Brawl if my Wii didn't reject/not read it. .-.

GL/hope the tourney doesn't die and turn into a brawl thread... *impending doom*


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Sign me up please


----------



## Silverstorms

John102 said:
			
		

> TRELA!
> 
> *tackles*
> 
> Ok, we need to get the brawl gang back together.
> 
> Trela(of course)
> John
> Horus
> Mike
> Xela
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr
> Ryudo
> Hub
> Silver
> xYoh
> Yetiman
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others)
> 
> Did I forget anyone?


Errrr, no  <_<


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> TRELA!
> 
> *tackles*
> 
> Ok, we need to get the brawl gang back together.
> 
> Trela(of course)
> John
> Horus
> Mike
> Xela
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr
> Ryudo
> Hub
> Silver
> xYoh
> Yetiman
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others)
> 
> Did I forget anyone?


Trela(of course)
John
Horus
Mike
Xela Sold Brawl
Waluigi
BCB
Chubsterr Don't know what happened to him, gone I guess
Ryudo Wii hates the taste of Brawl
Hub Went on another trip or some crap
Silver Pro-MKW, Anti-Brawl
xYoh Hates the lag so probably won't join
Yetiman Not here anymore, still play with him though
DJ
and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others) Sexist, they're all gone

We're kinda low on players


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRELA!
> 
> *tackles*
> 
> Ok, we need to get the brawl gang back together.
> 
> Trela(of course)
> John
> Horus
> Mike
> Xela
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr
> Ryudo
> Hub
> Silver ProMKW, AntiBrawl
> xYoh
> Yetiman
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others)
> 
> Did I forget anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Trela(of course)
> John
> Horus
> Mike
> Xela Sold Brawl
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr Don't know what happened to him, gone I guess
> Ryudo Wii hates the taste of Brawl
> Hub Went on another trip or some crap
> Silver
> xYoh Hates the lag so probably won't join
> Yetiman Not here anymore, still play with him though
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others) Sexist, they're all gone
Click to expand...

</div>Walrus Ways should ship me a new Wii. .o.


----------



## Horus

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






			
				ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRELA!
> 
> *tackles*
> 
> Ok, we need to get the brawl gang back together.
> 
> Trela(of course)
> John
> Horus
> Mike
> Xela
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr
> Ryudo
> Hub
> Silver
> xYoh
> Yetiman
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others)
> 
> Did I forget anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Trela(of course)
> John
> Horus
> Mike
> Xela Sold Brawl
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr Don't know what happened to him, gone I guess
> Ryudo Wii hates the taste of Brawl
> Hub Went on another trip or some crap
> Silver Pro-MKW, Anti-Brawl
> xYoh Hates the lag so probably won't join
> Yetiman Not here anymore, still play with him though
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others) Sexist, they're all gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Walrus Ways should ship me a new Wii. .o.
Click to expand...

</div>We have fish fees.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRELA!
> 
> *tackles*
> 
> Ok, we need to get the brawl gang back together.
> 
> Trela(of course)
> John
> Horus
> Mike
> Xela
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr
> Ryudo
> Hub
> Silver
> xYoh
> Yetiman
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others)
> 
> Did I forget anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Trela(of course)
> John
> Horus
> Mike
> Xela Sold Brawl
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr Don't know what happened to him, gone I guess
> Ryudo Wii hates the taste of Brawl
> Hub Went on another trip or some crap
> Silver Pro-MKW, Anti-Brawl
> xYoh Hates the lag so probably won't join
> Yetiman Not here anymore, still play with him though
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others) Sexist, they're all gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Walrus Ways should ship me a new Wii. .o.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have fish fees.
Click to expand...

</div>But I hate fish. :<


----------



## Horus

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






			
				ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRELA!
> 
> *tackles*
> 
> Ok, we need to get the brawl gang back together.
> 
> Trela(of course)
> John
> Horus
> Mike
> Xela
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr
> Ryudo
> Hub
> Silver
> xYoh
> Yetiman
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others)
> 
> Did I forget anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Trela(of course)
> John
> Horus
> Mike
> Xela Sold Brawl
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr Don't know what happened to him, gone I guess
> Ryudo Wii hates the taste of Brawl
> Hub Went on another trip or some crap
> Silver Pro-MKW, Anti-Brawl
> xYoh Hates the lag so probably won't join
> Yetiman Not here anymore, still play with him though
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others) Sexist, they're all gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Walrus Ways should ship me a new Wii. .o.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have fish fees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I hate fish. :<
Click to expand...

</div>Well, to ship a Nintendo Wii, It'd require 10,000 fish, I have a large crew


----------



## Josh

I'll join.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_the female brawlers_Xela Sold Brawl
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr Don't know what happened to him, gone I guess
> Ryudo Wii hates the taste of Brawl
> Hub Went on another trip or some crap
> Silver Pro-MKW, Anti-Brawl
> xYoh Hates the lag so probably won't join
> Yetiman Not here anymore, still play with him though
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others) Sexist, they're all gone
> 
> 
> 
> Walrus Ways should ship me a new Wii. .o.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have fish fees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I hate fish. :<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, to ship a Nintendo Wii, It'd require 10,000 fish, I have a large crew
Click to expand...

</div>Time to start fishing I guess...
*searches for fishing rod*


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_the female brawlers_Xela Sold Brawl
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr Don't know what happened to him, gone I guess
> Ryudo Wii hates the taste of Brawl
> Hub Went on another trip or some crap
> Silver Pro-MKW, Anti-Brawl
> xYoh Hates the lag so probably won't join
> Yetiman Not here anymore, still play with him though
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others)
> 
> 
> 
> We have fish fees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I hate fish. :<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, to ship a Nintendo Wii, It'd require 10,000 fish, I have a large crew</div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time to start fishing I guess...
> *searches for fishing rod*
Click to expand...

We'll sell you a Fishing Rod for 2,000 fish.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_the female brawlers_Xela Sold Brawl
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr Don't know what happened to him, gone I guess
> Ryudo Wii hates the taste of Brawl
> Hub Went on another trip or some crap
> Silver Pro-MKW, Anti-Brawl
> xYoh Hates the lag so probably won't join
> Yetiman Not here anymore, still play with him though
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others)
> 
> 
> 
> But I hate fish. :<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, to ship a Nintendo Wii, It'd require 10,000 fish, I have a large crew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time to start fishing I guess...
> *searches for fishing rod*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll sell you a Fishing Rod for 2,000 fish.
Click to expand...

</div>*gets trapped in a loop in time*
Will a box of Gorton fish work as downpayment? :0


----------



## bcb

Trela(of course)
John
Horus
Mike
Xela
Waluigi
bcb
Chubsterr
Ryudo
Hub
Silver
xYoh
Yetiman
DJ
and the female brawlers(rust, lute, and the others)
Slido and SSK
The JJ
And mah IRL budday Judo.

Improved list. ^^^


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela(of course)
> John
> Horus
> Mike
> Xela
> Waluigi
> bcb
> Chubsterr
> _Ryudo_
> Hub
> Silver
> xYoh
> Yetiman
> DJ
> and the female brawlers(rust, lute, and the others)
> Slido and SSK
> The JJ
> And mah IRL budday Judo.
> 
> Improved list. ^^^


I don't want be crossed out... :<


----------



## Palad][n

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRELA!
> 
> *tackles*
> 
> Ok, we need to get the brawl gang back together.
> 
> Trela(of course)
> John
> Horus
> Mike
> Xela
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr
> Ryudo
> Hub
> Silver
> xYoh
> Yetiman
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others)
> 
> Did I forget anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd play Brawl if my Wii didn't reject/not read it. .-.
> 
> GL/hope the tourney doesn't die and turn into a brawl thread... *impending doom*
Click to expand...

Omg ryudu! you're back! 

Well, im back, but nice to see u.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Paladin said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRELA!
> 
> *tackles*
> 
> Ok, we need to get the brawl gang back together.
> 
> Trela(of course)
> John
> Horus
> Mike
> Xela
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr
> Ryudo
> Hub
> Silver
> xYoh
> Yetiman
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others)
> 
> Did I forget anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd play Brawl if my Wii didn't reject/not read it. .-.
> 
> GL/hope the tourney doesn't die and turn into a brawl thread... *impending doom*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omg ryudu! you're back!
> 
> Well, im back, but nice to see u.
Click to expand...

Well I've been here, just haven't really posted at all. /lurker :S


----------



## bcb

Ew why'd I cross out Waluigi?


----------



## Trela

I got 3 things to say about yesterday at HOBO 20:

1. I'm officialy the BEST commentator ever. I'm doing it like all day at HOBO 21.
2. Samboner is Top 5 in TX. So good.
3. I hate MK.

Anyways, keep coming, sign ups!


----------



## Josh

So when will this start?


----------



## Trela

F JJ read the F'ing OP F!

<3


----------



## Josh

Soz, im just lazy..


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> I got 3 things to say about yesterday at HOBO 20:
> 
> 1. I'm officialy the BEST commentator ever. I'm doing it like all day at HOBO 21.
> 2. Samboner is Top 5 in TX. So good.
> 3. I hate MK.
> 
> Anyways, keep coming, sign ups!


SWEET!


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> F JJ read the F'ing OP F!
> 
> <3


It's sad because there's a really good wolf player with the same name as him.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRELA!
> 
> *tackles*
> 
> Ok, we need to get the brawl gang back together.
> 
> Trela(of course)
> John
> Horus
> Mike
> Xela
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr
> Ryudo
> Hub
> Silver
> xYoh
> Yetiman
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others)
> 
> Did I forget anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Errrr, no  <_<
Click to expand...

:l thanks


----------



## John102

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRELA!
> 
> *tackles*
> 
> Ok, we need to get the brawl gang back together.
> 
> Trela(of course)
> John
> Horus
> Mike
> Xela
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr
> Ryudo
> Hub
> Silver
> xYoh
> Yetiman
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others)
> 
> Did I forget anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Errrr, no  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :l thanks
Click to expand...

So you agree? All the important people are on that list.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

John102 said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRELA!
> 
> *tackles*
> 
> Ok, we need to get the brawl gang back together.
> 
> Trela(of course)
> John
> Horus
> Mike
> Xela
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr
> Ryudo
> Hub
> Silver
> xYoh
> Yetiman
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others)
> 
> Did I forget anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Errrr, no  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :l thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree? All the important people are on that list.
Click to expand...

Lol john your such a ass
lol jk


----------



## John102

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRELA!
> 
> *tackles*
> 
> Ok, we need to get the brawl gang back together.
> 
> Trela(of course)
> John
> Horus
> Mike
> Xela
> Waluigi
> BCB
> Chubsterr
> Ryudo
> Hub
> Silver
> xYoh
> Yetiman
> DJ
> and _the female brawlers_(rust, lute, and the others)
> 
> Did I forget anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Errrr, no  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :l thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree? All the important people are on that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol john your such a ass
> lol jk
Click to expand...

I try.


----------



## cornymikey

*joins*


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> *joins*


Yay, one more person from TBT's brawling krew.


----------



## Trela

I'm aiming for 4 more Sign Ups. I'll try to get Azila to join also.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm aiming for 4 more Sign Ups. I'll try to get Azila to join also.


I remember when your first left and we and azila where on the stream
Alos i remember you sayng hi to your cat lol


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm aiming for 4 more Sign Ups. I'll try to get Azila to join also.


Get jonnyjenq to join.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aiming for 4 more Sign Ups. I'll try to get Azila to join also.
> 
> 
> 
> Get jonnyjenq to join.
Click to expand...

say hoo?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aiming for 4 more Sign Ups. I'll try to get Azila to join also.
> 
> 
> 
> Get jonnyjenq to join.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> say hoo?
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/user/jonnyjenq

My idol =3


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aiming for 4 more Sign Ups. I'll try to get Azila to join also.
> 
> 
> 
> Get jonnyjenq to join.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> say hoo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/jonnyjenq
> 
> My idol =3
Click to expand...

oh, best wolf. 
I'm-a watch him.


----------



## Trela

JJ can SHOVE IT, John!

Eh, Azila aint joining. What about Hub/Yetiman?


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> JJ can SHOVE IT, John!
> 
> Eh, Azila aint joining. What about Hub/Yetiman?


Yeah, I joined smashboards a while back, haven't been really active though, just reading some threads here and there. It's nice though, the chat is definitely fun, and I do learn a good amount.

Yetiman has been innactive, hub might be able to though.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJ can SHOVE IT, John!
> 
> Eh, Azila aint joining. What about Hub/Yetiman?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I joined smashboards a while back, haven't been really active though, just reading some threads here and there. It's nice though, the chat is definitely fun, and I do learn a good amount.
> 
> Yetiman has been innactive, hub might be able to though.
Click to expand...

hmm, you joined smashboards? I think videos help more than reading.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJ can SHOVE IT, John!
> 
> Eh, Azila aint joining. What about Hub/Yetiman?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I joined smashboards a while back, haven't been really active though, just reading some threads here and there. It's nice though, the chat is definitely fun, and I do learn a good amount.
> 
> Yetiman has been innactive, hub might be able to though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmm, you joined smashboards? I think videos help more than reading.
Click to expand...

They have links to good videos, that's how I found Johnny's account. Smashboards is a great place though, a million times better than aib for info on lesser characters like wolf.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJ can SHOVE IT, John!
> 
> Eh, Azila aint joining. What about Hub/Yetiman?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I joined smashboards a while back, haven't been really active though, just reading some threads here and there. It's nice though, the chat is definitely fun, and I do learn a good amount.
> 
> Yetiman has been innactive, hub might be able to though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmm, you joined smashboards? I think videos help more than reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have ]oh, mmhmmm, I already have an account, but its not in use...for like 2 years.
Click to expand...


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJ can SHOVE IT, John!
> 
> Eh, Azila aint joining. What about Hub/Yetiman?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I joined smashboards a while back, haven't been really active though, just reading some threads here and there. It's nice though, the chat is definitely fun, and I do learn a good amount.
> 
> Yetiman has been innactive, hub might be able to though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmm, you joined smashboards? I think videos help more than reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have ]oh, mmhmmm, I already have an account, but its not in use...for like 2 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Accept my friend request =D
Click to expand...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Numner?


----------



## John102

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Numner?


I see too =0

Trela, btw, sign me up.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, you joined smashboards? I think videos help more than reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have ]oh, mmhmmm, I already have an account, but its not in use...for like 2 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Accept my friend request =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, I dont even go on that site. And there are friend request form pad message thing?
Click to expand...


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> They have ]oh, mmhmmm, I already have an account, but its not in use...for like 2 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Accept my friend request =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, I dont even go on that site. And there are friend request form pad message thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wat. I just added you, and it has this little check box that says would you like to noyify your friend about this. or something along those lines.
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> oh, mmhmmm, I already have an account, but its not in use...for like 2 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Accept my friend request =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, I dont even go on that site. And there are friend request form pad message thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wat. I just added you, and it has this little check box that says would you like to noyify your friend about this. or something along those lines.
Click to expand...

oh, welll, I didnt check yet. I'm already your friend on AiB. That's enough.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Accept my friend request =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, I dont even go on that site. And there are friend request form pad message thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wat. I just added you, and it has this little check box that says would you like to noyify your friend about this. or something along those lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, welll, I didnt check yet. I'm already your friend on AiB. That's enough.
Click to expand...

kifyousayso

night all.


----------



## Elliot

Sign me up PLEASE ;]


----------



## cornymikey

heya horus. HOW U BIN Doen?


----------



## John102

YEAH WHORUS HOW HAS IT BEEN GOIN' BUDDEH?


----------



## Trela

Two more sign ups and this Tournament will be good to go!


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Two more sign ups and this Tournament will be good to go!


awww, what about slido? AND SILVER DIDNT JOIN?!??!?!?! THAT *censored.7.1*! We'll get him, gang.


----------



## John102

Wowowowowowow.

*finally read ALL of the first post*

Trela, I thought this was going to be like during Christmas vacation or something, I didn't know it was going to be that soon. I won't be able to participate on Friday because I have a banquet to go to, and then on Saturday I already made plans...I'll try to get my matches done on Sunday I guess...


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> Wowowowowowow.
> 
> *finally read ALL of the first post*
> 
> Trela, I thought this was going to be like during Christmas vacation or something, I didn't know it was going to be that soon. I won't be able to participate on Friday because I have a banquet to go to, and then on Saturday I already made plans...I'll try to get my matches done on Sunday I guess...


well, everyone will probably do their matches on the weekend. And trela can't wait two months because hes too awesome.


----------



## Horus

@Mikey + John: Shut up.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> @Mikey + John: Shut up.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mikey + John: Shut up.
Click to expand...

>


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mikey + John: Shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >
Click to expand...

>-


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mikey + John: Shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >-
Click to expand...

>:.o-


----------



## djman900

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mikey + John: Shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >:.o-
Click to expand...

>!


----------



## Horus

djman900 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >:.o-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >!
Click to expand...

>;@-|-<


----------



## djman900

Horus said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >:.o-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >;@-|-<
Click to expand...

;D


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >:.o-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >;@-|-<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ;D
Click to expand...

,,l,,(*_*),,l,,


----------



## Horus

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >:.o-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >;@-|-<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ;D
Click to expand...

You ruined it, you add on to the last smiley


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >;@-|-<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ruined it, you add on to the last smiley
Click to expand...

Hence the person flicking him off.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >;@-|-<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ruined it, you add on to the last smiley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hence the person flicking him off.
Click to expand...

Good stuff John


----------



## Horus

Brawl anyone? It's exhausting getting a lvl 90 skill on Runescape


----------



## bcb

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >;@-|-<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ruined it, you add on to the last smiley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hence the person flicking him off.
Click to expand...

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Brawl anyone? It's exhausting getting a lvl 90 skill on Runescape


I'm in. It's brawl or TV.


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brawl anyone? It's exhausting getting a lvl 90 skill on Runescape
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in. It's brawl or TV.
Click to expand...

Wow I actually feel like brawling  Anyone wana brawl me? :3


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brawl anyone? It's exhausting getting a lvl 90 skill on Runescape
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in. It's brawl or TV.
Click to expand...

Alright lets Brawl and anyone else can join if they so choose too


----------



## John102

OSHI-

*scribbles down homework so he can get in this 4 way brawl before Mike does*


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >;@-|-<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ruined it, you add on to the last smiley
Click to expand...

dont make me add to the spam war


----------



## Palad][n

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brawl anyone? It's exhausting getting a lvl 90 skill on Runescape
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in. It's brawl or TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright lets Brawl and anyone else can join if they so choose too
Click to expand...

room for 1 more? PM Me if u still wanna brawl with me >.>


----------



## djman900

Paladin r u ne good?


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> OSHI-
> 
> *scribbles down homework so he can get in this 4 way brawl before Mike does*


lol, I cant play. i'm still doing my essay.


----------



## Palad][n

djman900 said:
			
		

> Paladin r u ne good?


yeah i guess im pretty pro


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSHI-
> 
> *scribbles down homework so he can get in this 4 way brawl before Mike does*
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I cant play. i'm still doing my essay.
Click to expand...

I'm still writing out my research plan for my science project...

^Someone test Palad][n to make sure he's legit first.


----------



## Palad][n

John102 said:
			
		

> ^Someone test Palad][n to make sure he's legit first.


?

Now you wanna brawl me?

Wait what?

im confused.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSHI-
> 
> *scribbles down homework so he can get in this 4 way brawl before Mike does*
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I cant play. i'm still doing my essay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still writing out my research plan for my science project...
> 
> ^Someone test Palad][n to make sure he's legit first.
Click to expand...

lol, screw my science project worth 238% of my grade. ITS TIME TO BRAWL!


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSHI-
> 
> *scribbles down homework so he can get in this 4 way brawl before Mike does*
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I cant play. i'm still doing my essay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still writing out my research plan for my science project...
> 
> ^Someone test Palad][n to make sure he's legit first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, screw my science project worth 238% of my grade. ITS TIME TO BRAWL!
Click to expand...

My thinking exactly.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSHI-
> 
> *scribbles down homework so he can get in this 4 way brawl before Mike does*
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I cant play. i'm still doing my essay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still writing out my research plan for my science project...
> 
> ^Someone test Palad][n to make sure he's legit first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, screw my science project worth 238% of my grade. ITS TIME TO BRAWL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thinking exactly.
Click to expand...

lol, did you brawl with horus, and paladn and bcb or whoever?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still writing out my research plan for my science project...
> 
> ^Someone test Palad][n to make sure he's legit first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, screw my science project worth 238% of my grade. ITS TIME TO BRAWL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thinking exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, did you brawl with horus, and paladn and bcb or whoever?
Click to expand...

No, I finished my write up. Now I'm going to bed.

*grumbles about having to wake up at 5:30 in the morning*

MIDDLE SCHOOL WAS SO NICE! ELEMENTARY SCHOOL WAS BETTER! PRE-SCHOOL WAS WONDERFUL! NO SCHOOL IS THE BEST!


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n to make sure he's legit first.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, screw my science project worth 238% of my grade. ITS TIME TO BRAWL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thinking exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, did you brawl with horus, and paladn and bcb or whoever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I finished my write up. Now I'm going to bed.
> 
> *grumbles about having to wake up at 5:30 in the morning*
> 
> MIDDLE SCHOOL WAS SO NICE! ELEMENTARY SCHOOL WAS BETTER! PRE-SCHOOL WAS WONDERFUL! NO SCHOOL IS THE BEST!
Click to expand...

lol, 5:30. I wake up at 7:00, but I have to run every day. Sleep > running

Pre-school. Good times, goooooood times. Night. I is going to bed too.


----------



## Horus

what the hell why do my hands sweat?


----------



## bcb

I... uhh... we get veteran's day off tomorrow.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more sign ups and this Tournament will be good to go!
> 
> 
> 
> awww, what about slido? AND SILVER DIDNT JOIN?!??!?!?! THAT *censored.7.1*! We'll get him, gang.
Click to expand...

Oh no you won't....


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more sign ups and this Tournament will be good to go!
> 
> 
> 
> awww, what about slido? AND SILVER DIDNT JOIN?!??!?!?! THAT *censored.7.1*! We'll get him, gang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no you won't....
Click to expand...

IN THE ASS!


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl? I need to practice my mario. 

I'll be checking every 5 minutes or so. actually, every commercial.


----------



## Josh

Sure i'll brawl with you, i think i have your fc remember alecks streamer?


----------



## cornymikey

um, not sure I have you. your fc just in case?

mine is 4124-4823-9209


----------



## Josh

1118-9540-1673

If its wrong check my card in my sig.


----------



## cornymikey

ok, going on. i host and feel free to join, john.


----------



## Josh

Alright, but tbh i bet im going to lose :{


----------



## cornymikey

GGs bcb and jj.
bcb, my lucario stinks. :O I forget how to play lucario


----------



## John102

Hubby Wubby say:




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> MR. DUCK NOT PLEASED.
> 
> 
> Yeah, sign me up for Trela's tournament, kay?
> 
> I don't got a computer anymore. ;-;
> 
> At a friends house, by the way.
> 
> :3:


----------



## bcb

Hub's not gonna be reliable for doing matches. :O

Edit: EW! I'm the color of urine!


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Hubby Wubby say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR. DUCK NOT PLEASED.
> 
> 
> Yeah, sign me up for Trela's tournament, kay?
> 
> I don't got a computer anymore. ;-;
> 
> At a friends house, by the way.
> 
> :3:
Click to expand...

WHAT?!?!

Bye Hub, you were the noobiest Brawl player here but we loved you


----------



## Elliot

Anyone want to brawl now? .-. Want to test my skills at the moment :],


----------



## Josh

I will brawl, I need to train aswell. I got pwned by mikey and bcb D:


----------



## Elliot

The JJ said:
			
		

> I will brawl, I need to train aswell. I got pwned by mikey and bcb D:


Ohkay, My brawl fc is in my sig :] or ac:cf note. .-

You host?.


----------



## Josh

kk i'll host and my code is in my spoiler, it is the card.


----------



## Elliot

I see it, Good luck :]


----------



## Josh

You two.


----------



## bcb

Grr... I want this tourney started. xD


----------



## Josh

lol same 

Anyways good games KLC. Soz my brother used pit, hes not that good.


----------



## bcb

I just wanna see the bracket. :O

O btw, Judo'll probably be over at my house on Saturday. That might be a good time to brawl him cause you probably have my code. But he doesn't lag any more than I do. xD

Saturday's probably the best time though, he hasn't made an account on here yet.


----------



## Elliot

The JJ said:
			
		

> lol same
> 
> Anyways good games KLC. Soz my brother used pit, hes not that good.


Yeah, good games. :], Ohh, Josh is my brothers name :]


----------



## Josh

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol same
> 
> Anyways good games KLC. Soz my brother used pit, hes not that good.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, good games. :], Ohh, Josh is my brothers name :]
Click to expand...

lol, cool.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I just wanna see the bracket. :O
> 
> O btw, Judo'll probably be over at my house on Saturday. That might be a good time to brawl him cause you probably have my code. But he doesn't lag any more than I do. xD
> 
> Saturday's probably the best time though, he hasn't made an account on here yet.


who?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna see the bracket. :O
> 
> O btw, Judo'll probably be over at my house on Saturday. That might be a good time to brawl him cause you probably have my code. But he doesn't lag any more than I do. xD
> 
> Saturday's probably the best time though, he hasn't made an account on here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> who?
Click to expand...

I signed up one of my IRL friends.

Check the OP for Judo. :/


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna see the bracket. :O
> 
> O btw, Judo'll probably be over at my house on Saturday. That might be a good time to brawl him cause you probably have my code. But he doesn't lag any more than I do. xD
> 
> Saturday's probably the best time though, he hasn't made an account on here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I signed up one of my IRL friends.
> 
> Check the OP for Judo. :/
Click to expand...

OP? Two letter words confuse me.

And how was my mario? My short hop double bair is pwn.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna see the bracket. :O
> 
> O btw, Judo'll probably be over at my house on Saturday. That might be a good time to brawl him cause you probably have my code. But he doesn't lag any more than I do. xD
> 
> Saturday's probably the best time though, he hasn't made an account on here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I signed up one of my IRL friends.
> 
> Check the OP for Judo. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OP? Two letter words confuse me.
> 
> And how was my mario? My short hop double bair is pwn.
Click to expand...

Apparently better than my Ike... I'd stick to top tiers if I were you. xD

OP = Original Post (First Post)


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna see the bracket. :O
> 
> O btw, Judo'll probably be over at my house on Saturday. That might be a good time to brawl him cause you probably have my code. But he doesn't lag any more than I do. xD
> 
> Saturday's probably the best time though, he hasn't made an account on here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I signed up one of my IRL friends.
> 
> Check the OP for Judo. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OP? Two letter words confuse me.
> 
> And how was my mario? My short hop double bair is pwn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently better than my Ike... I'd stick to top tiers if I were you. xD
> 
> OP = Original Post (First Post)
Click to expand...

almost as good as your wario, in my way of thinking things. Well, I cant detrmine that 'cause we only played once when you were wario. 

and ooooh, OP.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I signed up one of my IRL friends.
> 
> Check the OP for Judo. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OP? Two letter words confuse me.
> 
> And how was my mario? My short hop double bair is pwn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently better than my Ike... I'd stick to top tiers if I were you. xD
> 
> OP = Original Post (First Post)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> almost as good as your wario, in my way of thinking things. Well, I cant detrmine that 'cause we only played once when you were wario.
> 
> and ooooh, OP.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't really say that. xD

Is my Yoshi almost as good as your MK? I didn't think so.


----------



## Horus

I'm bored =c


----------



## Elliot

Horus said:
			
		

> I'm bored =c


Aww, Wanted a hug. ? xD.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> OP? Two letter words confuse me.
> 
> And how was my mario? My short hop double bair is pwn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently better than my Ike... I'd stick to top tiers if I were you. xD
> 
> OP = Original Post (First Post)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> almost as good as your wario, in my way of thinking things. Well, I cant detrmine that 'cause we only played once when you were wario.
> 
> and ooooh, OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't really say that. xD
> 
> Is my Yoshi almost as good as your MK? I didn't think so.
Click to expand...

in that case, youre comparing apples to oranges. In my case, youre comparing a computer with a bigger computer.

Gloating skillz ftw.


----------



## Horus

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bored =c
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, Wanted a hug. ? xD.
Click to expand...

>:c


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bored =c
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, Wanted a hug. ? xD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >:c
Click to expand...

>>:c


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bored =c
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, Wanted a hug. ? xD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >:c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>:c
Click to expand...

>>;c


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bored =c
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, Wanted a hug. ? xD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >:c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>:c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>;c
Click to expand...

>>;D


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >:c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>:c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>;c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>;D
Click to expand...

>>`;D


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >>:c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>;c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>`;D
Click to expand...

>>';DD


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >>;c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>`;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>';DD
Click to expand...

>>`';DD


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >>;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>`;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>';DD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>`';DD
Click to expand...

>>`';DD-


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >>`;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>';DD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>`';DD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>`';DD-
Click to expand...

>>`';lDD-


----------



## bcb

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >>';DD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>`';DD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>`';DD-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>`';lDD-
Click to expand...

>>`';lDD-]


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >>`';DD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>`';DD-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>`';lDD-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>`';lDD-]
Click to expand...

>>`';lDD-:]


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >>`';DD-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>`';lDD-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>`';lDD-]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>`';lDD-:]
Click to expand...

>>`';lDD-:]-|-<


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >>`';lDD-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>`';lDD-]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>`';lDD-:]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>`';lDD-:]-|-<
Click to expand...

>>`';lDD-:]-|-<

U SPAMZORING NOOBS


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >>`';lDD-]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>`';lDD-:]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>`';lDD-:]-|-<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >>`';lDD-:]-|-<
> 
> U SPAMZORING NOOBS
Click to expand...

Shut up and brawl me


----------



## bcb

Yo, Trelz... post the bracket? :O


----------



## Trela

Before I say anything, I would just like to say STOP SPAMMING MY THREAD. There's NO point in doing that crap, so don't. It's funny to see yoll troll, but dear Lord. That's pretty bad spam right there!

Anyways, thanks to Hub and Azila, we have a total of *16 entrants*. This makes a perfect bracket, which is a good thing if everyone gets their matches done. Now I will put the bracket up tonight so you can see who your facing tomorrow. Also, you have a while to do your matches, so don't panic. As long as you get it done before your days run up, your ok. I will not be here tomorrow until like 5pm (school and getting home late), but you may start your matches. If you have any questions, now would be the time to ask them.

Btw, after this Tournament, the Power Rankings will be updated, so try your best to make it on it! Good luck to you all!


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Before I say anything, I would just like to say STOP SPAMMING MY THREAD. There's NO point in doing that crap, so don't. It's funny to see yoll troll, but dear Lord. That's pretty bad spam right there!
> 
> Anyways, thanks to Hub and Azila, we have a total of *16 entrants*. This makes a perfect bracket, which is a good thing if everyone gets their matches done. Now I will put the bracket up tonight so you can see who your facing tomorrow. Also, you have a while to do your matches, so don't panic. As long as you get it done before your days run up, your ok. I will not be here tomorrow until like 5pm (school and getting home late), but you may start your matches. If you have any questions, now would be the time to ask them.
> 
> Btw, after this Tournament, the Power Rankings will be updated, so try your best to make it on it! Good luck to you all!


Are the previous tourneys going to be considered into the power rankings?


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> I would just like to say STOP SPAMMING MY THREAD.


But no one offered to fight me


----------



## Trela

Horus: F!

bcb: You mean WAH and Corruption's Demise? I don't think so.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus: F!
> 
> bcb: You mean WAH and Corruption's Demise? I don't think so.


Are you trying to say you want to fight me? ;D


----------



## Elliot

Oooh, I can't wait to see who i am facing. Better be someone the same level as me >: D.


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus: F!
> 
> bcb: You mean WAH and Corruption's Demise? I don't think so.


Nanananah

I mean LOYA


----------



## Trela

LOYA was already put on the PR. The PR right now is based off of LOYA results.

Ok. The bracket is done, and I tried my BEST to seed this. All I did was give Top seeds to the players on the PR and gave smaller seeds to 4 other players. The other 8 were placed kinda randomly, but I made sure TTC isnt fighting TTC first Round and some TBT players arent fighting each other. Again, I tried.

I'm uploading the Bracket Pic to the OP in a little bit.

Horus: F!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> LOYA was already put on the PR. The PR right now is based off of LOYA results.
> 
> Ok. The bracket is done, and I tried my BEST to seed this. All I did was give Top seeds to the players on the PR and gave smaller seeds to 4 other players. The other 8 were placed kinda randomly, but I made sure TTC isnt fighting TTC first Round and some TBT players arent fighting each other. Again, I tried.
> 
> I'm uploading the Bracket Pic to the OP in a little bit.
> 
> Horus: F!


Your giving me mixed feelings here Trela >


----------



## Horus

I think you do this to tick me off :c


----------



## bcb

...I'm tempted to go Captain Falcon.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...I'm tempted to go Captain Falcon.


Your on the easy bracket :c

Lucky noob >:c


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm tempted to go Captain Falcon.
> 
> 
> 
> Your on the easy bracket :c
> 
> Lucky noob >:c
Click to expand...

=3

I'm on the easy bracket too. I really won't have to worry until bcb, unless hub has gotten a lot better...


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm tempted to go Captain Falcon.
> 
> 
> 
> Your on the easy bracket :c
> 
> Lucky noob >:c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> =3
> 
> I'm on the easy bracket too. I really won't have to worry until bcb, unless hub has gotten a lot better...
Click to expand...

A lot spammier if that's what you mean, his friends on AiB are horrible, I've played most of them :\


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm tempted to go Captain Falcon.
> 
> 
> 
> Your on the easy bracket :c
> 
> Lucky noob >:c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> =3
> 
> I'm on the easy bracket too. I really won't have to worry until bcb, unless hub has gotten a lot better...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot spammier if that's what you mean, his friends on AiB are horrible, I've played most of them :\
Click to expand...

Good, and unless bcb has gotten a lot better I can still beat him too. =3


----------



## bcb

Hub only plays FFA. John, I think kilex might be more challenging then you'd think.


----------



## bcb

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm tempted to go Captain Falcon.
> 
> 
> 
> Your on the easy bracket :c
> 
> Lucky noob >:c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> =3
> 
> I'm on the easy bracket too. I really won't have to worry until bcb, unless hub has gotten a lot better...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot spammier if that's what you mean, his friends on AiB are horrible, I've played most of them :\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good, and unless bcb has gotten a lot better I can still beat him too. =3
Click to expand...

No U


----------



## John102

*checks bracket*

*censored.3.0*, I thought he was on the other side also...


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> *checks bracket*
> 
> *censored.3.0*, I thought he was on the other side also...


LOL GF GF

Atleast my opponents are easy or respectable ;]


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *checks bracket*
> 
> *censored.3.0*, I thought he was on the other side also...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL GF GF
> 
> Atleast my opponents are easy or respectable ;]
Click to expand...

That's true. I think Kilex will be pretty though...

Sorry for the spam trela.


----------



## bcb

inb4 Trela gets first
inb4 mikey gets 2nd


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *checks bracket*
> 
> *censored.3.0*, I thought he was on the other side also...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL GF GF
> 
> Atleast my opponents are easy or respectable ;]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true. I think Kilex will be pretty though...
> 
> Sorry for the spam trela.
Click to expand...

Try killing him and Trela at the same time


----------



## bcb

You know... Wario's like... low tier online. So I can john all I want if I lose. (no pun intended)


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> You know... Wario's like... low tier online. So I can john all I want if I lose. (no pun intended)


I still don't know what "Johning" means :{


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know... Wario's like... low tier online. So I can john all I want if I lose. (no pun intended)
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't know what "Johning" means :{
Click to expand...

no johns means "no excuses"


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know... Wario's like... low tier online. So I can john all I want if I lose. (no pun intended)
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't know what "Johning" means :{
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no johns means "no excuses"
Click to expand...

I hate whoever coined that term.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know... Wario's like... low tier online. So I can john all I want if I lose. (no pun intended)
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't know what "Johning" means :{
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no johns means "no excuses"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate whoever coined that term.
Click to expand...

Lol^

Weird


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know... Wario's like... low tier online. So I can john all I want if I lose. (no pun intended)
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't know what "Johning" means :{
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no johns means "no excuses"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate whoever coined that term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol^
> 
> Weird
Click to expand...

It should be no Horus's


----------



## Palad][n

Oh
hh
hhh
hhhh
hhhhh
hhhhhh
hhhhhhh
hhhhhhhh

snap

Im going to lose first round
Trela??
snapppppppp
Fail.
Oh well. better give it a shot.


----------



## bcb

Hopefully, I see you tomorrow, Knight.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> no johns means "no excuses"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate whoever coined that term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol^
> 
> Weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should be no Horus's
Click to expand...

Horus means Rape in Latin


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I hate whoever coined that term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol^
> 
> Weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should be no Horus's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus means Rape in Latin
Click to expand...

...

Stupid parents. Why couldn't they name me something cool like 'Horus'.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lol^
> 
> Weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should be no Horus's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus means Rape in Latin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Stupid parents. Why couldn't they name me something cool like 'Horus'.
Click to expand...

Lol

jking, but it's almost has cool
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/horus


----------



## Palad][n

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lol^
> 
> Weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should be no Horus's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus means Rape in Latin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Stupid parents. Why couldn't they name me something cool like 'Horus'.
Click to expand...

Horus's real name probably isnt horus...


----------



## Horus

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 12 2009, 09:54:25 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> It should be no Horus's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus means Rape in Latin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Stupid parents. Why couldn't they name me something cool like 'Horus'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus's real name probably isnt horus...
Click to expand...

Egyptian king, Jewish king, pretty much the same thing

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/David


I'll be online hosting a game, but watching Supernatural at the same time, I'll check every commercial for someone asking to join


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> It should be no Horus's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus means Rape in Latin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Stupid parents. Why couldn't they name me something cool like 'Horus'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> 
> jking, but it's almost has cool
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/horus
Click to expand...

Well lets see how your name compares to my mighty name.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/John


----------



## Palad][n

Horus said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 12 2009, 09:54:25 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Horus means Rape in Latin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Stupid parents. Why couldn't they name me something cool like 'Horus'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus's real name probably isnt horus...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Egyptian king, Jewish king, pretty much the same thing
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/David
> 
> 
> I'll be online hosting a game, but watching Supernatural at the same time, I'll check every commercial for someone asking to join
Click to expand...

My Hebrew name is David o.o
But english one is Shawn -_-


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus: F!
> 
> bcb: You mean WAH and Corruption's Demise? I don't think so.


but I beat bcb in CD. D':


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus: F!
> 
> bcb: You mean WAH and Corruption's Demise? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> but I beat bcb in CD. D':
Click to expand...

anh gbdgbd

I'm pretty rusty, I need to go warm up before the tourney, I'll see if I can find one of you to brawl on Saturday eve


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus: F!
> 
> bcb: You mean WAH and Corruption's Demise? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> but I beat bcb in CD. D':
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anh gbdgbd
> 
> I'm pretty rusty, I need to go warm up before the tourney, I'll see if I can find one of you to brawl on Saturday eve
Click to expand...

asjdnjgknmfajkfMeeeeeeee


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus: F!
> 
> bcb: You mean WAH and Corruption's Demise? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> but I beat bcb in CD. D':
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anh gbdgbd
> 
> I'm pretty rusty, I need to go warm up before the tourney, I'll see if I can find one of you to brawl on Saturday eve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asjdnjgknmfajkfMeeeeeeee
Click to expand...

I'll see, then maybe a few FFA's with horus and BCB.


----------



## Palad][n

Since my skills are also a bit rusty, anyone wanna brawl to practice for the competition?
 PM me if you do


----------



## Trela

Here's what I think the results are gonna be:

1. Trela/Mikey/Kilex
2. Mikey/Trela/Kilex
3. Kilex/Mikey/Trela
4. bcb
5. Waluigi
5. Horus
7. John
7. Jake

Sweet.


----------



## John102

1)John
2)Jake
3)Joe
4)Kid Icarus
5)Judo
5)Knightlordco
7)Azila
7)The JJ

Last-Trela/Mike/Kilex


----------



## Fontana

Is Joe Trela's bro?


----------



## bcb

My predictions:

1. Trela
2. Mikey
3. bcb
4. Waluigi
5. Kilex
5. Horus
7. John102
7. Judo


----------



## John102

Hey guys my banquet got canceled today because of flood warnings, so I might be able to brawl. Yeah, it's been raining for the past week thanks to the remnants of a hurricane.


----------



## Elliot

Oh crap i have Bcb lawl. Hes tough xD


----------



## bcb

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Oh crap i have Bcb lawl. Hes tough xD


----------



## Josh

Who the hell is Azila?


----------



## bcb

The JJ said:
			
		

> Who the hell is Azila?


Trela's sister.


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl? checking this thread every commercial.
bcb, john?


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Horus means Rape in Latin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Stupid parents. Why couldn't they name me something cool like 'Horus'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> 
> jking, but it's almost has cool
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/horus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well lets see how your name compares to my mighty name.
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/John
Click to expand...

King > Toilet


----------



## Josh

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell is Azila?
> 
> 
> 
> Trela's sister.
Click to expand...

Oh ****, she must be good.


----------



## Horus

The JJ said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell is Azila?
> 
> 
> 
> Trela's sister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ****, she must be good.
Click to expand...

considering I never see you ever Brawl yeah


----------



## bcb

The JJ said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell is Azila?
> 
> 
> 
> Trela's sister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ****, she must be good.
Click to expand...

...I've seen better than her....she's not the best, I'll tell you that.


----------



## Josh

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell is Azila?
> 
> 
> 
> Trela's sister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ****, she must be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...I've seen better than her....she's not the best, I'll tell you that.
Click to expand...

lol kk, but im still going to train.


----------



## Fontana

Anyone wanna do some friendlies soon? The JJ?


----------



## Josh

Sure i'll brawl.


----------



## Horus

so Mikey or bcb, brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

HORUS, BCB, BRAWL!!!

HORUS!!! MAKE GAME, ILL BE THERE SOON.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> HORUS, BCB, BRAWL!!!


HELL YEAH!

KK MIKEY


----------



## cornymikey

GOING ONLINE


----------



## bcb

I guess you and me Waluigi could do some 1v1's. xD


----------



## Elliot

I can't wait till me and Bcb brawl at 6:30. ;], This will be a great game, (hopefully). I need someone to brawl NAO


----------



## Rockman!

I wish I could join but my Nintendo Wi-Fi is not operating well.

Have fun with your tournament.


----------



## Elliot

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I wish I could join but my Nintendo Wi-Fi is not operating well.
> 
> Have fun with your tournament.


Thanks. Hope you get your Wi-Fi good ;]


----------



## Rockman!

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could join but my Nintendo Wi-Fi is not operating well.
> 
> Have fun with your tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Hope you get your Wi-Fi good ;]
Click to expand...

It hasn't been working for months.
I'm going to try to get it working today.


----------



## Fontana

I need to brawl someone D:


----------



## Josh

Sorry Waluigi, i had to go. Im on my phone now.


----------



## bcb

...It's 6:30 Knightlord... where are ya?


----------



## bcb

...dang it, Knight. It's not only one match. :/


----------



## Palad][n

PieDisliker, Wanna brawl for teh lolz?


----------



## bcb

Palad}{n said:
			
		

> PieDisliker, Wanna brawl for teh lolz?


I wanna finish my set with Knight first. :/


----------



## Elliot

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Palad}{n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker, Wanna brawl for teh lolz?
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna finish my set with Knight first. :/
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, i had to eat. I'm really sorry. + I was such a *censored.1.2* with toon link. I could've won lmao.


----------



## bcb

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad}{n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker, Wanna brawl for teh lolz?
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna finish my set with Knight first. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, i had to eat. I'm really sorry. + I was such a *censored.1.2* with toon ]Wanna finish the set, then? If so... what's your counterpick?
Click to expand...


----------



## Elliot

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad}{n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker, Wanna brawl for teh lolz?
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna finish my set with Knight first. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, i had to eat. I'm really sorry. + I was such a *censored.1.2* with toon ]Wanna finish the set, then? If so... what's your counterpick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Later we can, is that okay like around 7:45 pm? and i don't know .
Click to expand...


----------



## Palad][n

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad}{n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker, Wanna brawl for teh lolz?
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna finish my set with Knight first. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, i had to eat. I'm really sorry. + I was such a *censored.1.2* with toon ]Wanna finish the set, then? If so... what's your counterpick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Later we can, is that okay like around 7:45 pm? and i don't know .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooooo...
> 
> Wanna brawl if you can't do your tournament match now?
Click to expand...


----------



## bcb

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad}{n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker, Wanna brawl for teh lolz?
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna finish my set with Knight first. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, i had to eat. I'm really sorry. + I was such a *censored.1.2* with toon ]Wanna finish the set, then? If so... what's your counterpick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Later we can, is that okay like around 7:45 pm? and i don't know .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, decide on a legal stage to play on for out 2nd match and  we can play then I guess. I'd much prefer 7:30 tho. If we have to, I guess :45 is alright.
Click to expand...


----------



## djman900

All of you suck at brawl espically  trela, I'm kidding of course. Anyone wanna brawl 1 on 1?


----------



## bcb

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 13 2009, 07:08:46 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, i had to eat. I'm really sorry. + I was such a *censored.1.2* with toon ]Wanna finish the set, then? If so... what's your counterpick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Later we can, is that okay like around 7:45 pm? and i don't know .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooooo...
> 
> Wanna brawl if you can't do your tournament match now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll much be willing to go Lucario and help you practice.
Click to expand...


----------



## Elliot

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 13 2009, 07:08:46 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna finish the set, then? If so... what's your counterpick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Later we can, is that okay like around 7:45 pm? and i don't know .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooooo...
> 
> Wanna brawl if you can't do your tournament match now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll much be willing to go Lucario and help you practice.
Click to expand...

7:30 is alright. I'll be on by then.


----------



## bcb

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 13 2009, 07:08:46 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Later we can, is that okay like around 7:45 pm? and i don't know .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooooo...
> 
> Wanna brawl if you can't do your tournament match now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll much be willing to go Lucario and help you practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7:30 is alright. I'll be on by then.
Click to expand...

kaykay


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Ew


----------



## bcb

Alecks said:
			
		

> Ew


I SENSE TROLLIN'


----------



## Kanye Omari West

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ew
> 
> 
> 
> I SENSE TROLLIN'
Click to expand...

You know it.


Thank you Trela and co, for ruining my favorite series.


----------



## Gnome

FINAL DESTINATION, 3 LIVES, NO ITEMS, FOX ONLY


----------



## Elliot

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ew
> 
> 
> 
> I SENSE TROLLIN'
Click to expand...

Brawl now?


----------



## bcb

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ew
> 
> 
> 
> I SENSE TROLLIN'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brawl now?
Click to expand...

Yeah, what stage should we play on next?


----------



## bcb

I beat Knight, 2-0, but those were some close games.


----------



## Trela

Good job, buddy! Knight, ya did good my boy!

Ok. Anyone else get their matches in?


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Good job, buddy! Knight, ya did good my boy!
> 
> Ok. Anyone else get their matches in?


Nawt yet.

Maybe Joe and Waluigi should fight.

Palad][n's been active too.


----------



## Trela

Imma try and play Palad][n tomorrow. I PM'ed Waluigi about his with my lil' bros.

This Tournament's starting off ok. Hope it doesn't get lazy though!


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Imma try and play Palad][n tomorrow. I PM'ed Waluigi about his with my lil' bros.
> 
> This Tournament's starting off ok. Hope it doesn't get lazy though!


I wouldn't get lazy. 

You might wanna remind Kid Icarus, tho. He's been known to not be too responsible for his matches, just saying.


----------



## Elliot

Lol that were so close bcb,
The 1st one, that was dumb of me, xD. I hate your grabs in the 2nd one lawl


----------



## bcb

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Lol that were so close bcb,
> The 1st one, that was dumb of me, xD. I hate your grabs in the 2nd one lawl


Sheilds FTW,


----------



## Fontana

Never mind


----------



## Palad][n

Anyoone wanna brawl?


----------



## Elliot

For teh Loser Tourney, Anyone wanna train me? . Whats your predictions about teh Loser tourney? xD.


----------



## Josh

I will KLC.


----------



## Elliot

RAWR ITS On.


----------



## Josh

kk gl.


----------



## Josh

Nvm.


----------



## Trela

Matches that are HOPEFULLY being played today:

Trela Vs. Palad][n
Azila Vs. The JJ
Jake Vs. Horus
Judo Vs. cornymikey

That's one done!


----------



## Josh

Trela can i play your sister now?


----------



## cornymikey

trela brawl me! or judo, do the match with me!


----------



## John102

Well I'm off to the movies, see you guyses later.

I'll try to get my matches done when I get back


----------



## cornymikey

see ya, john.
HORUS TRELA FFA


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> see ya, john.
> HORUS TRELA FFA


:O


----------



## Trela

Azila's fighting JJ right now, so no can do....yet!


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Azila's fighting JJ right now, so no can do....yet!


NO! so itll be over soon?


----------



## Trela

Azila plays so stupid!

Ok Mikey. I'm ready!


----------



## Josh

I lost? Does this mean im knocked out.

Also Azila is good but are you aloud to change character?


----------



## Trela

Don't worry, JJ. Your still in, but if you lose again, your out! And yes, you may change your character.


----------



## bcb

Mikey, Judo's ready!


----------



## John102

I lied NOW I'm leaving =3


----------



## Horus

*is killing leaves*


----------



## cornymikey

cant play anyone right now. D:
eating. will do my math at 1:30, then at 2:30 I'm leaving,


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> cant play anyone right now. D:
> eating. *will do my math at 1:30*, then at 2:30 I'm leaving,


wat

you said you'd do your match at 1:30... D:


----------



## Josh

Phew, and i didn't know you could change pokemon :O


----------



## bcb

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant play anyone right now. D:
> eating. *will do my math at 1:30*, then at 2:30 I'm leaving,
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> you said you'd do your match at 1:30... D:
Click to expand...

owait


That's a typo, right?


----------



## bcb

Oyeah...

When are Horus and Jake fighting... Maybe Judo can get two rounds done today since he can only play on Saturdays.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant play anyone right now. D:
> eating. *will do my math at 1:30*, then at 2:30 I'm leaving,
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> you said you'd do your match at 1:30... D:
Click to expand...

I am. Also, if I lose, its either because your friend is too good, or I havent played MK in ages.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant play anyone right now. D:
> eating. *will do my math at 1:30*, then at 2:30 I'm leaving,
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> you said you'd do your match at 1:30... D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am. Also, if I lose, its either because your friend is too good, or I havent played MK in ages.
Click to expand...

Ready, now?


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant play anyone right now. D:
> eating. *will do my math at 1:30*, then at 2:30 I'm leaving,
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> you said you'd do your match at 1:30... D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am. Also, if I lose, its either because your friend is too good, or I havent played MK in ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ready, now?
Click to expand...

no. -_-


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant play anyone right now. D:
> eating. *will do my math at 1:30*, then at 2:30 I'm leaving,
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> you said you'd do your match at 1:30... D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am. Also, if I lose, its either because your friend is too good, or I havent played MK in ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ready, now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no. -_-
Click to expand...

Kay, then. 1:30


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*will do my math at 1:30*
> 
> 
> 
> I am. Also, if I lose, its either because your friend is too good, or I havent played MK in ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ready, now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no. -_-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kay, then. 1:30
Click to expand...

ready.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*will do my math at 1:30*
> 
> 
> 
> Ready, now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no. -_-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kay, then. 1:30
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ready.
Click to expand...

He's ready.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*will do my math at 1:30*
> 
> 
> 
> no. -_-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kay, then. 1:30
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's ready.
Click to expand...

is he using your wii? if not, whats his fc?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*will do my math at 1:30*
> 
> 
> 
> Kay, then. 1:30
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is he using your wii? if not, whats his fc?
Click to expand...

He's using my wii.


----------



## Trela

Palad][n, wanna play now?

Horus is gonna play Jake after Horus kills leaves lol, so sure, we can try two rounds today!


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*will do my math at 1:30*
> 
> 
> 
> ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is he using your wii? if not, whats his fc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's using my wii.
Click to expand...

ok, going on now. my counter is battlefield. his?

and if it lags, I'll reset my wii and then it should be fine.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*will do my math at 1:30*
> 
> 
> 
> He's ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is he using your wii? if not, whats his fc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's using my wii.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, going on now. my counter is battlefield. his?
> 
> and if it lags, I'll reset my wii and then it should be fine.
Click to expand...

His cp will be after the first match.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*will do my math at 1:30*
> 
> 
> 
> is he using your wii? if not, whats his fc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's using my wii.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, going on now. my counter is battlefield. his?
> 
> and if it lags, I'll reset my wii and then it should be fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His cp will be after the first match.
Click to expand...

ok, then. so will mine then.


----------



## bcb

Room's been up for five minutes. xD


----------



## cornymikey

dammit, lag. hope it works now


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> dammit, lag. hope it works now


Gross lag. D:

It's like... worse than xYoh lag.


----------



## cornymikey

oh, dammit, my wifi is weird. lemme try another connection.


----------



## bcb

Maybe you should make the room, Mikey.


----------



## cornymikey

umm, ok.


----------



## cornymikey

cp?


----------



## bcb

His cp is smashville


----------



## cornymikey

kk


----------



## cornymikey

GGs. yay I won. And tell your friend to do more fair and less smashes.


----------



## bcb

Those were some good games.

Confirming that Mikey won. Judo's gotten tougher, way better than he used to be. xD


----------



## bcb

Oh, and Judo wouldn't stop johning about lagginess.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Oh, and Judo wouldn't stop johning about lagginess.


lol it asnt even lagging when we actually played.

I'm johning about smash spam. My MK stinks now.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Judo wouldn't stop johning about lagginess.
> 
> 
> 
> lol it asnt even lagging when we actually played.
> 
> I'm johning about smash spam. My MK stinks now.
Click to expand...

Well... There was some lag, a whole lot less, but the little bit of lag in between moves.


----------



## Palad][n

Trela won 2-0


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Time for battle John

( Purple name yay )


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Judo wouldn't stop johning about lagginess.
> 
> 
> 
> lol it asnt even lagging when we actually played.
> 
> I'm johning about smash spam. My MK stinks now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well... There was some lag, a whole lot less, but the little bit of lag in between moves.
Click to expand...

orly? I didnt notice so it must have been minimal.

And what does he care? Smashes work well with lag. >


----------



## Trela

Dang! We're most likely gonna finish Round 1 today! Amazing!


----------



## 8bit

im in


----------



## bcb

Ahh... where's Jake and Horus? Where Horus at? :/

Edit: Oh right... killing leaves.


----------



## Hiro

I had to return my copy of brawl D;

Wish i could brawl you guys


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> im in


Sign ups are over.. 
Besides if you was in when you lost this would be your reaction below
~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Horus

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im in
> 
> 
> 
> Sign ups are over..
> Besides if you was in when you lost this would be your reaction below
> ~~~~~~~~
Click to expand...

Lolwut


Arg, exhausting.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Horus said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im in
> 
> 
> 
> Sign ups are over..
> Besides if you was in when you lost this would be your reaction below
> ~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolwut
> 
> 
> Arg, exhausting.
Click to expand...

He swears alot for no reason lol


----------



## Trela

Horus ya MOTHA!

Ready to obliterate my lil' bro!?


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus ya MOTHA!
> 
> Ready to obliterate my lil' bro!?


Yeah, I'll get on in a second


----------



## Fontana

Trela, let's do our match now.


----------



## Horus

I win, Mwuhahahaha

@Trela: Don't fight a lot of Ike's huh?


----------



## Josh

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im in
> 
> 
> 
> Sign ups are over..
> Besides if you was in when you lost this would be your reaction below
> *censored.3.0* you ***** ***** *censored.4.0* *censored.2.0* face
Click to expand...

Wtf?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

The JJ said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im in
> 
> 
> 
> Sign ups are over..
> Besides if you was in when you lost this would be your reaction below
> *censored.3.0* you ***** ***** *censored.4.0* *censored.2.0* face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtf?
Click to expand...

Basically what i mean is he just swaers for no reason 
For example he was like this Hahhahha *censored.3.0* face ***** you like yugioh nig nig ***** bicth *censored.2.0*


----------



## Horus

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im in
> 
> 
> 
> Sign ups are over..
> Besides if you was in when you lost this would be your reaction below
> *censored.3.0* you ***** ***** *censored.4.0* *censored.2.0* face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically what i mean is he just swaers for no reason
> For example he was like this Hahhahha *censored.3.0* face ***** you like yugioh nig nig ***** bicth *censored.2.0*
Click to expand...

Oh, good thing he can't enter then


----------



## Trela

Lol Horus I dunno WHAT was going on. Fun games though! And poor Jake!

Two more Rounds in Round 1, and then we done! I'll update the bracket in a couple of hours so you can see who you have next.


----------



## Fontana

Trela, when are the losers brackets going up?


----------



## Josh

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im in
> 
> 
> 
> Sign ups are over..
> Besides if you was in when you lost this would be your reaction below
> *censored.3.0* you ***** ***** *censored.4.0* *censored.2.0* face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically what i mean is he just swaers for no reason
> For example he was like this Hahhahha *censored.3.0* face ***** you like yugioh nig nig ***** bicth *censored.2.0*
Click to expand...

Yeah, i agree.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol Horus I dunno WHAT was going on. Fun games though! And poor Jake!
> 
> Two more Rounds in Round 1, and then we done! I'll update the bracket in a couple of hours so you can see who you have next.


Your Snake still confuses the crap out of me 
And I forgot about the items lol, good thing it didn't affect the games with Jake, which bring me to my second topic; He's not nearly has bad has Kilex :d

So kudos for him


----------



## Trela

When I post the Bracket Pic up, you'll see who you gotta play next, so if you want to, you may start your match, which means you don't have to wait for me to call it out. If yoll do that, then awesome! This Tournament's going by fast!

Lol Kilex is so gay online. I expected Jake to at least get a stock off ya


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> When I post the Bracket Pic up, you'll see who you gotta play next, so if you want to, you may start your match, which means you don't have to wait for me to call it out. If yoll do that, then awesome! This Tournament's going by fast!
> 
> Lol Kilex is so gay online. I expected Jake to at least get a stock off ya


I can't predict spammers like Kilex which is why he killed me the last tournament but Jake didn't sit there moving the C-Stick around in a circle, he did stuff :O


----------



## Trela

Jake can be pretty smart sometimes. He knows how to tech chase! Wahahaha!


----------



## John102

Ohai guys wat r u doin


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Jake can be pretty smart sometimes. He knows how to tech chase! Wahahaha!


He reminds me of myself before you got here ._.

So <3 Jake


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Ohai guys wat r u doin


Raping Trela's little brother while he watches, why?


----------



## Hiro

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohai guys wat r u doin
> 
> 
> 
> Raping Trela's little brother while he watches, why?
Click to expand...

That sounds like fun.


----------



## Trela

John, Icarus went offline JUST as you entered this thread.

*sigh*

Imma watch a Pokemon movie!


----------



## bcb

Yo, Trela... Can Judo brawl Jake now?


----------



## Trela

Oh, right. Lemmie go get him.

Tell Judo to make room!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> John, Icarus went offline JUST as you entered this thread.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> *Imma watch a Pokemon movie!*


----------



## John102

YEA POGEYMONZ!

Later tonight I want to practice against a diddy, I need to practice my DACIT.


----------



## Fontana

Do I vs. Palad][n now?


----------



## Horus

k, I'm bored


----------



## Trela

Horus: Even though I laughed pretty hard, don't make fun of it! I'm the Lucario master! I need to watch my Pokemons!

Yeah, Waluigi. You can go ahead if ya want to!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus: Even though I laughed pretty hard, don't make fun of it! I'm the Lucario master! I need to watch my Pokemons!
> 
> Yeah, Waluigi. You can go ahead if ya want to!


To be fair, I watched every Pokemon movie on Youtube.

I know right? I love that picture, which is why I thought it fit in well


----------



## bcb

Jake's CP?


----------



## Trela

FD is Jake's choice.

Silly Jake.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Trela said:
			
		

> John, Icarus went offline JUST as you entered this thread.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Imma watch a Pokemon movie!


Oh i cant play now anyway my parents are watching x factor

ill just play yugioh gx tag force 2


----------



## bcb

Poor Jake, he must've gotten really frustrated.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Poor Jake, he must've gotten really frustrated.


Who?


----------



## Trela

Well, Jake's out. He doesn't learn!

Unless Hub comes, me and my family members are done for the day!


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Well, Jake's out. He doesn't learn!
> 
> Unless Hub comes, me and my family members are done for the day!


You'd have to look for Hub on AiB or something.

He's on social chat a lot.


----------



## bcb

Anyone wanna FFA with me and Judo?


----------



## bcb

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Do I vs. Palad][n now?


Silly Waluigi. You beat Joe, right? You gotta face teh Trelz.


----------



## John102

Lol, why thread die all of a sudden?


----------



## Trela

Because we only have two matches left to do, and Round 2 doesnt start officialy until Tuesday/Wednesday.

I think Imma start it earlier though. Maybe!


----------



## Horus

Does anyone know "Zero" or "YoAto" or "SBoom" on Brawl?


----------



## Elliot

I'll probably lose the loser tourney too. xD 
Well to not lose, I'll train. Anyone want to brawl with me right now?


----------



## Fontana

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I vs. Palad][n now?
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Waluigi. You beat Joe, right? You gotta face teh Trelz.
Click to expand...

I already vsed Trela, lol.


----------



## Palad][n

Who and where is joe? i gotta beat him


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus: Even though I laughed pretty hard, don't make fun of it! I'm the Lucario master! I need to watch my Pokemons!
> 
> Yeah, Waluigi. You can go ahead if ya want to!


Ewwww, don't watch the Lucario movie. It was gawd aweful.

Watch the first one, maybe the second, then stop.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus: Even though I laughed pretty hard, don't make fun of it! I'm the Lucario master! I need to watch my Pokemons!
> 
> Yeah, Waluigi. You can go ahead if ya want to!
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwww, don't watch the Lucario movie. It was gawd aweful.
> 
> Watch the first one, maybe the second, then stop.
Click to expand...


----------



## bcb

...hey, Trela. I'm wonderin if I can face Azila sometime today... Weekdays are rough.


----------



## Trela

I'll try to. She's pretty lazy with Brawl related stuff...

I'll PM you whenever she's ready.


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> I'll try to. She's pretty lazy with Brawl related stuff...
> 
> I'll PM you whenever she's ready.


Guess it's a good idea to work on my homework now then.


----------



## Horus

Bored


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I picked up Brawl again for the first time in months.

Anyone brawl?


----------



## Horus

Trela, I'm brawling Hub in about 30 minutes, if you join our room we can blackmail Hub into fighting Kilex like you did with me before


----------



## Trela

Ok. Tomorrow, here's what I hope to get done:

bcb Vs. Azila
Kilex Vs. Hub
Palad][n Vs. Joe
John Vs. Icarus

Kilex, Hub, Icarus and John have 2 more days to do their match, so yoll better hurry! Imma go ahead and do some matches from Round 2 and the Loser's Bracket while yoll get em' done. I know it'll be hard cause of school, but ya know what? TO BAD! WAHAHAHAHA!

Good luck ya F's.

Horus: LOL I cant get on the Wii cause of my sis, so no can do. Funny, though.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok. Tomorrow, here's what I hope to get done:
> 
> bcb Vs. Azila
> Kilex Vs. Hub
> Palad][n Vs. Joe
> John Vs. Icarus
> 
> Kilex, Hub, Icarus and John have 2 more days to do their match, so yoll better hurry! Imma go ahead and do some matches from Round 2 and the Loser's Bracket while yoll get em' done. I know it'll be hard cause of school, but ya know what? TO BAD! WAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Good luck ya F's.
> 
> Horus: LOL I cant get on the Wii cause of my sis, so no can do. Funny, though.


I bet you were laughing up a storm when you did it to me ._.

Good luck getting him to though, he doesn't have internet access, he told me to get on from a laptop he borrowed but idk how long he has it for


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok. Tomorrow, here's what I hope to get done:
> 
> bcb Vs. Azila
> Kilex Vs. Hub
> Palad][n Vs. Joe
> John Vs. Icarus
> 
> Kilex, Hub, Icarus and John have 2 more days to do their match, so yoll better hurry! Imma go ahead and do some matches from Round 2 and the Loser's Bracket while yoll get em' done. I know it'll be hard cause of school, but ya know what? TO BAD! WAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Good luck ya F's.
> 
> Horus: LOL I cant get on the Wii cause of my sis, so no can do. Funny, though.


I dunno how hub will get his matches done...I haven't seen him since he PM'ed me.


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Tomorrow, here's what I hope to get done:
> 
> bcb Vs. Azila
> Kilex Vs. Hub
> Palad][n Vs. Joe
> John Vs. Icarus
> 
> Kilex, Hub, Icarus and John have 2 more days to do their match, so yoll better hurry! Imma go ahead and do some matches from Round 2 and the Loser's Bracket while yoll get em' done. I know it'll be hard cause of school, but ya know what? TO BAD! WAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Good luck ya F's.
> 
> Horus: LOL I cant get on the Wii cause of my sis, so no can do. Funny, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno how hub will get his matches done...I haven't seen him since he PM'ed me.
Click to expand...

That's what I'm saying, I though the blackmailing was the best option at this point  <_<


----------



## Kanye Omari West

John u furry

brawl >:<


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> John u furry
> 
> brawl >:<


My Wifi is anti-you 

I found out what was wrong btw, people deleted me from their rosters >.>


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John u furry
> 
> brawl >:<
> 
> 
> 
> My Wifi is anti-you
> 
> I found out what was wrong btw, people deleted me from their rosters >.>
Click to expand...

I got port forwarding to work, it's a pain though, I gotta change the IP everytime I reset my computer.


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John u furry
> 
> brawl >:<
> 
> 
> 
> My Wifi is anti-you
> 
> I found out what was wrong btw, people deleted me from their rosters >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got port forwarding to work, it's a pain though, I gotta change the IP everytime I reset my computer.
Click to expand...

So it's possible for you to play me now?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John u furry
> 
> brawl >:<
> 
> 
> 
> My Wifi is anti-you
> 
> I found out what was wrong btw, people deleted me from their rosters >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got port forwarding to work, it's a pain though, I gotta change the IP everytime I reset my computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's possible for you to play me now?
Click to expand...

Yes.

Iare you Rave?

Combination of raep n Dave?


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John u furry
> 
> brawl >:<
> 
> 
> 
> My Wifi is anti-you
> 
> I found out what was wrong btw, people deleted me from their rosters >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got port forwarding to work, it's a pain though, I gotta change the IP everytime I reset my computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's possible for you to play me now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Iare you Rave?
> 
> Combination of raep n Dave?
Click to expand...

You know it, i don't remember if your still added though


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I got port forwarding to work, it's a pain though, I gotta change the IP everytime I reset my computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's possible for you to play me now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Iare you Rave?
> 
> Combination of raep n Dave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know it, i don't remember if your still added though
Click to expand...

kanYe am I.


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> So it's possible for you to play me now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Iare you Rave?
> 
> Combination of raep n Dave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know it, i don't remember if your still added though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kanYe am I.
Click to expand...

70% sure I deleted you L


----------



## Horus

Revive plz


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Revive plz


CLEAR. /spam


----------



## bcb

O I saw Hub on brawl's wifi earlier today. Maybe you can find him online though brawl, Trela.


----------



## cornymikey

you cant rely on hub to do his matches.


----------



## bcb

But he's been on brawl online a lot lately. :O


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> But he's been on brawl online a lot lately. :O


:O
I bet he'll pretend he cant see your messages.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he's been on brawl online a lot lately. :O
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> I bet he'll pretend he cant see your messages.
Click to expand...

I talked to him earlier on wi-fi, just reminding him he has two days left.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he's been on brawl online a lot lately. :O
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> I bet he'll pretend he cant see your messages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I talked to him earlier on wi-fi, just reminding him he has two days left.
Click to expand...

$10 says he doesn't do crap


----------



## bcb

Just 2-0'd Azila. 

O hai, Azila... ggs. You're TL's better than I expected.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol, I should've not been Meta!  *is sad* I was close with Toon Link  . Bleh.


----------



## bcb

Azila said:
			
		

> Lol, I should've not been Meta!  *is sad* I was close with Toon ]You needz moar tornado.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I should've not been Meta!  *is sad* I was close with Toon ]You needz moar tornado.
> 
> 
> 
> spamzor. get out of this thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I should've not been Meta!  *is sad* I was close with Toon ]You needz moar tornado.
> 
> 
> 
> spamzor. get out of this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wut
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I should've not been Meta!  *is sad* I was close with Toon ]You needz moar tornado.
> 
> 
> 
> spamzor. get out of this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOBODY. WILL. SPAM. META KNIGHT.
Click to expand...


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I should've not been Meta!  *is sad* I was close with Toon ]You needz moar tornado.
> 
> 
> 
> spamzor. get out of this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOBODY. WILL. SPAM. META KNIGHT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...it's azila
Click to expand...


----------



## Trela

You've not seen a gay MK until you've played Kilex.

Dsmash, Dsmash, Dsmash, Shuttle Loop, Shuttle Loop, Spotdodge, Dmash.

He gets me to 1 stock every game offline (online he beats me!). I lose to MKs, Diddys, and DDDs a lot in Tournaments though, so MKs not the only gay one for me. Lucky Warios/MKs/Snakes/Falcos!


----------



## bcb

I beat a MK harder than Kilex Mike on the ladder. It was close tho.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> You've not seen a gay MK until you've played Kilex.
> 
> Dsmash, Dsmash, Dsmash, Shuttle Loop, Shuttle Loop, Spotdodge, Dmash.
> 
> He gets me to 1 stock every game offline (online he beats me!). I lose to MKs, Diddys, and DDDs a lot in Tournaments though, so MKs not the only gay one for me. Lucky Warios/MKs/Snakes/*Falcos!*


You can't even comprehend how bad Falco is online but I still get you to one stock >:l


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've not seen a gay MK until you've played Kilex.
> 
> Dsmash, Dsmash, Dsmash, Shuttle Loop, Shuttle Loop, Spotdodge, Dmash.
> 
> He gets me to 1 stock every game offline (online he beats me!). I lose to MKs, Diddys, and DDDs a lot in Tournaments though, so MKs not the only gay one for me. Lucky *Warios*/MKs/Snakes/Falcos!
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even comprehend how bad Wario is online but bcb can still get you to one stock sometimes >:l
Click to expand...

Fix'd


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've not seen a gay MK until you've played Kilex.
> 
> Dsmash, Dsmash, Dsmash, Shuttle Loop, Shuttle Loop, Spotdodge, Dmash.
> 
> He gets me to 1 stock every game offline (online he beats me!). I lose to MKs, Diddys, and DDDs a lot in Tournaments though, so MKs not the only gay one for me. Lucky *Warios*/MKs/Snakes/Falcos!
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even comprehend how bad Wario is online but bcb can still get you to one stock sometimes >:l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fix'd
Click to expand...

They Key words in the fixed post is, "bcb" "sometimes" and "1 stock"


----------



## Trela

<big><big><big><big>*F!*</big></big></big></big>

I had just made a HUGE post explaining what's going on currently and the changes and warnings I'm making to the Tournament. I tried Backspacing a mistake, and BOOM! It erases everything! I can't believe this laptop would hurt Trela that badly!

I'll just redo it tomorrow. It's just about me making the Tournament move faster, so for the ones doing your matches, you really dont have to read it. <3


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big>*F!*</big></big></big></big>
> 
> I had just made a HUGE post explaining what's going on currently and the changes and warnings I'm making to the Tournament. I tried Backspacing a mistake, and BOOM! It erases everything! I can't believe this laptop would hurt Trela that badly!
> 
> I'll just redo it tomorrow. It's just about me making the Tournament move faster, so for the ones doing your matches, you really dont have to read it. <3


<big><big><big>*L!*</big></big></big>


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big>*F!*</big></big></big></big>
> 
> I had just made a HUGE post explaining what's going on currently and the changes and warnings I'm making to the Tournament. I tried Backspacing a mistake, and BOOM! It erases everything! I can't believe this laptop would hurt Trela that badly!
> 
> I'll just redo it tomorrow. It's just about me making the Tournament move faster, so for the ones doing your matches, you really dont have to read it. <3


Poor Trela.


----------



## bcb

Horus, wanna wifi my Snake? :O


----------



## Trela

Horus said:
			
		

> <big><big><big>*L!*</big></big></big>


Please explain to me WHAT THIS MEANS!


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big>*L!*</big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain to me WHAT THIS MEANS!
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure it's the first L from LOL.

Brawl, Trelz?


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big>*L!*</big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain to me WHAT THIS MEANS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's the first L from LOL.
> 
> Brawl, Trelz?
Click to expand...

L = Laugh 

And can we do a FFA? Or I'll spectate one round then bcb does then me?


----------



## bcb

I wouldn't mind a FFA.

Edit: It better be now, I'm going to bed soon. :O

going online.


----------



## Trela

My Wii's in my sister's room.

She's asleep.

......

I'm too scared, sorry!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> My Wii's in my sister's room.
> 
> She's asleep.
> 
> ......
> 
> I'm too scared, sorry!


You disappoint me 

Just run in saying this is your punishment for losing in the tourney and take the Wii


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus, wanna wifi my Snake? :O


ooh, I didn't see this :O

I'll get on


----------



## bcb

Hub12 Vs. Kilex: 1 day left!

John102 Vs. Kid Icarus: 1 day left!

-_- Where you at?


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 Vs. Kilex: 1 day left!
> 
> John102 Vs. Kid Icarus: 1 day left!
> 
> -_- Where you at?


WHERE U AT?!?


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 Vs. Kilex: 1 day left!
> 
> John102 Vs. Kid Icarus: 1 day left!
> 
> -_- Where you at?
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE U AT?!?
Click to expand...

Waiting for those matches.

Horus vs. cornymikey

Where you at?


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 Vs. Kilex: 1 day left!
> 
> John102 Vs. Kid Icarus: 1 day left!
> 
> -_- Where you at?
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE U AT?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for those matches.
> 
> Horus vs. cornymikey
> 
> Where you at?
Click to expand...

No thanks


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 Vs. Kilex: 1 day left!
> 
> John102 Vs. Kid Icarus: 1 day left!
> 
> -_- Where you at?
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE U AT?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for those matches.
> 
> Horus vs. cornymikey
> 
> Where you at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks
Click to expand...

WHAT?!?! bcb lost to azila in the tourney?

And don't worry, horus. If I win the first round and its not very close, I'll use mario for the second. and maybe the third. 

JUST DONT SPAM LAZZORS. PLZ.


----------



## John102

Uh guys, I can't do the tourney because my parents took my Wii away...they're mad that I'm getting a C in Spanish, once I bring it back uup to a B though they said they'd think about giving it back...


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> Uh guys, I can't do the tourney because my parents took my Wii away...they're mad that I'm getting a C in Spanish, once I bring it back uup to a B though they said they'd think about giving it back...


awwww, good luck in Spanish. Hope you get it back soon.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

John102 said:
			
		

> Uh guys, I can't do the tourney because my parents took my Wii away...they're mad that I'm getting a C in Spanish, once I bring it back uup to a B though they said they'd think about giving it back...


Good luck man


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 Vs. Kilex: 1 day left!
> 
> John102 Vs. Kid Icarus: 1 day left!
> 
> -_- Where you at?
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE U AT?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for those matches.
> 
> Horus vs. cornymikey
> 
> Where you at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT?!?! bcb lost to azila in the tourney?
> 
> And don't worry, horus. If I win the first round and its not very close, I'll use mario for the second. and maybe the third.
> 
> JUST DONT SPAM LAZZORS. PLZ.
Click to expand...

Has long has you don't use MK or ICs I promise no laz0r spam (Can't guarantee anything though from nervousness :X)


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh guys, I can't do the tourney because my parents took my Wii away...they're mad that I'm getting a C in Spanish, once I bring it back uup to a B though they said they'd think about giving it back...
> 
> 
> 
> awwww, good luck in Spanish. Hope you get it back soon.
Click to expand...

I should be able to, we have a quiz coming up that if I get a 90 or above on I'll be able to bring it up to a B. So trela, don't take me out of this tourney yet, I'm fine with taking a loss, and hopefully I'll get my wii back by the deadline of round two.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh guys, I can't do the tourney because my parents took my Wii away...they're mad that I'm getting a C in Spanish, once I bring it back uup to a B though they said they'd think about giving it back...
> 
> 
> 
> awwww, good luck in Spanish. Hope you get it back soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should be able to, we have a quiz coming up that if I get a 90 or above on I'll be able to bring it up to a B. So trela, don't take me out of this tourney yet, I'm fine with taking a loss, and hopefully I'll get my wii back by the deadline of round two.
Click to expand...

well, good luck. What concept are you up to?

And this is also funny because I have a spanish quiz tomorrow. I feel like spanish is easier to study than most subjects like global because you don't need to know facts.


@horus: MOF0!


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh guys, I can't do the tourney because my parents took my Wii away...they're mad that I'm getting a C in Spanish, once I bring it back uup to a B though they said they'd think about giving it back...
> 
> 
> 
> awwww, good luck in Spanish. Hope you get it back soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should be able to, we have a quiz coming up that if I get a 90 or above on I'll be able to bring it up to a B. So trela, don't take me out of this tourney yet, I'm fine with taking a loss, and hopefully I'll get my wii back by the deadline of round two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, good luck. What concept are you up to?
> 
> And this is also funny because I have a spanish quiz tomorrow. I feel like spanish is easier to study than most subjects like global because you don't need to know facts.
> 
> 
> @horus: MOF0!
Click to expand...


----------



## Elliot

YESH, I'm vsing TEH JJ.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh guys, I can't do the tourney because my parents took my Wii away...they're mad that I'm getting a C in Spanish, once I bring it back uup to a B though they said they'd think about giving it back...
> 
> 
> 
> awwww, good luck in Spanish. Hope you get it back soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should be able to, we have a quiz coming up that if I get a 90 or above on I'll be able to bring it up to a B. So trela, don't take me out of this tourney yet, I'm fine with taking a loss, and hopefully I'll get my wii back by the deadline of round two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, good luck. What concept are you up to?
> 
> And this is also funny because I have a spanish quiz tomorrow. I feel like spanish is easier to study than most subjects like global because you don't need to know facts.
> 
> 
> @horus: MOF0!
Click to expand...

We're doing like past participles and stuff. I guess I only do so poorly on it because I don't take it as  seriously as my other classes because it's an elective, and all the elective classes (except for world languages) are really easy classes...


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 Vs. Kilex: 1 day left!
> 
> John102 Vs. Kid Icarus: 1 day left!
> 
> -_- Where you at?
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE U AT?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting for those matches.
> 
> Horus vs. cornymikey
> 
> Where you at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *WHAT?!?! bcb lost to azila in the tourney?*
> 
> And don't worry, horus. If I win the first round and its not very close, I'll use mario for the second. and maybe the third.
> 
> JUST DONT SPAM LAZZORS. PLZ.
Click to expand...

Hell no.


 @ John.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for those matches.
> 
> Horus vs. cornymikey
> 
> Where you at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *WHAT?!?! bcb lost to azila in the tourney?*
> 
> And don't worry, horus. If I win the first round and its not very close, I'll use mario for the second. and maybe the third.
> 
> JUST DONT SPAM LAZZORS. PLZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell no.
> 
> 
> @ John.
Click to expand...

Don't be hatin' on a woman!


----------



## Trela

I'm about to make my post in a little bit.

John:


----------



## John102

I know guys, I'm really sorry, if I would have gotten my match done on sunday I would have been able to have a bit more time to stall, but that's what I get for procrastinating.


----------



## bcb

I plan on making it to winner's finals this time. O=O


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I plan on making it to winner's finals this time. O=O


Me two

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>
Stupid Kilex >:O</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on making it to winner's finals this time. O=O
> 
> 
> 
> Me two
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>
> Stupid Kilex >:O</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
Click to expand...

...liar


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on making it to winner's finals this time. O=O
> 
> 
> 
> Me two
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>
> Stupid Kilex >:O</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...liar
Click to expand...

I'm at the top of my game these days, and why were you so aggressive last night? Is it that Hub beat you or something?


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on making it to winner's finals this time. O=O
> 
> 
> 
> Me two
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>
> Stupid Kilex >:O</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm at the top of my game these days, and *why were you so aggressive last night?* Is it that Hub beat you or something?
Click to expand...

Top of your game? Not enough to beat teh Trelz.

*That's what she said*

(Actually, that's similar to how I normally play with Snake. And it does well with me. I'm careful, but not that campy.)


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on making it to winner's finals this time. O=O
> 
> 
> 
> Me two
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>
> Stupid Kilex >:O</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm at the top of my game these days, and *why were you so aggressive last night?* Is it that Hub beat you or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Top of your game? Not enough to beat teh Trelz.
> 
> *That's what she said*
> 
> (Actually, that's similar to how I normally play with Snake. And it does well with me. I'm careful, but not that campy.)
Click to expand...

Better than I ever have been, doesn't mean I can't get better  :r 

so, my question is: Y U WUZ MAD?


----------



## Trela

Ok. 

So if yoll have noticed, there is now 3 Rounds in the OP. I did this because this Tournament is supposed to end next Saturday, and if I move at this speed with 1 Round only, we won't finish it then. Yoll have been doing a good job lately in doing your matches (though Hub is VERY hard to reach AND missed his first match), so I figure with these changes, yoll will still do a good job. This Tournament, starting Sunday, is gonna move *REALLY fast*, like 3 Rounds every day or 2. I just want to warn yoll now so you'll know ahead of time what's going on. Again, FAST.

Everyone's got it lucky right now. When Sunday comes, well, get ready for PM fests! Make sure your ready for it!

I think there's more to say, but I can't remember what I was gonna post yesterday (laptop F!). Good luck guys!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok.
> 
> So if yoll have noticed, there is now 3 Rounds in the OP. I did this because this Tournament is supposed to end next Saturday, and if I move at this speed with 1 Round only, we won't finish it then. Yoll have been doing a good job lately in doing your matches *(though Hub is VERY hard to reach AND missed his first match)*, so I figure with these changes, yoll will still do a good job. This Tournament, starting Sunday, is gonna move *REALLY fast*, like 3 Rounds every day or 2. I just want to warn yoll now so you'll know ahead of time what's going on. Again, FAST.
> 
> Everyone's got it lucky right now. When Sunday comes, well, get ready for PM fests! Make sure your ready for it!
> 
> I think there's more to say, but I can't remember what I was gonna post yesterday (laptop F!). Good luck guys!


<big><big><big><big>*I TOLD YOU*</big></big></big></big>


----------



## Trela

Lol he had PM'ed me today at I forget when, then when I got on, he got off or something.

Sucks. He wasn't on AIB, either. I had PM'ed him there, also. HUB!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol he had PM'ed me today at I forget when, then when I got on, he got off or something.
> 
> Sucks. He wasn't on AIB, either. I had PM'ed him there, also. HUB!


You should've blackmailed him, has your punishment Brawl me


----------



## bcb

...silly Trelz. You can find Hub online a lot. Go look for him nao.


----------



## Trela

*gets online*

If he aint there, then I'll make a room for Horus/bcb/whoever!


----------



## bcb

That's cool.

Oh, and give a pm to Icarus early. :O


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> *gets online*
> 
> If he aint there, then I'll make a room for Horus/bcb/whoever!


YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

Be online, but ima go look for Snickers so give me a second


----------



## bcb

Imma get online too.


----------



## Horus

If me or bcb has a room, join it Trela

(after you're currently fighting?)


----------



## Trela

Hub just beat Kilex.

Kilex is a wimp.

*sigh*

And Horus. Damn son! You almost beat my Lucario! It feels like I can't approach or hit or do anything! Your getting a lot better


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub just beat Kilex.
> 
> Kilex is a wimp.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> And Horus. Damn son! You almost beat my Lucario! It feels like I can't approach or hit or do anything! Your getting a lot better




Your Snake is still to hard 
I can't follow it or anything like I can with your Diddy

And I would've killed your Lucario if it wasn't so hard to KO with Falco, you need to be tricky or your dead :d

Also, has you might've saw my Snake is horrible still, so more lessons?


----------



## Elliot

I'll get my matches soon ~_~


----------



## bcb

Hub beat Kilex.

Wait wut.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub beat Kilex.
> 
> Wait wut.


Impossible!

 :gyroidconfused:


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub beat Kilex.
> 
> Wait wut.
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible!
> 
> :gyroidconfused:
Click to expand...

...so... I either have to beat Hub or Kid Icarus to make it to winner's finals.

If Hub beats me he'd make it to top 3. LOL


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub beat Kilex.
> 
> Wait wut.
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible!
> 
> :gyroidconfused:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...so... I either have to beat Hub or Kid Icarus to make it to winner's finals.
> 
> If Hub beats me he'd make it to top 3. LOL
Click to expand...

To be fair, he beat Me, You, and Trela...

Ironic >.>


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub beat Kilex.
> 
> Wait wut.
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible!
> 
> :gyroidconfused:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...so... I either have to beat Hub or Kid Icarus to make it to winner's finals.
> 
> If Hub beats me he'd make it to top 3. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, he beat Me, You, and Trela...
> 
> Ironic >.>
Click to expand...

...so.

FFA's don't count.

And he lost to Cyber from before. xD


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub beat Kilex.
> 
> Wait wut.
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible!
> 
> :gyroidconfused:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...so... I either have to beat Hub or Kid Icarus to make it to winner's finals.
> 
> If Hub beats me he'd make it to top 3. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, he beat Me, You, and Trela...
> 
> Ironic >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...so.
> 
> FFA's don't count.
> 
> And he lost to Cyber from before. xD
Click to expand...

Alright well, I'll be online on Brawl join if you like


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...so... I either have to beat Hub or Kid Icarus to make it to winner's finals.
> 
> If Hub beats me he'd make it to top 3. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, he beat Me, You, and Trela...
> 
> Ironic >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...so.
> 
> FFA's don't count.
> 
> And he lost to Cyber from before. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright well, I'll be online on Brawl join if you like
Click to expand...

Don't feel like it right now.


----------



## cornymikey

hub is too gewd now.


----------



## bcb

...now I feel like getting online.


----------



## bcb

Just gave Hub, Kid Icarus' friend code.


----------



## John102

Hub beat Kilex =00000

Anywho, just checking in on things...I'm soooo rusty...


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub beat Kilex =00000
> 
> Anywho, just checking in on things...I'm soooo rusty...


And I'm bored ._.

Crazy stuff though, Hub can beat the characters I'm training with now


----------



## Trela

Dear Lord.

Me and Azila just looked at the Bracket after the little "upset" with Kilex and Hub, and....wow.

First, here are what I thought the results were gonna be:

1. Trela/Mikey/Kilex
2. Mikey/Trela/Kilex
3. Kilex/Mikey/Trela
4. bcb
5. Waluigi
5. Horus
7. John
7. Jake

Now, here's what I think it will be NOW:

1. Trela
2. Horus/bcb/Mikey
3. bcb/Horus/Mikey
4. Mikey/Horus
5. *Hub12*
5. *Azila*
7. John102
7. *Palad][n*

If Horus beats bcb and Mikey and John beats Kilex, then this could be our biggest upset, even bigger than LOYA! Tbh, I do not think it'll be. I just know that Azila and Hub are gonna be Top 5 :I


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Dear Lord.
> 
> Me and Azila just looked at the Bracket after the little "upset" with Kilex and Hub, and....wow.
> 
> First, here are what I thought the results were gonna be:
> 
> 1. Trela/Mikey/Kilex
> 2. Mikey/Trela/Kilex
> 3. Kilex/Mikey/Trela
> 4. bcb
> 5. Waluigi
> 5. Horus
> 7. John
> 7. Jake
> 
> Now, here's what I think it will be NOW:
> 
> 1. Trela
> 2. Horus/bcb/Mikey
> 3. bcb/Horus/Mikey
> 4. Mikey/Horus
> 5. *Hub12*
> 5. *Azila*
> 7. John102
> 7. *Palad][n*
> 
> If Horus beats bcb and Mikey and John beats Kilex, then this could be our biggest upset, even bigger than LOYA! Tbh, I do not think it'll be. I just know that Azila and Hub are gonna be Top 5 :I


Confusion was an upset, I thought LOYA was close to the rankings...


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Dear Lord.
> 
> Me and Azila just looked at the Bracket after the little "upset" with Kilex and Hub, and....wow.
> 
> First, here are what I thought the results were gonna be:
> 
> 1. Trela/Mikey/Kilex
> 2. Mikey/Trela/Kilex
> 3. Kilex/Mikey/Trela
> 4. bcb
> 5. Waluigi
> 5. Horus
> 7. John
> 7. Jake
> 
> Now, here's what I think it will be NOW:
> 
> 1. Trela
> 2. Horus/bcb/Mikey
> 3. bcb/Horus/Mikey
> 4. Mikey/Horus
> 5. Hub12
> 5. Azila
> 7. John102
> 7. Palad][n
> 
> If Horus beats bcb and Mikey and John beats Kilex, then this could be our biggest upset, even bigger than LOYA! Tbh, I do not think it'll be. I just know that Azila and Hub are gonna be Top 5 :I


----------



## Trela

ConfusioN didnt ever finish and it was a Doubles Tournament. LOYA was all screwed up lol Djman was all over the place with his TRUSTY Wi-Fi!

Horus: Snake training, eh? This weekend if Razer goes to the fest I go to, we gonna do a training session so he can teach me some new things  I'm honestly thinking about making him my 2nd main. That or PT


----------



## bcb

Just a couple things...

I think my trainee can beat your trainee, Trela...considering how well I did against her. My trainee gets me to one stock almost every time.

I'm pretty sure Waluigi has the ability to beat John.

Horus may be mikey in Winner's bracket, but I think he'll regain skill for the loser's bracket.

Hub has the ability to beat me. We'll have to see, I'd say odds are 60:40 my favor.


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> ConfusioN didnt ever finish and it was a Doubles Tournament. LOYA was all screwed up lol Djman was all over the place with his TRUSTY Wi-Fi!
> 
> Horus: Snake training, eh? This weekend if Razer goes to the fest I go to, we gonna do a training session so he can teach me some new things  I'm honestly thinking about making him my 2nd main. That or PT


I was thinking of corruptions demise then.

BCB, I would love to prove you wrong once I get my wii back =)


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> ConfusioN didnt ever finish and it was a Doubles Tournament. LOYA was all screwed up lol Djman was all over the place with his TRUSTY Wi-Fi!
> 
> Horus: Snake training, eh? This weekend if Razer goes to the fest I go to, we gonna do a training session so he can teach me some new things  I'm honestly thinking about making him my 2nd main. That or PT


Yeah, my Snake can't really do anything, but I'd like to be able to control the B-Reverse so I don't kill myself after I Recover, any other techs, tricks, stuff, or any other random things with him :d

I'm really trying to make him my secondary instead of MK

Sounds good, but I don't see how he can teach you new things, you seem to know everything with him and he's the one I have the hardest time with :d

Honestly I think he already is your secondary lol, your really good with him and I want to have my Snake just has fast and confusing has yours :d


----------



## Elliot

Trela said:
			
		

> Dear <big><big>*Lord*</big></big>.
> 
> Me and Azila just looked at the Bracket after the little "upset" with Kilex and Hub, and....wow.
> 
> First, here are what I thought the results were gonna be:
> 
> 1. Trela/Mikey/Kilex
> 2. Mikey/Trela/Kilex
> 3. Kilex/Mikey/Trela
> 4. bcb
> 5. Waluigi
> 5. Horus
> 7. John
> 7. Jake
> 
> Now, here's what I think it will be NOW:
> 
> 1. Trela
> 2. Horus/bcb/Mikey
> 3. bcb/Horus/Mikey
> 4. Mikey/Horus
> 5. *Hub12*
> 5. *Azila*
> 7. John102
> 7. *Palad][n*
> 
> If Horus beats bcb and Mikey and John beats Kilex, then this could be our biggest upset, even bigger than LOYA! Tbh, I do not think it'll be. I just know that Azila and Hub are gonna be Top 5 :I


YESH? Nah im just kidding.

Thats upsetting, i wonder who the results for teh loser bracket will be, haha.


----------



## Horus

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear <big><big>*Lord*</big></big>.
> 
> Me and Azila just looked at the Bracket after the little "upset" with Kilex and Hub, and....wow.
> 
> First, here are what I thought the results were gonna be:
> 
> 1. Trela/Mikey/Kilex
> 2. Mikey/Trela/Kilex
> 3. Kilex/Mikey/Trela
> 4. bcb
> 5. Waluigi
> 5. Horus
> 7. John
> 7. Jake
> 
> Now, here's what I think it will be NOW:
> 
> 1. Trela
> 2. Horus/bcb/Mikey
> 3. bcb/Horus/Mikey
> 4. Mikey/Horus
> 5. *Hub12*
> 5. *Azila*
> 7. John102
> 7. *Palad][n*
> 
> If Horus beats bcb and Mikey and John beats Kilex, then this could be our biggest upset, even bigger than LOYA! Tbh, I do not think it'll be. I just know that Azila and Hub are gonna be Top 5 :I
> 
> 
> 
> YESH? Nah im just kidding.
> 
> Thats upsetting, i wonder who the results for teh loser bracket will be, haha.
Click to expand...

I hope you know that the loser brackets combines with the winners


----------



## Elliot

Horus said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear <big><big>*Lord*</big></big>.
> 
> Me and Azila just looked at the Bracket after the little "upset" with Kilex and Hub, and....wow.
> 
> First, here are what I thought the results were gonna be:
> 
> 1. Trela/Mikey/Kilex
> 2. Mikey/Trela/Kilex
> 3. Kilex/Mikey/Trela
> 4. bcb
> 5. Waluigi
> 5. Horus
> 7. John
> 7. Jake
> 
> Now, here's what I think it will be NOW:
> 
> 1. Trela
> 2. Horus/bcb/Mikey
> 3. bcb/Horus/Mikey
> 4. Mikey/Horus
> 5. *Hub12*
> 5. *Azila*
> 7. John102
> 7. *Palad][n*
> 
> If Horus beats bcb and Mikey and John beats Kilex, then this could be our biggest upset, even bigger than LOYA! Tbh, I do not think it'll be. I just know that Azila and Hub are gonna be Top 5 :I
> 
> 
> 
> YESH? Nah im just kidding.
> 
> Thats upsetting, i wonder who the results for teh loser bracket will be, haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you know that the loser brackets combines with the winners
Click to expand...

Oh lmao. XD.


----------



## Trela

Matches.

Boom.

Let's go.

Horus, have you talked to Mikey about yolls?

Did Hub ever fight Icarus? If so, who won?


----------



## Palad][n

i beat joe 2-0


----------



## bcb

Just a little note to add by me: Judo can only play on Saturdays, at my house. He lost his brawl disk.

He WILL play Azila on Saturday. And I need Hub12 and Kid Icarus to fight so the loser can fight Palad][n.

I want Judo to be able to play the winner of that match on this Satuday, possibly even face Horus or cornymikey if he wins.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Matches.
> 
> Boom.
> 
> Let's go.
> 
> Horus, have you talked to Mikey about yolls?
> 
> Did Hub ever fight Icarus? If so, who won?












http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f393/sun_dragon310/mikeychat2.png
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f393/sun_dragon310/MikeyChat1.png


----------



## bcb

*Facepalm*

You guys better do your match in the morning... Where you at, Kid Icarus/Hub?


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> *Facepalm*
> 
> You guys better do your match in the morning... Where you at, Kid Icarus/Hub?


----------



## Elliot

Oh crap, 2 days left. I will do my challenge with TEH JJ tomorrow, if he's on, i hope.


----------



## Trela

I'm gonna send PM's about next week tomorrow, so get ready for Trelario!

Also, tomorrow is the LAST day for matches! bcb, Azila's gonna play Judo tomorrow. It turns out I'm not going anywhere, so Imma work on my videos and this!


----------



## Horus

GGs Trela and bcb :O

I wish bcb wouldn't target me -.-

Stop posting 2 seconds before me Trela >


----------



## Palad][n

Soooo Horus... wanna brawl =X


----------



## Horus

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 20 2009, 11:46:49 PM]Soooo Horus... wanna brawl =X


No.


----------



## bcb

...Judo's here now.

Horus and Mikey, get your freaking match done. >:O


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...Judo's here now.
> 
> Horus and Mikey, get your freaking match done. >:O


Make me >


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Judo's here now.
> 
> Horus and Mikey, get your freaking match done. >:O
> 
> 
> 
> Make me >
Click to expand...

%$#%&%&%&@$#$^#$^#$&@&@##$%&#$%%*(*(#$@%@^^@#@!!!!!!!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Wheres hub!?


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Wheres hub!?


He has no computer. You might be able to find him online in brawl though.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres hub!?
> 
> 
> 
> He has no computer. You might be able to find him online in brawl though.
Click to expand...

Cant he use wii net?


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Judo's here now.
> 
> Horus and Mikey, get your freaking match done. >:O
> 
> 
> 
> Make me >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> %$#%&%&%&@$#$^#$^#$&@&@##$%&#$%%*(*(#$@%@^^@#@!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

No.


U.


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres hub!?
> 
> 
> 
> He has no computer. You might be able to find him online in brawl though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cant he use wii net?
Click to expand...

He got no wii-net.


----------



## Horus

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres hub!?
> 
> 
> 
> He has no computer. You might be able to find him online in brawl though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cant he use wii net?
Click to expand...

He doesn't have $5 to spend on it

Lol, it's free isn't it.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Judo's here now.
> 
> Horus and Mikey, get your freaking match done. >:O
> 
> 
> 
> Make me >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> %$#%&%&%&@$#$^#$^#$&@&@##$%&#$%%*(*(#$@%@^^@#@!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> U.
Click to expand...

Judo can't freaking play on any day besides Saturday.

#$^@^@#$@#&@#%&@#%&@#%*@#%*#%@@#&%@#%%!!!!


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres hub!?
> 
> 
> 
> He has no computer. You might be able to find him online in brawl though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cant he use wii net?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't have $5 to spend on it
> 
> Lol, it's free isn't it.
Click to expand...

...Iunno. Maybe Hub doesn't want to update.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres hub!?
> 
> 
> 
> He has no computer. You might be able to find him online in brawl though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cant he use wii net?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't have $5 to spend on it
> 
> Lol, it's free isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...Iunno. Maybe Hub doesn't want to update.
Click to expand...

He should.

I'll fight Mikey today, but I hate how it makes me nervous.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Cant he use wii net?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't have $5 to spend on it
> 
> Lol, it's free isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...Iunno. Maybe Hub doesn't want to update.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should.
> 
> I'll fight Mikey today, but I hate how it makes me nervous.
Click to expand...

Well, Judo's going to have to leave and go home soon. So he won't be able to brawl again until NEXT Saturday.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't have $5 to spend on it
> 
> Lol, it's free isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...Iunno. Maybe Hub doesn't want to update.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should.
> 
> I'll fight Mikey today, but I hate how it makes me nervous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Judo's going to have to leave and go home soon. So he won't be able to brawl again until NEXT Saturday.
Click to expand...

Then tell Mikey, he isn't on :\


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepHe doesn't have $5 to spend on it
> 
> Lol, it's free isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...Iunno. Maybe Hub doesn't want to update.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should.
> 
> I'll fight Mikey today, but I hate how it makes me nervous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Judo's going to have to leave and go home soon. So he won't be able to brawl again until NEXT Saturday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then tell Mikey, he isn't on :\
Click to expand...

Your match doesn't really matter as much as Hub's/Kid Icarus'


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepHe doesn't have $5 to spend on it
> 
> 
> 
> He should.
> 
> I'll fight Mikey today, but I hate how it makes me nervous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Judo's going to have to leave and go home soon. So he won't be able to brawl again until NEXT Saturday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then tell Mikey, he isn't on :\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your match doesn't really matter as much as Hub's/Kid Icarus'
Click to expand...

:\

Have fun doing it two weeks from now


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepHe doesn't have $5 to spend on it
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Judo's going to have to leave and go home soon. So he won't be able to brawl again until NEXT Saturday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then tell Mikey, he isn't on :\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your match doesn't really matter as much as Hub's/Kid Icarus'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :\
> 
> Have fun doing it two weeks from now
Click to expand...

Ill probably never find Hub online were in diffrent countries


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepHe doesn't have $5 to spend on it
> 
> 
> 
> Then tell Mikey, he isn't on :\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your match doesn't really matter as much as Hub's/Kid Icarus'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :\
> 
> Have fun doing it two weeks from now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill probably never find Hub online were in diffrent countries
Click to expand...

I gave you his code, you just need to find him online though Brawl.

Hub's been on a lot, being in different countries doesn't really matter.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepHe doesn't have $5 to spend on it
> 
> 
> 
> Your match doesn't really matter as much as Hub's/Kid Icarus'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :\
> 
> Have fun doing it two weeks from now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill probably never find Hub online were in diffrent countries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you his code, you just need to find him online though Brawl.
> 
> Hub's been on a lot, being in different countries doesn't really matter.
Click to expand...

Il check next time im on


----------



## bcb

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepHe doesn't have $5 to spend on it
> 
> 
> 
> :\
> 
> Have fun doing it two weeks from now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill probably never find Hub online were in diffrent countries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you his code, you just need to find him online though Brawl.
> 
> Hub's been on a lot, being in different countries doesn't really matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Il check next time im on
Click to expand...

Imma check now, actually.


----------



## bcb

FFFFFFFFFF He's not on now.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> FFFFFFFFFF He's not on now.


Ok
( Wtf, lol at squidward)


----------



## Horus

Dun Dun Dunnnn


----------



## Fontana

Need to brawl someone now please. k.


----------



## Horus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Need to brawl someone now please. k.


gl


----------



## Trela

bcb, this Judo thing might not work. He NEEDS to find his Brawl Disk.

His Round that he's in doesn't start until Tuesday, so he has plenty of time to look for it.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> bcb, this Judo thing might not work. He NEEDS to find his Brawl Disk.
> 
> His Round that he's in doesn't start until Tuesday, so he has plenty of time to look for it.


Tell Mikey to get his ass online  <_<


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> bcb, this Judo thing might not work. He NEEDS to find his Brawl Disk.
> 
> His Round that he's in doesn't start until Tuesday, so he has plenty of time to look for it.


Tbh It's not even his fault. His brother lost his brawl disk.


----------



## Elliot

Aww crap, The JJ is not on Lol. this is good game then. xD.
*was at my friends house* ;]


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb, this Judo thing might not work. He NEEDS to find his Brawl Disk.
> 
> His Round that he's in doesn't start until Tuesday, so he has plenty of time to look for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Mikey to get his ass online  <_<
Click to expand...

I dont even have much time to play on saturdays. only in the morning.

TOMORROW.MORNING.

I WILL USE MARIO BOTH MATCHES *IF* YOU USE SNAKE BOTH MATCHES AND ALWAYS CHOOSE SMASHVILLE.


----------



## Fontana

*censored.3.0* this, I'm going Ike for the rest of the tourney.


----------



## Horus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* this, I'm going Ike for the rest of the tourney.


That was gay :\

A A A Smash A A A Fair


----------



## Palad][n

Can someone tell me what all the brawl terms are? Like gimp, fair, etc. Ive been seeing them everywhere, but only understand a few


----------



## bcb

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 21 2009, 10:08:42 PM]Can someone tell me what all the brawl terms are? Like gimp, fair, etc. Ive been seeing them everywhere, but only understand a few


gimp = keep them offstage

fair = forward aerial
dair = down aerial
uair = up aerial
bair = back aerial
nair = neutral aerial


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* this, I'm going Ike for the rest of the tourney.
> 
> 
> 
> That was gay :\
> 
> A A A Smash A A A Fair
Click to expand...

My Ike's been getting better. I got inspired by san.

I'm loving Ike's jab.


----------



## Trela

bcb: Oh lol then that kid needs to be smacked, my boy! Still though. Judo 

Horus & Mikey: Yoll can go ahead and do it tomorrow morning. MORNING. At 12pm Central Time I'm starting the next Rounds, so yoll better get her done fast!

Hub & Icarus: Who won?

JJ & NLC: I guess JJ loses if he doesn't get on tonight...

Trela: Get ready to fight tomorrow!


----------



## Palad][n

Trela you know if Hub or Kid Icarus are any good?


----------



## Trela

Hub is getting better for sure lol.

I'm not sure about Icarus though. It's been a while since we've played.


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> bcb: Oh lol then that kid needs to be smacked, my boy! Still though. Judo
> 
> Horus & Mikey: Yoll can go ahead and do it tomorrow morning. MORNING. At 12pm Central Time I'm starting the next Rounds, so yoll better get her done fast!
> 
> Hub & Icarus: Who won?
> 
> JJ & NLC: I guess JJ loses if he doesn't get on tonight...
> 
> Trela: Get ready to fight tomorrow!


Actually it was Judo's older bro.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> bcb: Oh lol then that kid needs to be smacked, my boy! Still though. Judo
> 
> Horus & Mikey: Yoll can go ahead and do it tomorrow morning. MORNING. At 12pm Central Time I'm starting the next Rounds, so yoll better get her done fast!
> 
> Hub & Icarus: Who won?
> 
> JJ & NLC: I guess JJ loses if he doesn't get on tonight...
> 
> Trela: Get ready to fight tomorrow!


Impossible, I get up at 12:00 central


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb: Oh lol then that kid needs to be smacked, my boy! Still though. Judo
> 
> Horus & Mikey: Yoll can go ahead and do it tomorrow morning. MORNING. At 12pm Central Time I'm starting the next Rounds, so yoll better get her done fast!
> 
> Hub & Icarus: Who won?
> 
> JJ & NLC: I guess JJ loses if he doesn't get on tonight...
> 
> Trela: Get ready to fight tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible, I get up at 12:00 central
Click to expand...

...sleeping your life away :O


----------



## Magibelly

Too many... ssbb terms...brain...cannot compute...


----------



## Horus

Magibelly said:
			
		

> Too many... ssbb terms...brain...cannot compute...


Fair, Bair, Nair, Uair, Dair, Gimp, Smash, Pivot Grab, Dash, and WOMBO COMBO!@#$%#@


----------



## Magibelly

Horus said:
			
		

> Magibelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many... ssbb terms...brain...cannot compute...
> 
> 
> 
> Fair, Bair, Nair, Uair, Dair, Gimp, Smash, Pivot Grab, Dash, and WOMBO COMBO!@#$%#@
Click to expand...

/asplodes


----------



## Horus

Magibelly said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magibelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many... ssbb terms...brain...cannot compute...
> 
> 
> 
> Fair, Bair, Nair, Uair, Dair, Gimp, Smash, Pivot Grab, Dash, and WOMBO COMBO!@#$%#@
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /asplodes
Click to expand...

It was the Wombo Combo that did it.


----------



## cornymikey

HEY HORUS! DO YOU AGREE TO MY TERMS?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub is getting better for sure lol.
> 
> I'm not sure about Icarus though. It's been a while since we've played.


My dodging has got better
i think


----------



## Elliot

Trela said:
			
		

> bcb: Oh lol then that kid needs to be smacked, my boy! Still though. Judo
> 
> Horus & Mikey: Yoll can go ahead and do it tomorrow morning. MORNING. At 12pm Central Time I'm starting the next Rounds, so yoll better get her done fast!
> 
> Hub & Icarus: Who won?
> 
> JJ & *NLC*: I guess JJ loses if he doesn't get on tonight...
> 
> Trela: Get ready to fight tomorrow!


Who is "N L C" ? lawl.


----------



## Trela

NLC is you, Knight! Btw, did you fight JJ yet?

Horus! Learn to get up at 8am like Trela! As long as you get the match done today, it should still be ok...

Today we begin Winner's Semi Finals, so I have to know if Icarus and Hub have played yet.


----------



## Palad][n

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>

Hey trela the tournament roots matchup img isnt showing


----------



## Horus

Damn it, set an alarm for 10 AM, but I fell back asleep. Mikey better still be on for a while

Has for the terms, No

@Trela: Hard to do when your up at 4 AM. 4 hours of sleep does nothing


(is on DSi in bed)


----------



## Trela

After my sister gets off, I'll start the next Rounds.

When that time comes Horus, and Mikey isn't here, you win. This'll probably be in a couple of hours lol.


----------



## bcb

...So who'll win between Hub and Icarus since they probably didn't do their match?


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Damn it, set an alarm for 10 AM, but I fell back asleep. Mikey better still be on for a while
> 
> Has for the terms, No
> 
> @Trela: Hard to do when your up at 4 AM. 4 hours of sleep does nothing
> 
> 
> (is on DSi in bed)


lol, damn it. ok, so should we just do MK and falco?


----------



## bcb

*FACEPALM*

At least stay AFK, Mikey. That way Horus can see your online and you'll be forced to do match.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> *FACEPALM*
> 
> At least stay AFK, Mikey. That way Horus can your online and you'll be forced to do match.



ok, well, I'm here..


----------



## bcb

lol, Horus was JUST online before you came online.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> lol, Horus was JUST online before you came online.


well, I was online the whole time, just not... looking at... this.


----------



## Josh

KLC isn't online D:


----------



## bcb

Doesn't anyone ever pm eachother for matches anymore? -_-


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Doesn't anyone ever pm eachother for matches anymore? -_-


nope.


----------



## bcb

HA! Horus and Mikey online! There IS hope!


----------



## Horus

Lawl

Anyhow you'll need to give me a couple of hours...


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Lawl
> 
> Anyhow you'll need to give me a couple of hours...


I smell a liar.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawl
> 
> Anyhow you'll need to give me a couple of hours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smell a liar.
Click to expand...

In like five minutes I'm taking a shower, I need to go do my Birthday stuff because I keep postponing it, buy a bike, eat, and so on


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawl
> 
> Anyhow you'll need to give me a couple of hours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smell a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In like five minutes I'm taking a shower, I need to go do my Birthday stuff because I keep postponing it, buy a bike, eat, and so on
Click to expand...

At least organize a time with Mikey then...shoulda done it yesterday. :/


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawl
> 
> Anyhow you'll need to give me a couple of hours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smell a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In like five minutes I'm taking a shower, I need to go do my Birthday stuff because I keep postponing it, buy a bike, eat, and so on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least organize a time with Mikey then...shoulda done it yesterday. :/
Click to expand...

Apparently he can't do it in the afternoon? If he could do it tonight that'd be great


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawl
> 
> Anyhow you'll need to give me a couple of hours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smell a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In like five minutes I'm taking a shower, I need to go do my Birthday stuff because I keep postponing it, buy a bike, eat, and so on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least organize a time with Mikey then...shoulda done it yesterday. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently he can't do it in the afternoon? If he could do it tonight that'd be great
Click to expand...

well, i cant do it tonight, i can do it right now until like 2


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> In like five minutes I'm taking a shower, I need to go do my Birthday stuff because I keep postponing it, buy a bike, eat, and so on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least organize a time with Mikey then...shoulda done it yesterday. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently he can't do it in the afternoon? If he could do it tonight that'd be great
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, i cant do it tonight, i can do it right now until like 2
Click to expand...

:\

Hope to god I'm back in two hours, I'd do it now but we're going to see a movie very soon...


----------



## cornymikey

ok then.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ok then.


k, g2g 

cya


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Well done Hub good job


----------



## bcb

I guess Icarus lost to Hub then. I'm hoping to face Hub today then... grr.


----------



## cornymikey

well, now I cant do the match anymore.

maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Elliot

I'm on now, went to church, raked the leaves, and im already to fight.


----------



## Josh

Oh no.. we have to do our match and i g2g soon.

Let's do it.


----------



## Elliot

Okay, its on The JJ, Good luck my man.


----------



## Josh

u2.


----------



## Josh

DOUBLE POST FAILZ.


----------



## Elliot

You host ;].


----------



## Josh

GoodGame, I failed today. It must be becuase im tired.

Anyways we didn't do the 3rd game because you already won.


----------



## Elliot

The JJ said:
			
		

> GoodGame, I failed today. It must be becuase im tired.
> 
> Anyways we didn't do the 3rd game because you already won.


Well you were awesome, the time i had 2 lives you raped me hard. ;] Good game though.


----------



## Trela

Horus and Mikey.....

Just get it done today.

JJ and KLC...

Good job!

Hub and Icarus...

Sweet!

Lemmie start these next Rounds quick!


----------



## John102

Yeah, so I won't be able to compete in the tourney, call I did good on my Spanish quiz and everything(94), but apparently I'm still not in the approval range.


----------



## bcb

... John. 

@ my AP Homework: ^$#&^$@$\&*%$##^$\!!!!!


----------



## Trela

JOHN! That is stupid! NO!



Well, I got the Rounds up. Good luck guys.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

inb4doublepost


----------



## Elliot

Wait so who am i vsing .-.+ Horus and cornymikey, my gawd its good game for me.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus and Mikey.....
> 
> Just get it done today.
> 
> JJ and KLC...
> 
> Good job!
> 
> Hub and Icarus...
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> Lemmie start these next Rounds quick!


well, that will be impossible because i cant play now. I think.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus and Mikey.....
> 
> Just get it done today.
> 
> JJ and KLC...
> 
> Good job!
> 
> Hub and Icarus...
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> Lemmie start these next Rounds quick!
> 
> 
> 
> well, that will be impossible because i cant play now. I think.
Click to expand...

Ohai

Dinner brb, yum cake


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus and Mikey.....
> 
> Just get it done today.
> 
> JJ and KLC...
> 
> Good job!
> 
> Hub and Icarus...
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> Lemmie start these next Rounds quick!
> 
> 
> 
> well, that will be impossible because i cant play now. I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohai
> 
> Dinner brb, yum cake
Click to expand...

W.T.F.

im eating dinner too. I'll do the match in half an hour with you? REALLY QUICK.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus and Mikey.....
> 
> Just get it done today.
> 
> JJ and KLC...
> 
> Good job!
> 
> Hub and Icarus...
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> Lemmie start these next Rounds quick!
> 
> 
> 
> well, that will be impossible because i cant play now. I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohai
> 
> Dinner brb, yum cake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> W.T.F.
> 
> im eating dinner too. I'll do the match in half an hour with you? REALLY QUICK.
Click to expand...

Half an hour? :\


I better go and warm up really quick


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus and Mikey.....
> 
> Just get it done today.
> 
> JJ and KLC...
> 
> Good job!
> 
> Hub and Icarus...
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> Lemmie start these next Rounds quick!
> 
> 
> 
> well, that will be impossible because i cant play now. I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohai
> 
> Dinner brb, yum cake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> W.T.F.
> 
> im eating dinner too. I'll do the match in half an hour with you? REALLY QUICK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half an hour? :\
> 
> 
> I better go and warm up really quick
Click to expand...

cheater. oh well. in 15 min.

MK vs falco. its on.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ohai
> 
> Dinner brb, yum cake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> W.T.F.
> 
> im eating dinner too. I'll do the match in half an hour with you? REALLY QUICK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half an hour? :\
> 
> 
> I better go and warm up really quick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cheater. oh well. in 15 min.
> 
> MK vs falco. its on.
Click to expand...

Damn it stop making it shorter time :{


----------



## bcb

Now I wanna spectate...

Friggin lag.


----------



## Trela

KLC: You gotta fight the loser of the two.

bcb:  Have you managed to get to Hub yet?

Imma make another short post again tonight about the next two days. I won't be here


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> KLC: You gotta fight the loser of the two.
> 
> bcb:  Have you managed to get to Hub yet?
> 
> Imma make another short post again tonight about the next two days. I won't be here


Hub's been Johning the he got a new TV w/o color, so he wants to do the match tomorrow.


----------



## cornymikey

so when, horus?

my dad's watching the WNBA. LOL


----------



## bcb

Actually, when he uses his wii on it no color shows, so he thinks the black and whiteness will mess him up.


----------



## cornymikey

horus went offline...


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> horus went offline...


I'm here


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horus went offline...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here
Click to expand...

ok, well now it'll have to be in 10 mintues. ON THE DOT.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horus went offline...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, well now it'll have to be in 10 mintues. ON THE DOT.
Click to expand...

so 6:30? (central)


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horus went offline...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, well now it'll have to be in 10 mintues. ON THE DOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so 6:30? (central)
Click to expand...

yes.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horus went offline...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, well now it'll have to be in 10 mintues. ON THE DOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so 6:30? (central)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes.
Click to expand...

mmk


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ok, well now it'll have to be in 10 mintues. ON THE DOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so 6:30? (central)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmk
Click to expand...

RedA?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> so 6:30? (central)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RedA?
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm hosting get on ffs


----------



## cornymikey

horus i hosted. go on now. you left right when i went on.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> horus i hosted. go on now. you left right when i went on.


Wtf? I'm still hosting right now

You do know I'm Rave right?


----------



## cornymikey

what? it says youre offfline.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> what? it says youre offfline.


I'm sitting here in my own game, get off Wifi and retry


----------



## cornymikey

try joining me then. I see others but not you.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> try joining me then. I see others but not you.


*censored.3.0* that I'm hosting


----------



## bcb

If it doesn't work I could make a room and you both could join it. :3


----------



## cornymikey

ok, now i see horus hosting.


----------



## bcb

D: Save the match if it's less than 3 mins, would ya?


----------



## Trela

Well bcb, Semi Finals are going only on TODAY. He has to do it no matter what lol sorry Hub.

*roots for Horus*

<3 Mikey.


----------



## cornymikey

cp?


----------



## bcb

JAW DROPS

I pm'd Hub before and I guess I'm pming again AND checking for him on brawl.


----------



## Horus

Real cool, spamming Dsmash and you win by sitting on the edge.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Real cool, spamming Dsmash and you win by sitting on the edge.


oh yeah, I used dsmash a lot towards the end. sorry, but I got really nervous.

Those were some intense matches, especially the one where I used mario against falco.


----------



## Elliot

So i'm vsing Cornymikey, great ;]. Can't wait.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real cool, spamming Dsmash and you win by sitting on the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I used dsmash a lot towards the end. sorry, but I got really nervous.
> 
> Those were some intense matches, especially the one where I used mario against falco.
Click to expand...

-.-

So stupid, just throw me off and Smash everytime I come back on


----------



## cornymikey

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> So i'm vsing Cornymikey, great ;]. Can't wait.


no, I'm playing trela now. I won.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real cool, spamming Dsmash and you win by sitting on the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I used dsmash a lot towards the end. sorry, but I got really nervous.
> 
> Those were some intense matches, especially the one where I used mario against falco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -.-
> 
> So stupid, just throw me off and Smash everytime I come back on
Click to expand...

well, better than me using fsmash, right? no?  T_T 

anyhoo, at least I used mario.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real cool, spamming Dsmash and you win by sitting on the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I used dsmash a lot towards the end. sorry, but I got really nervous.
> 
> Those were some intense matches, especially the one where I used mario against falco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -.-
> 
> So stupid, just throw me off and Smash everytime I come back on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, better than me using fsmash, right? no?  T_T
> 
> anyhoo, at least I used mario.
Click to expand...

You said if you won the first match you'd use Mario the next two...


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real cool, spamming Dsmash and you win by sitting on the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I used dsmash a lot towards the end. sorry, but I got really nervous.
> 
> Those were some intense matches, especially the one where I used mario against falco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -.-
> 
> So stupid, just throw me off and Smash everytime I come back on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, better than me using fsmash, right? no?  T_T
> 
> anyhoo, at least I used mario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said if you won the first match you'd use Mario the next two...
Click to expand...

by a lot. And I didnt. cuz youre pro.
And I didnt know you were using falco for the second one.


----------



## Elliot

Read it wrong, Horus. I'm vsing you , can't wait ;]


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> -.-
> 
> So stupid, just throw me off and Smash everytime I come back on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, better than me using fsmash, right? no?  T_T
> 
> anyhoo, at least I used mario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said if you won the first match you'd use Mario the next two...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by a lot. And I didnt. cuz youre pro.
> And I didnt know you were using falco for the second one.
Click to expand...

It was ******** you just use MK to exploit any other character's recovery and just keep them off stage, if that's the only way you can win then :\


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> well, better than me using fsmash, right? no?  T_T
> 
> anyhoo, at least I used mario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said if you won the first match you'd use Mario the next two...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by a lot. And I didnt. cuz youre pro.
> And I didnt know you were using falco for the second one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was ******** you just use MK to exploit any other character's recovery and just keep them off stage, if that's the only way you can win then :\
Click to expand...

well yeah. thats what he does. as well as everyone.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You said if you won the first match you'd use Mario the next two...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by a lot. And I didnt. cuz youre pro.
> And I didnt know you were using falco for the second one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was ******** you just use MK to exploit any other character's recovery and just keep them off stage, if that's the only way you can win then :\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well yeah. thats what he does. as well as everyone.
Click to expand...

Why isn't he banned -.-


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> by a lot. And I didnt. cuz youre pro.
> And I didnt know you were using falco for the second one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was ******** you just use MK to exploit any other character's recovery and just keep them off stage, if that's the only way you can win then :\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well yeah. thats what he does. as well as everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why isn't he banned -.-
Click to expand...

because this is not pogeymanz.


----------



## Trela

It's all right, Horus. The next TBT Tournament will be MK banned. I wanted this one to be MK banned, but I didn't think it was the right time, you know, cause I just came back.

I'll do a poll nextime.

Anyways, Horus, go ahead and fight KLC. Mikey, we gonna fight in 20 minutes!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> It's all right, Horus. The next TBT Tournament will be MK banned. I wanted this one to be MK banned, but I didn't think it was the right time, you know, cause I just came back.
> 
> I'll do a poll nextime.
> 
> Anyways, Horus, go ahead and fight KLC. Mikey, we gonna fight in 20 minutes!


Great, even if I do win all the way up I'll just end up fighting Mikey again


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> It's all right, Horus. The next TBT Tournament will be MK banned. I wanted this one to be MK banned, but I didn't think it was the right time, you know, cause I just came back.
> 
> I'll do a poll nextime.
> 
> Anyways, Horus, go ahead and fight KLC. Mikey, we gonna fight in 20 minutes!


alright then. awww, well, that means I'll be forced to use either olimar or mario.

ok, 20 mins. I'll be prepared to get whooped.


----------



## Horus

Alright who do I nee to fight? :\


Son of a *censored.4.0*, I need to fight Waluigi, bcb then Mikey?


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Alright who do I nee to fight? :\


knightlordco. have fun.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Alright who do I nee to fight? :\
> 
> 
> Son of a *censored.4.0*, I need to fight Waluigi, bcb then Mikey?


you think hub will beat bcb?

and yes. unless I fight one of those two.


----------



## Trela

Horus, I will DEFINATELY make sure that does not happen again! I feel sorry for you now cause of your seeding!

Mikey, whenever your ready, join my room. You dont have to for like 10 minutes though


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright who do I nee to fight? :\
> 
> 
> Son of a *censored.4.0*, I need to fight Waluigi, bcb then Mikey?
> 
> 
> 
> you think hub will beat bcb?
> 
> and yes. unless I fight one of those two.
Click to expand...

Hub and bcb are pretty equal now, I might've miss judged that and Hub will actually win

You know Mikey, your lucky, I found out that I'll get an Xbox 360 today, if it wasn't for that, you'd be in a coffin under 20 feet of dirt alive with a camera.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus, I will DEFINATELY make sure that does not happen again! I feel sorry for you now cause of your seeding!
> 
> Mikey, whenever your ready, join my room. You dont have to for like 10 minutes though


ummm, okay, I'll join now. Just to get it over with.

@horus: :O why?
cuz then you wouldve had more practice?


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus, I will DEFINATELY make sure that does not happen again! I feel sorry for you now cause of your seeding!
> 
> Mikey, whenever your ready, join my room. You dont have to for like 10 minutes though


It's okay, it just feels like I got cheated, I actually feel like I'm good now but I get killed by a player who's rusty but all he had to do is press Z and press down on a stick.


----------



## Trela

Btw Mikey my CP is Smashville. Yours is Battlefield right?


----------



## cornymikey

well, sorry about that horus.
Most MKs do only dairs, dsmashes, and shuttle loops.

trela, my CP is smashville now.


----------



## Trela

Lol same CPs again!

All right. Good luck, buddy.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> well, sorry about that horus.
> Most MKs do only dairs, dsmashes, and shuttle loops.
> 
> trela, my CP is smashville now.


Grr, atleast it wasn't a steep win for you, I got you down to one stock or I killed you.


----------



## Trela

Good games, bud. I will admit that first game was kinda dumb for ya  sorry.

You should PM KLC, Horus, about your match with him. You got today and tomorrow.

The last match that needs to be finished today is bcb Vs. Hub. I told Hub to Brawl him, so hopefully they are playing now...


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Good games, bud. I will admit that first game was kinda dumb for ya  sorry.
> 
> You should PM KLC, Horus, about your match with him. You got today and tomorrow.
> 
> The last match that needs to be finished today is bcb Vs. Hub. I told Hub to Brawl him, so hopefully they are playing now...


yeah, well I totally gimped you the first match.  
GGs


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Good games, bud. I will admit that first game was kinda dumb for ya  sorry.
> 
> You should PM KLC, Horus, about your match with him. You got today and tomorrow.
> 
> The last match that needs to be finished today is bcb Vs. Hub. I told Hub to Brawl him, so hopefully they are playing now...


Done.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=12311698&findingMethod=rr
Might get that^


----------



## cornymikey

lol, hub and bcb are on at the same time, hub was just brawling, but hub still says tomorrow.


----------



## Horus

I mentally won.


----------



## cornymikey

lol, elliot, you shouldve tried.


----------



## Hub12

*censored.3.0* my life.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* my life.


Looks like your fighting me bro.

Funny though, I said the same words earlier.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* my life.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like your fighting me bro.
> 
> Funny though, I said the same words earlier.
Click to expand...

I lost. FML.


----------



## bcb

I beat Hub 2-1.

Battlefield - bcb (snake) vs. Hub (marth) Hub wins
Brinstar - bcb (wario) vs. Hub (falco) bcb wins
Smashville - bcb (wario) vs. Hub (luigi) bcb wins

I saved the second match. I have no idea why you went Weegee that last match, hub.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* my life.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like your fighting me bro.
> 
> Funny though, I said the same words earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lost. FML.
Click to expand...

Yeah exactly what I said.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I beat Hub 2-1.
> 
> Battlefield - bcb (snake) vs. Hub (marth) Hub wins
> Brinstar - bcb (wario) vs. Hub (falco) bcb wins
> Smashville - bcb (wario) vs. Hub (luigi) bcb wins
> 
> I saved the second match. I have no idea why you went Weegee that last match, hub.


I was bored.

I told you I couldn't win without color. ;___;

I would've owned your ass if I had it...


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I beat Hub 2-1.
> 
> Battlefield - bcb (snake) vs. Hub (marth) Hub wins
> Brinstar - bcb (wario) vs. Hub (falco) bcb wins
> Smashville - bcb (wario) vs. Hub (luigi) bcb wins
> 
> I saved the second match. I have no idea why you went Weegee that last match, hub.


Falco and Luigi? Dude you should've used Yoshi, Falcon, or Ike.


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat Hub 2-1.
> 
> Battlefield - bcb (snake) vs. Hub (marth) Hub wins
> Brinstar - bcb (wario) vs. Hub (falco) bcb wins
> Smashville - bcb (wario) vs. Hub (luigi) bcb wins
> 
> I saved the second match. I have no idea why you went Weegee that last match, hub.
> 
> 
> 
> I was bored.
> 
> I told you I couldn't win without color. ;___;
> 
> I would've owned your ass if I had it...
Click to expand...

...I JV two stocked you on Brinstar. >


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright who do I nee to fight? :\
> 
> 
> Son of a *censored.4.0*, I need to fight Waluigi, bcb then Mikey?
> 
> 
> 
> you think hub will beat bcb?
> 
> and yes. unless I fight one of those two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *<big>Hub and bcb are pretty equal now, I might've miss judged that and Hub will actually win</big>*
> 
> You know Mikey, your lucky, I found out that I'll get an Xbox 360 today, if it wasn't for that, you'd be in a coffin under 20 feet of dirt alive with a camera.
Click to expand...

...wat


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat Hub 2-1.
> 
> Battlefield - bcb (snake) vs. Hub (marth) Hub wins
> Brinstar - bcb (wario) vs. Hub (falco) bcb wins
> Smashville - bcb (wario) vs. Hub (luigi) bcb wins
> 
> I saved the second match. I have no idea why you went Weegee that last match, hub.
> 
> 
> 
> Falco and Luigi? Dude you should've used Yoshi, Falcon, or Ike.
Click to expand...

I was bored. ;__;


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright who do I nee to fight? :\
> 
> 
> Son of a *censored.4.0*, I need to fight Waluigi, bcb then Mikey?
> 
> 
> 
> you think hub will beat bcb?
> 
> and yes. unless I fight one of those two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *<big>Hub and bcb are pretty equal now, I might've miss judged that and Hub will actually win</big>*
> 
> You know Mikey, your lucky, I found out that I'll get an Xbox 360 today, if it wasn't for that, you'd be in a coffin under 20 feet of dirt alive with a camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...wat
Click to expand...

Miss read his post 

I thought you'd win anyhow.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright who do I nee to fight? :\
> 
> 
> Son of a *censored.4.0*, I need to fight Waluigi, bcb then Mikey?
> 
> 
> 
> you think hub will beat bcb?
> 
> and yes. unless I fight one of those two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *<big>Hub and bcb are pretty equal now, I might've miss judged that and Hub will actually win</big>*
> 
> You know Mikey, your lucky, I found out that I'll get an Xbox 360 today, if it wasn't for that, you'd be in a coffin under 20 feet of dirt alive with a camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Miss read his post
> 
> *I thought you'd win anyhow.*
Click to expand...

*Anger*


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright who do I nee to fight? :\
> 
> 
> Son of a *censored.4.0*, I need to fight Waluigi, bcb then Mikey?
> 
> 
> 
> you think hub will beat bcb?
> 
> and yes. unless I fight one of those two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *<big>Hub and bcb are pretty equal now, I might've miss judged that and Hub will actually win</big>*
> 
> You know Mikey, your lucky, I found out that I'll get an Xbox 360 today, if it wasn't for that, you'd be in a coffin under 20 feet of dirt alive with a camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Miss read his post
> 
> I thought you'd win anyhow.
Click to expand...

I would've, with color.

I'm fighting you next?


FML.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> *<big>Hub and bcb are pretty equal now, I might've miss judged that and Hub will actually win</big>*
> 
> You know Mikey, your lucky, I found out that I'll get an Xbox 360 today, if it wasn't for that, you'd be in a coffin under 20 feet of dirt alive with a camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Miss read his post
> 
> I thought you'd win anyhow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would've, with color.
> 
> I'm fighting you next?
> 
> 
> FML.
Click to expand...

Probably, unless Waluigi rapes me with his lag and Neutral A


----------



## bcb

HEY HUB

NO JOHNS


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*<big>Hub and bcb are pretty equal now, I might've miss judged that and Hub will actually win</big>*
> 
> You know Mikey, your lucky, I found out that I'll get an Xbox 360 today, if it wasn't for that, you'd be in a coffin under 20 feet of dirt alive with a camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Miss read his post
> 
> I thought you'd win anyhow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would've, with color.
> 
> I'm fighting you next?
> 
> 
> FML.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably, unless Waluigi rapes me with his lag and Neutral A
Click to expand...

Then am I waiting?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*<big>Hub and bcb are pretty equal now, I might've miss judged that and Hub will actually win</big>*
> 
> 
> 
> Miss read his post
> 
> I thought you'd win anyhow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would've, with color.
> 
> I'm fighting you next?
> 
> 
> FML.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably, unless Waluigi rapes me with his lag and Neutral A
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then am I waiting?
Click to expand...

Pretty much


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> HEY HUB
> 
> NO JOHNS


No, I'm serious. I suck without color.


----------



## bcb

See you guys later. I gotta get off.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> See you guys later. I gotta get off.


Gtfo. ;___;


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY HUB
> 
> NO JOHNS
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm serious. I suck without color.
Click to expand...

WHY DIDN'T YOU USE A STUPID COLOR WITH THE CHARACTERS YOUR GOOD WITH THEN?

No johns


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY HUB
> 
> NO JOHNS
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm serious. I suck without color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY DIDN'T YOU USE A STUPID COLOR WITH THE CHARACTERS YOUR GOOD WITH THEN?
> 
> No johns
Click to expand...

My TV had no color. Therefore, no color on my Wii *censored.2.0*.


----------



## cornymikey

no johns hub. whyd you keep switching characters?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY HUB
> 
> NO JOHNS
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm serious. I suck without color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY DIDN'T YOU USE A STUPID COLOR WITH THE CHARACTERS YOUR GOOD WITH THEN?
> 
> No johns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My TV had no color. Therefore, no color on my Wii *censored.2.0*.
Click to expand...

Why are you using a TV from the 60s


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> no johns hub. whyd you keep switching characters?


I was bored.

FML.

No, I'm *censored.3.0*ing serious. I hate something without color.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY HUB
> 
> NO JOHNS
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm serious. I suck without color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY DIDN'T YOU USE A STUPID COLOR WITH THE CHARACTERS YOUR GOOD WITH THEN?
> 
> No johns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My TV had no color. Therefore, no color on my Wii *censored.2.0*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you using a TV from the 60s
Click to expand...

It's an HD T.V.

But for some reason, my dad hooked up the wrong cable, and it has no color. FML.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> WHY DIDN'T YOU USE A STUPID COLOR WITH THE CHARACTERS YOUR GOOD WITH THEN?
> 
> No johns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My TV had no color. Therefore, no color on my Wii *censored.2.0*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you using a TV from the 60s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an HD T.V.
> 
> But for some reason, my dad hooked up the wrong cable, and it has no color. FML.
Click to expand...

lol, just bored? mmk...

FIX THE DAM CABLES DEN


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> My TV had no color. Therefore, no color on my Wii *censored.2.0*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you using a TV from the 60s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an HD T.V.
> 
> But for some reason, my dad hooked up the wrong cable, and it has no color. FML.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *lol, just bored? mmk...*
> 
> FIX THE DAM CABLES DEN
Click to expand...

Learn the feeling: Nervous


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you using a TV from the 60s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an HD T.V.
> 
> But for some reason, my dad hooked up the wrong cable, and it has no color. FML.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *lol, just bored? mmk...*
> 
> FIX THE DAM CABLES DEN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn the feeling: Nervous
Click to expand...

I KNOW WHAT NERVOUS IS.
its when a girl giggitys with a boy.


----------



## Hub12

asdfghjkl;'.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> asdfghjkl;'.


Why don't you just get on Brawl and we can train together.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asdfghjkl;'.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just get on Brawl and we can train together.
Click to expand...

In my world that means "Let's get on brawl so I can beat the *censored.3.0*ing *censored.2.0* *censored.4.0* out of you".

:l


----------



## Palad][n

oh lol i just read the last 10 pages...


----------



## Palad][n

who does kid icarus use? And how pro is he? o.o


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asdfghjkl;'.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just get on Brawl and we can train together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my world that means "Let's get on brawl so I can beat the *censored.3.0*ing *censored.2.0* *censored.4.0* out of you".
> 
> :l
Click to expand...

Your almost has good has me, you might has well train on someone better than some spammer like AzN on AiB

Btw I'm not giving you my home phone number, and before you ask I don't have a Cell Phone


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asdfghjkl;'.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just get on Brawl and we can train together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my world that means "Let's get on brawl so I can beat the *censored.3.0*ing *censored.2.0* *censored.4.0* out of you".
> 
> :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your almost has good has me, you might has well train on someone better than some spammer like AzN on AiB
> 
> Btw I'm not giving you my home phone number, and before you ask I don't have a Cell Phone
Click to expand...

CMOOON

YOU CAN TRUST ME.


RYUDO DOES. O:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 22 2009, 10:00:16 PM]oh lol i just read the last 10 pages...


I've only read the last five and more keep coming. D=


----------



## Hub12

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 22 2009, 10:02:22 PM]who does kid icarus use? And how pro is he? o.o


He used Ike and someone else against me.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asdfghjkl;'.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just get on Brawl and we can train together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my world that means "Let's get on brawl so I can beat the *censored.3.0*ing *censored.2.0* *censored.4.0* out of you".
> 
> :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your almost has good has me, you might has well train on someone better than some spammer like AzN on AiB
> 
> Btw I'm not giving you my home phone number, and before you ask I don't have a Cell Phone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CMOOON
> 
> YOU CAN TRUST ME.
> 
> 
> RYUDO DOES. O:
Click to expand...

OMG.

STALKER! STALKER!


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> In my world that means "Let's get on brawl so I can beat the *censored.3.0*ing *censored.2.0* *censored.4.0* out of you".
> 
> :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your almost has good has me, you might has well train on someone better than some spammer like AzN on AiB
> 
> Btw I'm not giving you my home phone number, and before you ask I don't have a Cell Phone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CMOOON
> 
> YOU CAN TRUST ME.
> 
> 
> RYUDO DOES. O:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG.
> 
> STALKER! STALKER!
Click to expand...

Corny, that reminds me, do you have a cell phone? :3


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Your almost has good has me, you might has well train on someone better than some spammer like AzN on AiB
> 
> Btw I'm not giving you my home phone number, and before you ask I don't have a Cell Phone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CMOOON
> 
> YOU CAN TRUST ME.
> 
> 
> RYUDO DOES. O:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG.
> 
> STALKER! STALKER!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corny, that reminds me, do you have a cell phone? :3
Click to expand...

Hub, I would if I had a Cell


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Your almost has good has me, you might has well train on someone better than some spammer like AzN on AiB
> 
> Btw I'm not giving you my home phone number, and before you ask I don't have a Cell Phone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CMOOON
> 
> YOU CAN TRUST ME.
> 
> 
> RYUDO DOES. O:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG.
> 
> STALKER! STALKER!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corny, that reminds me, do you have a cell phone? :3
Click to expand...

YES. no, why do you ask?


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> CMOOON
> 
> YOU CAN TRUST ME.
> 
> 
> RYUDO DOES. O:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG.
> 
> STALKER! STALKER!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corny, that reminds me, do you have a cell phone? :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES. no, why do you ask?
Click to expand...



Give it to me. Please? :3 EASIER COMMUNICATION.

YOU CAN TELL WHAT'S HAPPENING.

AND I'll ONLY TEXT YOU IF YOU WANT.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.
> 
> STALKER! STALKER!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corny, that reminds me, do you have a cell phone? :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES. no, why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Give it to me. Please? :3 EASIER COMMUNICATION.
> 
> YOU CAN TELL WHAT'S HAPPENING.
> 
> AND I'll ONLY TEXT YOU IF YOU WANT.
Click to expand...

no. just no. 
I dont pay for text messages anyway.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Corny, that reminds me, do you have a cell phone? :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES. no, why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Give it to me. Please? :3 EASIER COMMUNICATION.
> 
> YOU CAN TELL WHAT'S HAPPENING.
> 
> AND I'll ONLY TEXT YOU IF YOU WANT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no. just no.
> I dont pay for text messages anyway.
Click to expand...

Yeeees.

C'mooon. ;_;


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> YES. no, why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Give it to me. Please? :3 EASIER COMMUNICATION.
> 
> YOU CAN TELL WHAT'S HAPPENING.
> 
> AND I'll ONLY TEXT YOU IF YOU WANT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no. just no.
> I dont pay for text messages anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeeees.
> 
> C'mooon. ;_;
Click to expand...

NO. I no talk to strangers. Good night.


----------



## Trela

I should get Hub's number. That way I can annoy him with texts asking him to do his matches. Sounds good!

Anyways, bad news has come! I will not be here tomorrow and most likely the next day. That means that I have to go ahead and start the next two Rounds before I go, so it's gonna be pretty crazy when I leave. I just ask yoll to continue to do your matches and get them done on time (not the day after the Round is over). Please!

I'll go ahead and put the next Rounds up. Good luck guys!


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> I should get Hub's number. That way I can annoy him with texts asking him to do his matches. Sounds good!
> 
> Anyways, bad news has come! I will not be here tomorrow and most likely the next day. That means that I have to go ahead and start the next two Rounds before I go, so it's gonna be pretty crazy when I leave. I just ask yoll to continue to do your matches and get them done on time (not the day after the Round is over). Please!
> 
> I'll go ahead and put the next Rounds up. Good luck guys!


Don't worry, since I won't be brawling anytime soon I'll make sure these *censored.8.2* do their matches.

@hub, just think what Mike's parents would be like.

Dad-Hey honey come look at this phone bill
Mom-Yes dear what is it?
Dad-It appears Mike has a friend living in VA, how did that happen?
Mom-I dunno honey lets just make love and not worry about it.
Dad-Okay.


----------



## Palad][n

John102 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get Hub's number. That way I can annoy him with texts asking him to do his matches. Sounds good!
> 
> Anyways, bad news has come! I will not be here tomorrow and most likely the next day. That means that I have to go ahead and start the next two Rounds before I go, so it's gonna be pretty crazy when I leave. I just ask yoll to continue to do your matches and get them done on time (not the day after the Round is over). Please!
> 
> I'll go ahead and put the next Rounds up. Good luck guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, since I won't be brawling anytime soon I'll make sure these *censored.8.2* do their matches.
> 
> @hub, just think what Mike's parents would be like.
> 
> Dad-Hey honey come look at this phone bill
> Mom-Yes dear what is it?
> Dad-It appears Mike has a friend living in VA, how did that happen?
> Mom-I dunno honey lets just make love and not worry about it.
> Dad-Okay.
Click to expand...

lol. why cant u play? You can play on the computer but not on the wii? thats a weird punishment


----------



## John102

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 23 2009, 01:35:23 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get Hub's number. That way I can annoy him with texts asking him to do his matches. Sounds good!
> 
> Anyways, bad news has come! I will not be here tomorrow and most likely the next day. That means that I have to go ahead and start the next two Rounds before I go, so it's gonna be pretty crazy when I leave. I just ask yoll to continue to do your matches and get them done on time (not the day after the Round is over). Please!
> 
> I'll go ahead and put the next Rounds up. Good luck guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, since I won't be brawling anytime soon I'll make sure these *censored.8.2* do their matches.
> 
> @hub, just think what Mike's parents would be like.
> 
> Dad-Hey honey come look at this phone bill
> Mom-Yes dear what is it?
> Dad-It appears Mike has a friend living in VA, how did that happen?
> Mom-I dunno honey lets just make love and not worry about it.
> Dad-Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. why cant u play? You can play on the computer but not on the wii? thats a weird punishment
Click to expand...

Well they can't really take away the computer because they use it too, but they can take away my wii....


----------



## Palad][n

John102 said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 23 2009, 01:35:23 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get Hub's number. That way I can annoy him with texts asking him to do his matches. Sounds good!
> 
> Anyways, bad news has come! I will not be here tomorrow and most likely the next day. That means that I have to go ahead and start the next two Rounds before I go, so it's gonna be pretty crazy when I leave. I just ask yoll to continue to do your matches and get them done on time (not the day after the Round is over). Please!
> 
> I'll go ahead and put the next Rounds up. Good luck guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, since I won't be brawling anytime soon I'll make sure these *censored.8.2* do their matches.
> 
> @hub, just think what Mike's parents would be like.
> 
> Dad-Hey honey come look at this phone bill
> Mom-Yes dear what is it?
> Dad-It appears Mike has a friend living in VA, how did that happen?
> Mom-I dunno honey lets just make love and not worry about it.
> Dad-Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. why cant u play? You can play on the computer but not on the wii? thats a weird punishment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well they can't really take away the computer because they use it too, but they can take away my wii....
Click to expand...

what did you do? Ace a spanish test?


----------



## Elliot

Read page 64 Trela. I think the answer is there teehee :]


----------



## Trela

Oh. Nvm KLC lol.

bcb, we fight tomorrow!

*leaves quickly before anyone notices it*


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Trela said:
			
		

> Oh. Nvm KLC lol.
> 
> bcb, we fight tomorrow!
> 
> *leaves quickly before anyone notices it*


Are you gonna put it on youtube?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 22 2009, 10:02:22 PM]who does kid icarus use? And how pro is he? o.o


Kid icarus is the bset player ever and uses Ike and Marth LOLOLOLOL
(Just kidding, i suck!)


----------



## bcb

Can't wait for our brawl, Trela. Maybe you'll only beat me 2-1.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Can't wait for our brawl, Trela. Maybe you'll only beat me 2-1.


liez. 
when you brawl me in the losers bracket, I'll use mario against you. 
MARIO VS WARIO

@john: :O I dont want to listen to hub's pervertedness anyhoo.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for our brawl, Trela. Maybe you'll only beat me 2-1.
> 
> 
> 
> liez.
> when you brawl me in the losers bracket, I'll use MK against you.
> MK VS WARIO
> 
> @john: :O I dont want to listen to hub's pervertedness anyhoo.
Click to expand...

You know it to be true.

<small><small><small><small><small>Scared to lose much?</small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for our brawl, Trela. Maybe you'll only beat me 2-1.
> 
> 
> 
> liez.
> when you brawl me in the losers bracket, I'll use MK against you.
> MK VS WARIO
> 
> @john: :O I dont want to listen to hub's pervertedness anyhoo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know it to be true.
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small>Scared to lose much?</small></small></small></small></small>
Click to expand...

nah, I've played bcb's wario before with mario. Not as good as your marth in my opinion. 

hey, Im bored. brawl so I can practice mario?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for our brawl, Trela. Maybe you'll only beat me 2-1.
> 
> 
> 
> liez.
> when you brawl me in the losers bracket, I'll use MK against you.
> MK VS WARIO
> 
> @john: :O I dont want to listen to hub's pervertedness anyhoo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know it to be true.
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small>Scared to lose much?</small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, I've played bcb's wario before with mario. Not as good as your marth in my opinion.
> 
> hey, Im bored. brawl so I can practice mario?
Click to expand...

Yeah sure, at least your good in general.

coughGRUDGEcough


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for our brawl, Trela. Maybe you'll only beat me 2-1.
> 
> 
> 
> liez.
> when you brawl me in the losers bracket, I'll use MK against you.
> MK VS WARIO
> 
> @john: :O I dont want to listen to hub's pervertedness anyhoo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know it to be true.
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small>Scared to lose much?</small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, I've played bcb's wario before with mario. Not as good as your marth in my opinion.
> 
> hey, Im bored. brawl so I can practice mario?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah sure, at least your good in general.
> 
> coughGRUDGEcough
Click to expand...

mmk. going online now. I HOST.
it always seems to lag less when i host.

and I didnt spam as much vs trela because you really just gave me more opportunities with your phantasm recovery. Thought you wouldve seen that I was dsmashing you like 208 times every time you recovered.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You know it to be true.
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small>Scared to lose much?</small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, I've played bcb's wario before with mario. Not as good as your marth in my opinion.
> 
> hey, Im bored. brawl so I can practice mario?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah sure, at least your good in general.
> 
> coughGRUDGEcough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmk. going online now. I HOST.
> it always seems to lag less when i host.
> 
> and I didnt spam as much vs trela because you really just gave me more opportunities with your phantasm recovery. Thought you wouldve seen that I was dsmashing you like 208 times every time you recovered.
Click to expand...

I'm not saying you spammed any, just annoying :\

And for my recovery, my Up-B is junk and you could've just Edgeguarded (Is that what it's called? can't remember.) and for my Phantasm, you could just go to the edge and I die or I take damage from a smash, so ofcourse I'd rather not die...


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small><small><small><small><small>Scared to lose much?</small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> nah, I've played bcb's wario before with mario. Not as good as your marth in my opinion.
> 
> hey, Im bored. brawl so I can practice mario?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah sure, at least your good in general.
> 
> coughGRUDGEcough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmk. going online now. I HOST.
> it always seems to lag less when i host.
> 
> and I didnt spam as much vs trela because you really just gave me more opportunities with your phantasm recovery. Thought you wouldve seen that I was dsmashing you like 208 times every time you recovered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not saying you spammed any, just annoying :\
> 
> And for my recovery, my Up-B is junk and you could've just Edgeguarded (Is that what it's called? can't remember.) and for my Phantasm, you could just go to the edge and I die or I take damage from a smash, so ofcourse I'd rather not die...
Click to expand...

ok... END GRUDGE

well, I guess and yes thats what its called. well, I guess...

You should have phantasmed to the edge, or maybe your hands were too sweaty and you didnt want to risk it.

Im online already. Hurry up.

Oh, and if you thought that was annoying, I killed trela at like 38% the first match. hahaa


----------



## cornymikey

this ALWAYS happens. After a certain amount of plays, it lags.


----------



## Palad][n

aww i just missed kidicarus


----------



## bcb

Cocky much, Mikey?

Presonally I blame the lag in between you and me. I brawled better against Horus anyway.


----------



## Elliot

Me want to brawl someone now.


----------



## Palad][n

some good matches bcb


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small><small><small><small><small>Scared to lose much?</small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure, at least your good in general.
> 
> coughGRUDGEcough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmk. going online now. I HOST.
> it always seems to lag less when i host.
> 
> and I didnt spam as much vs trela because you really just gave me more opportunities with your phantasm recovery. Thought you wouldve seen that I was dsmashing you like 208 times every time you recovered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not saying you spammed any, just annoying :\
> 
> And for my recovery, my Up-B is junk and you could've just Edgeguarded (Is that what it's called? can't remember.) and for my Phantasm, you could just go to the edge and I die or I take damage from a smash, so ofcourse I'd rather not die...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok... END GRUDGE
> 
> well, I guess and yes thats what its called. well, I guess...
> 
> You should have phantasmed to the edge, or maybe your hands were too sweaty and you didnt want to risk it.
> 
> Im online already. Hurry up.
> 
> Oh, and if you thought that was annoying, I killed trela at like 38% the first match. hahaa
Click to expand...

Yeah my hands were sweaty so that was one factor, but I thought you just grab the edge before I phantasmed so I thought it'd be better to go onto the stage

Slight lag sucks :\

Like I just went to the training on Solo and I could do pivot boost grabs while chain grabing, I amazed myself ;o


----------



## Palad][n

I learned the ways of the kirby


----------



## bcb

Trelz, if you're here today... When you wanna do our match?


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small><small><small><small><small>Scared to lose much?</small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> mmk. going online now. I HOST.
> it always seems to lag less when i host.
> 
> and I didnt spam as much vs trela because you really just gave me more opportunities with your phantasm recovery. Thought you wouldve seen that I was dsmashing you like 208 times every time you recovered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not saying you spammed any, just annoying :\
> 
> And for my recovery, my Up-B is junk and you could've just Edgeguarded (Is that what it's called? can't remember.) and for my Phantasm, you could just go to the edge and I die or I take damage from a smash, so ofcourse I'd rather not die...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok... END GRUDGE
> 
> well, I guess and yes thats what its called. well, I guess...
> 
> You should have phantasmed to the edge, or maybe your hands were too sweaty and you didnt want to risk it.
> 
> Im online already. Hurry up.
> 
> Oh, and if you thought that was annoying, I killed trela at like 38% the first match. hahaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah my hands were sweaty so that was one factor, but I thought you just grab the edge before I phantasmed so I thought it'd be better to go onto the stage
> 
> Slight lag sucks :\
> 
> Like I just went to the training on Solo and I could do pivot boost grabs while chain grabing, I amazed myself ;o
Click to expand...

errrr.. ok.

And yes, it does, especially for chain grabbers. 

say hoo? pivot grabs with boosting item things?


@bcb: yes, very.


----------



## Trela

*is back*

Welp, back to matches!

Palad][n Vs. Kid Icarus: Did yoll ever play? Who won? If not, then who out of yoll didn't show up?

Waluigi Vs. Horus: Saturday I guess...

bcb: We shall play today! Whenever your ready. Btw, did Judo ever find his disk? He might have to be disqualified...


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small><small><small><small><small>Scared to lose much?</small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying you spammed any, just annoying :\
> 
> And for my recovery, my Up-B is junk and you could've just Edgeguarded (Is that what it's called? can't remember.) and for my Phantasm, you could just go to the edge and I die or I take damage from a smash, so ofcourse I'd rather not die...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok... END GRUDGE
> 
> well, I guess and yes thats what its called. well, I guess...
> 
> You should have phantasmed to the edge, or maybe your hands were too sweaty and you didnt want to risk it.
> 
> Im online already. Hurry up.
> 
> Oh, and if you thought that was annoying, I killed trela at like 38% the first match. hahaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah my hands were sweaty so that was one factor, but I thought you just grab the edge before I phantasmed so I thought it'd be better to go onto the stage
> 
> Slight lag sucks :\
> 
> Like I just went to the training on Solo and I could do pivot boost grabs while chain grabing, I amazed myself ;o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> errrr.. ok.
> 
> And yes, it does, especially for chain grabbers.
> 
> say hoo? pivot grabs with boosting item things?
> 
> 
> @bcb: yes, very.
Click to expand...

If your grabbing the edge, I can't grab it two, so I die, see how that works? :\

DGrab>Dash>DGrab>Dash>DashAttack+PivotGrab+Down>Dash>DGrab>Dash>DGrab>Dair

Dash=Run

So much fun

@Trela: Time Zones suck


----------



## Horus

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/duBqP4OirhI&NR=1'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/duBqP4OirhI&NR=1' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Oh the pain :{


----------



## bcb

FFFFFFFFF Too good Trela.

I got you to 97% on your last stock. ggs


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> FFFFFFFFF Too good Trela.
> 
> I got you to 97% on your last stock. ggs


You think that bad? I got his Lucario to 167% and died at like 110%

(In my defence his Lucario's effect thing with higher damage; gives higher damage)


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFFFFFFFF Too good Trela.
> 
> I got you to 97% on your last stock. ggs
> 
> 
> 
> You think that bad? I got his Lucario to 167% and died at like 110%
> 
> (In my defence his Lucario's effect thing with higher damage; gives higher damage)
Click to expand...

So what. This was a tourney match.


----------



## bcb

You know what? I just got inspired.

Imma try all I've got to beat Horus/cornymikey/Waluigi. I wanna beat you in at least one match in Grand Finals. :O


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFFFFFFFF Too good Trela.
> 
> I got you to 97% on your last stock. ggs
> 
> 
> 
> You think that bad? I got his Lucario to 167% and died at like 110%
> 
> (In my defence his Lucario's effect thing with higher damage; gives higher damage)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what. This was a tourney match.
Click to expand...

Just saying 

Don't get all defensive; I gloat because I can


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFFFFFFFF Too good Trela.
> 
> I got you to 97% on your last stock. ggs
> 
> 
> 
> You think that bad? I got his Lucario to 167% and died at like 110%
> 
> (In my defence his Lucario's effect thing with higher damage; gives higher damage)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what. This was a tourney match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just saying
> 
> Don't get all defensive; I gloat because I can
Click to expand...

I fsmash'd Trela twice that match anyway. xD


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFFFFFFFF Too good Trela.
> 
> I got you to 97% on your last stock. ggs
> 
> 
> 
> You think that bad? I got his Lucario to 167% and died at like 110%
> 
> (In my defence his Lucario's effect thing with higher damage; gives higher damage)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what. This was a tourney match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just saying
> 
> Don't get all defensive; I gloat because I can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fsmash'd Trela twice that match anyway. xD
Click to expand...

:d

Killing with Falco on WiFi is stupid .-.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> So what. This was a tourney match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just saying
> 
> Don't get all defensive; I gloat because I can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fsmash'd Trela twice that match anyway. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :d
> 
> Killing with Falco on WiFi is stupid .-.
Click to expand...

...I wish I knew the Wario-Lucario matchup better.

I dun want snake to be my best. ;_;


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying
> 
> Don't get all defensive; I gloat because I can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fsmash'd Trela twice that match anyway. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :d
> 
> Killing with Falco on WiFi is stupid .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...I wish I knew the Wario-Lucario matchup better.
> 
> I dun want snake to be my best. ;_;
Click to expand...

Snake's one of your best? 

Let me rephrase that;

Your Snake never stroke me has really good, your Wario on the other hand is great! :O


----------



## Trela

If you REALLY wanna make me pissed, bcb, go Snake every game you play against me lol.

It's Lucario's hardest MU when played right.


----------



## cornymikey

good luck fighting me and horus, bcb.

btw, anyone brawl?


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I fsmash'd Trela twice that match anyway. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :d
> 
> Killing with Falco on WiFi is stupid .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...I wish I knew the Wario-Lucario matchup better.
> 
> I dun want snake to be my best. ;_;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snake's one of your best?
> 
> Let me rephrase that;
> 
> Your Snake never stroke me has really good, your Wario on the other hand is great! :O
Click to expand...

You. Me. My Snake vs. any character of yours besides Snake.


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> If you REALLY wanna make me pissed, bcb, go Snake every game you play against me lol.
> 
> It's Lucario's hardest MU when played right.


kk :veryhappy:


----------



## Trela

*hates bcb forever*

I'm gonna get online in a little bit.


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> *hates bcb forever*
> 
> I'm gonna get online in a little bit.


Imma join you. :O

srsly, I want just a few more matches.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> *hates bcb forever*
> 
> I'm gonna get online in a little bit.


DJRNGNCHGDJFHT

Im brawling! with you. NAO

bcb, plz brawl me with your wario now?


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> :d
> 
> Killing with Falco on WiFi is stupid .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...I wish I knew the Wario-Lucario matchup better.
> 
> I dun want snake to be my best. ;_;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snake's one of your best?
> 
> Let me rephrase that;
> 
> Your Snake never stroke me has really good, your Wario on the other hand is great! :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You. Me. My Snake vs. any character of yours besides Snake.
Click to expand...

K after dinner :O


----------



## bcb

kk mikey get online


----------



## cornymikey

alright. wifi might be shaky, hope it wont be that bad.


----------



## Hub12

My Snaek and Flaco and Marf and P-Jew and Weegee are pro.

;_;


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> My Snaek and Flaco and Marf and P-Jew and Weegee are pro.
> 
> ;_;


no, no, no, and no

Your Yoshi and CF are, your Falco is just a bad imitation of mine >.>


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Snaek and Flaco and Marf and P-Jew and Weegee are pro.
> 
> ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> no, no, no, and no
> 
> Your Yoshi and CF are, your Falco is just a bad imitation of mine >.>
Click to expand...

Well, My Snake and Marth are.

Where the hell did you get Yoshi from?...


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Snaek and Flaco and Marf and P-Jew and Weegee are pro.
> 
> ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> no, no, no, and no
> 
> Your Yoshi and CF are, your Falco is just a bad imitation of mine >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, My Snake and Marth are.
> 
> Where the hell did you get Yoshi from?...
Click to expand...

Your Marth isn't bad idk about Snake

Yeah you have a pro Yoshi


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Snaek and Flaco and Marf and P-Jew and Weegee are pro.
> 
> ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> no, no, no, and no
> 
> Your Yoshi and CF are, your Falco is just a bad imitation of mine >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, My Snake and Marth are.
> 
> Where the hell did you get Yoshi from?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Marth isn't bad idk about Snake
> 
> Yeah you have a pro Yoshi
Click to expand...

I've been practicing Snake. :3

Basically, I know how to use everyone.

:3


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Snaek and Flaco and Marf and P-Jew and Weegee are pro.
> 
> ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> no, no, no, and no
> 
> Your Yoshi and CF are, your Falco is just a bad imitation of mine >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, My Snake and Marth are.
> 
> Where the hell did you get Yoshi from?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Marth isn't bad idk about Snake
> 
> Yeah you have a pro Yoshi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been practicing Snake. :3
> 
> Basically, I know how to use everyone.
> 
> :3
Click to expand...

*Giggles a little*

So you can De-sync with ICs eh? and juggle Naners with Diddy?


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well, My Snake and Marth are.
> 
> Where the hell did you get Yoshi from?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Marth isn't bad idk about Snake
> 
> Yeah you have a pro Yoshi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been practicing Snake. :3
> 
> Basically, I know how to use everyone.
> 
> :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Giggles a little*
> 
> So you can De-sync with ICs eh? and juggle Naners with Diddy?
Click to expand...

I SAID I KNOW HOW TO USE THEM.


I DIDN'T SAY I COULD USE THEM WELL.


By the way, can you show my how to do those things? \3


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Your Marth isn't bad idk about Snake
> 
> Yeah you have a pro Yoshi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been practicing Snake. :3
> 
> Basically, I know how to use everyone.
> 
> :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Giggles a little*
> 
> So you can De-sync with ICs eh? and juggle Naners with Diddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I SAID I KNOW HOW TO USE THEM.
> 
> 
> I DIDN'T SAY I COULD USE THEM WELL.
> 
> 
> By the way, can you show my how to do those things? \3
Click to expand...

Your vocabulary sucks, I only know stuff from characters I actually use >.>


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I've been practicing Snake. :3
> 
> Basically, I know how to use everyone.
> 
> :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Giggles a little*
> 
> So you can De-sync with ICs eh? and juggle Naners with Diddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I SAID I KNOW HOW TO USE THEM.
> 
> 
> I DIDN'T SAY I COULD USE THEM WELL.
> 
> 
> By the way, can you show my how to do those things? \3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your vocabulary sucks, I only know stuff from characters I actually use >.>
Click to expand...

wat


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> *Giggles a little*
> 
> So you can De-sync with ICs eh? and juggle Naners with Diddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I SAID I KNOW HOW TO USE THEM.
> 
> 
> I DIDN'T SAY I COULD USE THEM WELL.
> 
> 
> By the way, can you show my how to do those things? \3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your vocabulary sucks, I only know stuff from characters I actually use >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat
Click to expand...

I don't know everything about every character, I just know all about Falco (Definitely Falco) some about Marth (Not alot to know tbh) and a little about Snake and a few random characters.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I SAID I KNOW HOW TO USE THEM.
> 
> 
> I DIDN'T SAY I COULD USE THEM WELL.
> 
> 
> By the way, can you show my how to do those things? \3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your vocabulary sucks, I only know stuff from characters I actually use >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know everything about every character, I just know all about Falco (Definitely Falco) some about Marth (Not alot to know tbh) and a little about Snake and a few random characters.
Click to expand...

kkbrawlsoon


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Your vocabulary sucks, I only know stuff from characters I actually use >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know everything about every character, I just know all about Falco (Definitely Falco) some about Marth (Not alot to know tbh) and a little about Snake and a few random characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kkbrawlsoon
Click to expand...

Sorry was at dinner, getting on bro


----------



## Horus

Lol, that's camping bcb, exactly like Mikey or Cofeeaddict


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Lol, that's camping bcb, exactly like Mikey or Cofeeaddict


I never brawled cofee.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Lol, that's camping bcb, exactly like Mikey or Cofeeaddict


But the best camper of all was the one called John102..

John the awesome camper, he had some awesome phasing skills
when the other brawles saw him, they said he was so cool and fly~~~

That was suppose to be sung in the tune of rudolpdh the red nosed raindeer....and that was all freestyle btw.

Anywho, doing my daily check in, brackets are turning out to be interesting =0 Have hub and Waluigi brawled yet? I want to know the outcome of that one. I also want to see horus and Mikey in the semi's. And who is this new Judo person?


----------



## cornymikey

that was REALLY REALLY REALLY fun, hub and horus. 
DDDDD


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that's camping bcb, exactly like Mikey or Cofeeaddict
> 
> 
> 
> But the best camper of all was the one called John102..
> 
> John the awesome camper, he had some awesome phasing skills
> when the other brawles saw him, they said he was so cool and fly~~~
> 
> That was suppose to be sung in the tune of rudolpdh the red nosed raindeer....and that was all freestyle btw.
> 
> Anywho, doing my daily check in, brackets are turning out to be interesting =0 Have hub and Waluigi brawled yet? I want to know the outcome of that one. I also want to see horus and Mikey in the semi's. And who is this new Judo person?
Click to expand...

heeey.

hub lost to bcb, bcb and I lost to trela, and I beat horus. 
and judo is bcbs budday


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that's camping bcb, exactly like Mikey or Cofeeaddict
> 
> 
> 
> But the best camper of all was the one called John102..
> 
> John the awesome camper, he had some awesome phasing skills
> when the other brawles saw him, they said he was so cool and fly~~~
> 
> That was suppose to be sung in the tune of rudolpdh the red nosed raindeer....and that was all freestyle btw.
> 
> Anywho, doing my daily check in, brackets are turning out to be interesting =0 Have hub and Waluigi brawled yet? I want to know the outcome of that one. I also want to see horus and Mikey in the semi's. And who is this new Judo person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heeey.
> 
> hub lost to bcb, bcb and I lost to trela, and I beat horus.
> and judo is bcbs budday
Click to expand...

Tankee fer tee update, now I'm off to bed!!!

and I think I might actually get my wii back this weekend....


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that's camping bcb, exactly like Mikey or Cofeeaddict
> 
> 
> 
> But the best camper of all was the one called John102..
> 
> John the awesome camper, he had some awesome phasing skills
> when the other brawles saw him, they said he was so cool and fly~~~
> 
> That was suppose to be sung in the tune of rudolpdh the red nosed raindeer....and that was all freestyle btw.
> 
> Anywho, doing my daily check in, brackets are turning out to be interesting =0 Have hub and Waluigi brawled yet? I want to know the outcome of that one. I also want to see horus and Mikey in the semi's. And who is this new Judo person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heeey.
> 
> hub lost to bcb, bcb and I lost to trela, and I beat horus.
> and judo is bcbs budday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tankee fer tee update, now I'm off to bed!!!
> 
> and I think I might actually get my wii back this weekend....
Click to expand...

cool. and your ds? 
I wantz to pogeymon battle. night


----------



## Trela

Well. This is, not good.

Other than Plad][n, everyone wants to do their matches on Saturday, which is when this Tournament is to end. Again, that's not good!

I'll let this Tournament stop until Saturday. I will be VERY PISSED if yoll do not do your matches Saturday. I'll consider leaving yoll forever! To make sure yoll are gonna do them, I will say this statement to you 5 times:

Get on TBT Saturday and do your matches.
Get on TBT Saturday and do your matches.
Get on TBT Saturday and do your matches.
Get on TBT Saturday and do your matches.
Get on TBT Saturday and do your matches.


----------



## Gnome

Trela said:
			
		

> Well. This is, not good.
> 
> Other than Plad][n, everyone wants to do their matches on Saturday, which is when this Tournament is to end. Again, that's not good!
> 
> I'll let this Tournament stop until Saturday. I will be VERY PISSED if yoll do not do your matches Saturday. I'll consider leaving yoll forever! To make sure yoll are gonna do them, I will say this statement to you 5 times:
> 
> Get on TBT Saturday and do your matches.
> Get on TBT Saturday and do your matches.
> Get on TBT Saturday and do your matches.
> Get on TBT Saturday and do your matches.
> Get on TBT Saturday and do your matches.


You'll leave forever? That's such a threat to us all!


----------



## Trela

*kills Sean in his sleep*


----------



## Deleted User

Nevermind i re-read the first post


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Well. This is, not good.
> 
> Other than Plad][n, everyone wants to do their matches on Saturday, which is when this Tournament is to end. Again, that's not good!
> 
> I'll let this Tournament stop until Saturday. I will be VERY PISSED if yoll do not do your matches Saturday. *I'll consider leaving yoll forever!* To make sure yoll are gonna do them, I will say this statement to you 5 times:
> 
> Get on TBT Saturday and do your matches.
> Get on TBT Saturday and do your matches.
> Get on TBT Saturday and do your matches.
> Get on TBT Saturday and do your matches.
> Get on TBT Saturday and do your matches.


Great timing! :O

I'm getting a Xbox 360 
Just make sure a MLG player comes when you leave :}


----------



## Trela

MLG, huh? Brawl is most likely picking it up in its circuit next year, so wahahaha!

But seriously! Yoll HAVE to do your matches Saturday. Oh, and Horus, get COD4 MW2! We can be best buds!


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> MLG, huh? Brawl is most likely picking it up in its circuit next year, so wahahaha!
> 
> But seriously! Yoll HAVE to do your matches Saturday. Oh, and Horus, get COD4 MW2! We can be best buds!


I'll makem do thur matches trelameister!

*takes out whip*

GET TO WORK YOU PUNY PANSIES!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> MLG, huh? Brawl is most likely picking it up in its circuit next year, so wahahaha!
> 
> But seriously! Yoll HAVE to do your matches Saturday. Oh, and Horus, get COD4 MW2! We can be best buds!


YOU KNOW I WILL

 First person shooters here I come <3

(Not to mention games that are actually rated M)


----------



## Trela

I took a look and the bracket, and I just realized we have our Top 8!

Waluigi
bcb
Horus
Trela
Judo
Palad][n
cornymikey
Hub12

Congrats, guys! Now the question left to ask is who is gonna get 7th/5th/4th/3rd/2nd/1st? Tune in on Saturday to find out!

Horus: Sweet! Tell me when you get it!


----------



## bcb

Top three man. Top three.


----------



## Trela

The Power Rankings are gonna be pretty screwed up this time.

Before this Tournament started, I thought it was gonna be:

1st - Trela
2nd - Kilex
3rd - cornymikey
4th - bcb
5th - Horus
6th - John

Kilex turned out to be a drop-out and QUIT Brawl after losing to Hub lol. John didn't have his Wii this time. bcb is now Top 3. THIS is what it'll most likely be this time:

1st - Trela
2nd - bcb
3rd - Horus
4th - cornymikey
5th. - Hub12
6th - Judo

2nd - 4th is still debatable though!


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> The Power Rankings are gonna be pretty screwed up this time.
> 
> Before this Tournament started, I thought it was gonna be:
> 
> <big>*1st - Trela
> 2nd - Kilex
> 3rd - cornymikey
> 4th - bcb
> 5th - Horus
> 6th - John*</big>
> 
> Kilex turned out to be a drop-out and QUIT Brawl after losing to Hub lol. John didn't have his Wii this time. bcb is now Top 3. THIS is what it'll most likely be this time:
> 
> 1st - Trela
> 2nd - bcb
> 3rd - Horus
> 4th - cornymikey
> 5th. - Hub12
> 6th - Judo
> 
> 2nd - 4th is still debatable though!


Yeah, thanks. :l


AND LOL AT TOP 8.


----------



## Elliot

Congratz people. ;]


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Power Rankings are gonna be pretty screwed up this time.
> 
> Before this Tournament started, I thought it was gonna be:
> 
> <big>*1st - Trela
> 2nd - Kilex
> 3rd - cornymikey
> 4th - bcb
> 5th - Horus
> 6th - John*</big>
> 
> Kilex turned out to be a drop-out and QUIT Brawl after losing to Hub lol. John didn't have his Wii this time. bcb is now Top 3. THIS is what it'll most likely be this time:
> 
> 1st - Trela
> 2nd - bcb
> 3rd - Horus
> 4th - cornymikey
> 5th. - Hub12
> 6th - Judo
> 
> 2nd - 4th is still debatable though!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, thanks. :l
> 
> 
> AND LOL AT TOP 8.
Click to expand...

I personally think I'm going to end up 5th or something like you first predicted, Waluigi + Lag + a Probable Ike spamming Neutral A = -.-'

If not, Hub or Mikey will kill me


----------



## bcb

KILEX QUIT BRAWL?!?!?!?!?!

But..but... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYwZrYL-YuU


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> KILEX QUIT BRAWL?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> But..but... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYwZrYL-YuU


Funny 

I got out of it when they tried it on me, but I saw this before they did it so kudos


----------



## Elliot

I wanna brawl someone ;o.


----------



## Horus

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> I wanna brawl someone ;o.


I'll brawl, I'm bored .-.


----------



## Elliot

Horus said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna brawl someone ;o.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll brawl, I'm bored .-.
Click to expand...

Great, God damn, my internet connection just got lost and i cant fix it .-. sorry. ill try to fix it.


----------



## Horus

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna brawl someone ;o.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll brawl, I'm bored .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, God damn, my internet connection just got lost and i cant fix it .-. sorry. ill try to fix it.
Click to expand...

._.


----------



## Elliot

Horus said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna brawl someone ;o.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll brawl, I'm bored .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, God damn, my internet connection just got lost and i cant fix it .-. sorry. ill try to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ._.
Click to expand...

God damn .-. xD.


----------



## Elliot

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna brawl someone ;o.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll brawl, I'm bored .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, God damn, my internet connection just got lost and i cant fix it .-. sorry. ill try to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God damn .-. xD.
Click to expand...

Sorry for double post. 
Anyways i got my internet back, my friend code is in my spoiler.


----------



## Horus

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Great, God damn, my internet connection just got lost and i cant fix it .-. sorry. ill try to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God damn .-. xD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for double post.
> Anyways i got my internet back, my friend code is in my spoiler.
Click to expand...

k getting on, I pmed you mine so we should be good.


----------



## Elliot

Kay, I'm on , you host ;] good luck


----------



## Palad][n

im not going to be here for the next few days im going to san diego so c ya


----------



## bcb

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 26 2009, 01:20:21 AM]im not going to be here for the next few days im going to san diego so c ya


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
---

I have literally no comment. >_<


----------



## Palad][n

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Paladin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not going to be here for the next few days im going to san diego so see yall
> 
> 
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
> ---
> 
> I have literally no comment. >_<
Click to expand...

Im just staying for 2 nights. Im leaving right now. You said saturday or sunday? I can only do it on sunday, if its early in the morning. Saturday, i can do it around 9PM EST.

Sorry i gave you false information on the PM lol.

Sorry...

Sleeping at San Diego Thursday night, Friday night, Returning on Saturday night.


----------



## John102

Happy Thanksgiving everyone ^.^ got my DS and Wii back for a bit, don't know for how long though =0


----------



## bcb

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 26 2009, 11:24:26 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paladin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not going to be here for the next few days im going to san diego so see yall
> 
> 
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
> ---
> 
> I have literally no comment. >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im just staying for 2 nights. Im leaving right now. You said saturday or sunday? I can only do it on sunday, if its early in the morning. Saturday, i can do it around 9PM EST.
> 
> Sorry i gave you false information on the PM lol.
> 
> Sorry...
> 
> Sleeping at San Diego Thursday night, Friday night, Returning on Saturday night.
Click to expand...

Judo's probably going home at 6. 9 is WAY too long. :/


----------



## Trela

Yeah Palad][n, well, ya lose! We cant wait that long for ya 

John: Me + Horus Vs. you + bcb today? I wanna do teams for Thanksgiving!

Also, my ZZS was getting WRECKED last night. F!


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah Palad][n, well, ya lose! We cant wait that long for ya
> 
> John: Me + Horus Vs. you + bcb today? I wanna do teams for Thanksgiving!
> 
> Also, my ZZS was getting WRECKED last night. F!


No one wuvs me.

TT_TT

And did you try out that new online game I mentioned yet? :3


----------



## Trela

Hub, I did.

And, well, compared to Pirates, I would say this:

"I'm playing Pirates for the next 10000 years!"

Tbh, Hub, I didnt like that game. Sometime today, I'm gonna try out Pokemon a little and then Melee. After these two, I shall make my decision!


----------



## Elliot

I got lag like hell last game when i was with 4 people.
Who the hell was quitting so much?


----------



## bcb

Sorry Trelz, I'm going to my grandparents today.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub, I did.
> 
> And, well, compared to Pirates, I would say this:
> 
> "I'm playing Pirates for the next 10000 years!"
> 
> Tbh, Hub, I didnt like that game. Sometime today, I'm gonna try out Pokemon a little and then Melee. After these two, I shall make my decision!


Pokemon ftw  B)


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah Palad][n, well, ya lose! We cant wait that long for ya
> 
> John: Me + Horus Vs. you + bcb today? I wanna do teams for Thanksgiving!
> 
> Also, my ZZS was getting WRECKED last night. F!


I feel important ;D

and lol, I took two stocks off your ZSS at 100% on my last stock :3


----------



## Trela

I just had a ******** Thanksgiving dinner!

Silver: I might start playing it competitively, but it seems a little boring. All I know is that the "High Tier" Pokemon are like on EVERY team or something, and Lucario's bad!

Horus: That was so stupid! I couldn't EVER touch you for some reason! I'll make sure that doesn't happen again!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> I just had a ******** Thanksgiving dinner!
> 
> Silver: I might start playing it competitively, but it seems a little boring. All I know is that the "High Tier" Pokemon are like on EVERY team or something, and Lucario's bad!
> 
> Horus: That was so stupid! I couldn't EVER touch you for some reason! I'll make sure that doesn't happen again!


XD

Twas fun until we let Hub in ._.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> I just had a ******** Thanksgiving dinner!
> 
> Silver: I might start playing it competitively, but it seems a little boring. All I know is that the "High Tier" Pokemon are like on EVERY team or something, and Lucario's bad!
> 
> Horus: That was so stupid! I couldn't EVER touch you for some reason! I'll make sure that doesn't happen again!


What the *censored.3.0* are you on?!?!?!? Lucario is anything but bad in OU!


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a ******** Thanksgiving dinner!
> 
> Silver: I might start playing it competitively, but it seems a little boring. All I know is that the "High Tier" Pokemon are like on EVERY team or something, and Lucario's bad!
> 
> Horus: That was so stupid! I couldn't EVER touch you for some reason! I'll make sure that doesn't happen again!
> 
> 
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* are you on?!?!?!? Lucario is anything but bad in OU!
Click to expand...

Yeah ^

Lucario's fun, like having a Focus Sash and using Swords Dance first turn then sweeping (While he's your lead)


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a ******** Thanksgiving dinner!
> 
> Silver: I might start playing it competitively, but it seems a little boring. All I know is that the "High Tier" Pokemon are like on EVERY team or something, and Lucario's bad!
> 
> Horus: That was so stupid! I couldn't EVER touch you for some reason! I'll make sure that doesn't happen again!
> 
> 
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* are you on?!?!?!? Lucario is anything but bad in OU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ^
> 
> Lucario's fun, like having a Focus Sash and using Swords Dance first turn then sweeping (While he's your lead)
Click to expand...

http://www.smogon.com/dp/pokemon/lucario

Lucario is one of the best pokemon in OU - no doubt about it.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a ******** Thanksgiving dinner!
> 
> Silver: I might start playing it competitively, but it seems a little boring. All I know is that the "High Tier" Pokemon are like on EVERY team or something, and Lucario's bad!
> 
> Horus: That was so stupid! I couldn't EVER touch you for some reason! I'll make sure that doesn't happen again!
> 
> 
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* are you on?!?!?!? Lucario is anything but bad in OU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ^
> 
> Lucario's fun, like having a Focus Sash and using Swords Dance first turn then sweeping (While he's your lead)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.smogon.com/dp/pokemon/lucario
> 
> Lucario is one of the best pokemon in OU - no doubt about it.
Click to expand...

The problem is how easy he is to kill (weak to Fire, Fighting, and probably more) but if yoou can get him out he's a great revenge killer


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a ******** Thanksgiving dinner!
> 
> Silver: I might start playing it competitively, but it seems a little boring. All I know is that the "High Tier" Pokemon are like on EVERY team or something, and Lucario's bad!
> 
> Horus: That was so stupid! I couldn't EVER touch you for some reason! I'll make sure that doesn't happen again!
> 
> 
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* are you on?!?!?!? Lucario is anything but bad in OU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ^
> 
> Lucario's fun, like having a Focus Sash and using Swords Dance first turn then sweeping (While he's your lead)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.smogon.com/dp/pokemon/lucario
> 
> Lucario is one of the best pokemon in OU - no doubt about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is how easy he is to kill (weak to Fire, Fighting, and probably more) but if yoou can get him out he's a great revenge killer
Click to expand...

It also packs a tonne of usefull resistances (normal, ghost, dark, bug, rock, ice, grass and some more).


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> I just had a ******** Thanksgiving dinner!
> 
> Silver: I might start playing it competitively, but it seems a little boring. All I know is that the "High Tier" Pokemon are like on EVERY team or something, and Lucario's bad!
> 
> Horus: That was so stupid! I couldn't EVER touch you for some reason! I'll make sure that doesn't happen again!


You didn't text me back. O:<


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a ******** Thanksgiving dinner!
> 
> Silver: I might start playing it competitively, but it seems a little boring. All I know is that the "High Tier" Pokemon are like on EVERY team or something, and Lucario's bad!
> 
> Horus: That was so stupid! I couldn't EVER touch you for some reason! I'll make sure that doesn't happen again!
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't text me back. O:<
Click to expand...

You're not mature enough.


----------



## John102

Just finished Tanksgiving dinner, got some cleaning up to do, then I gotta eat some pie, then I'll be ready.


----------



## Trela

I'll get on Brawl in like an hour.

Silver: Really? Lol EVERYONE at my Tournaments (even the Pokemon players) say that Lucario isn't that good. Hmm...


----------



## John102

Sounds good, everyone just left from our thanksgiving dinner, I need to finish up some Spanish homework then I should be able to play.


----------



## Gnome

I have brawl for a day.

Anyone wanna play?

I'ma suck 'cuz I'm using a classic controller.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> I'll get on Brawl in like an hour.
> 
> Silver: Really? Lol EVERYONE at my Tournaments (even the Pokemon players) say that Lucario isn't that good. Hmm...




Me and Trela <3

Feel free to pm me some tactics we could do like you did with Kilex


----------



## Trela

bcb! Me and Horus were just practicing team combos, and are almost ready to play John and you (if you can)!

When John gets on, you wanna team up with him?


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> bcb! Me and Horus were just practicing team combos, and are almost ready to play John and you (if you can)!
> 
> When John gets on, you wanna team up with him?


Uhh... Sure. I'll get on. xD


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb! Me and Horus were just practicing team combos, and are almost ready to play John and you (if you can)!
> 
> When John gets on, you wanna team up with him?
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh... Sure. I'll get on. xD
Click to expand...

I don't see John on lol


----------



## bcb

FFFF

My dad's cutting wifi off in 15 mins.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> FFFF
> 
> My dad's cutting wifi off in 15 mins.


._.

Why? :S


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFFF
> 
> My dad's cutting wifi off in 15 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> ._.
> 
> Why? :S
Click to expand...

Cause if I didn't get a 92 on my report card I'd lose wifi after like 9:30-10:00. Today he's cutting it off at 9:45.


----------



## Trela

F!

Well now what?


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> F!
> 
> Well now what?


Idk :\

Maybe we can get two other ppl from AiB or on my roster or something


----------



## Trela

I guess that could work.


----------



## bcb

Quick brawl? Before my wifi's gone? :X


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> I guess that could work.


Want me to go ask people on my roster? :S


----------



## Trela

Sure, Horus.

I'll make room right now!


----------



## bcb

FML


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Sure, Horus.
> 
> I'll make room right now!


Nvm, no one's online :\

I guess that leaves AiB lol

@bcb: Lol


----------



## bcb

QUICK BRAWL!?!?!

I got like 5 mins. :X


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> QUICK BRAWL!?!?!
> 
> I got like 5 mins. :X


._.


----------



## bcb

I'll take that as a yes. Getting on. When I'm off you know why.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'll take that as a yes. Getting on. When I'm off you know why.


Ok, I guess I'm fighting you

See if anyone's on Freeplay (the online chat thing) Trela


----------



## cornymikey

looked at predicted rankings, trela.
I'm scared playing against horus for the second time and bcb too. Seems like I'll have to use MK against bcb because mario is not good enough to be my main yet.

I wants to pogeyman battle someone. PLZ.


oh, and had thanksgiving stuff. MMM for turkey.


----------



## Trela

Lol Horus fun games, especially the Link Vs Falco one!


----------



## Horus

That was fun 

@bcb: Usmash ftw 

@Trela: You've definitely trained, I guess for LasT 4, and lol yeah that was fun and nerve racking, yay for Bair :3

Damn, I have no idea how to get better than I already am, except for practicing Boost Pivot Grabbing, Fantasm Cancel, and the instant Fantasm and learn to camp better instead of being a close combat Falco like Sethlon


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> That was fun
> 
> @bcb: Usmash ftw
> 
> @Trela: You've definitely trained, I guess for LasT 4, and lol yeah that was fun and nerve racking, yay for Bair :3
> 
> *Damn, I have no idea how to get better than I already am, except for practicing Boost Pivot Grabbing, Fantasm Cancel, and the instant Fantasm and learn to camp better instead of being a close combat Falco like Sethlon*


brawl terms confuse me. Where do you find this stuff? :O
Everything I learn is from battling other ppl and here on tbt.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was fun
> 
> @bcb: Usmash ftw
> 
> @Trela: You've definitely trained, I guess for LasT 4, and lol yeah that was fun and nerve racking, yay for Bair :3
> 
> *Damn, I have no idea how to get better than I already am, except for practicing Boost Pivot Grabbing, Fantasm Cancel, and the instant Fantasm and learn to camp better instead of being a close combat Falco like Sethlon*
> 
> 
> 
> brawl terms confuse me. Where do you find this stuff? :O
> Everything I learn is from battling other ppl and here on tbt.
Click to expand...

http://www.smashboards.com/

I just changed your life.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> I'll get on Brawl in like an hour.
> 
> Silver: Really? Lol EVERYONE at my Tournaments (even the Pokemon players) say that Lucario isn't that good. Hmm...


They don't know *censored.2.0*  <_< 

You can't wall Sword Dance Lucario. It can 2HKO everything in OU and most things in Ubers after a SD. Specs Lucario is no joke either, since it can 3HKO Blissey.

If you're facing a Lucario with an SD up and don't have a scarfed pokemon, a fast ghost or steel type you are screwed.


----------



## Trela

Hmm. Well. We have a problem.

Today around 4pm I'm leaving with Xyro to Louisiana and will not be back until Sunday night. That's NOT a good thing for ReturNable. Tomorrow, this Tournament is to finish, and now, I do not think it is possible. I still trust in you all and think that you can still finish this Tournament up even when I'm not here, but just in case, *I am extending the Tournament to Wednesday, December 2nd.* I want you to still do your matches that you planned today, and if you dont when I get back, your disqualified. PERIOD.

Make sure your on tomorrow! Hopefully when I'm gone, bcb/John/somebody can watch over it for me. Good luck guys! Btw, there might be a livestream up tomorrow for LasT 4, so I'll text Hub to tell yoll if there is or not. I'll also give updates on what's going on during the Tournament. Later guys! Do your matches!


----------



## bcb

It shouldn't be a problem if you guys do your matches tomorrow.

Grand Finals will just be Monday or Sunday then. No real big deal.

Tomorrow
Judo v cornymikey - Noon EST?
Waluigi v Horus - ???
Waluigi/Horus v Hub - ???
Loser's Semis - ???
Loser's Finals - ???

We need to get some times sorted out.


----------



## Silverstorms

bcb is taking over the hosting of this tourney?

Just watch it die.....


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> bcb is taking over the hosting of this tourney?
> 
> Just watch it die.....


...troll detector is going off.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb is taking over the hosting of this tourney?
> 
> Just watch it die.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...troll detector is going off.
Click to expand...

I'm just warning Trela....


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb is taking over the hosting of this tourney?
> 
> Just watch it die.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...troll detector is going off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just warning Trela....
Click to expand...

I wasn't even in charge.

I was just being helpful.


----------



## Horus

@Silver: gtfo, your not even in the tournament and you're not helping

@bcb: Bug people until they do fight otherwise it will die


----------



## Gnome

Trela said:
			
		

> Hmm. Well. We have a problem.
> 
> Today around 4pm I'm leaving with Xyro to Louisiana and will not be back until Sunday night. That's NOT a good thing for ReturNable. Tomorrow, this Tournament is to finish, and now, I do not think it is possible. I still trust in you all and think that you can still finish this Tournament up even when I'm not here, but just in case, *I am extending the Tournament to Wednesday, December 2nd.* I want you to still do your matches that you planned today, and if you dont when I get back, your disqualified. PERIOD.
> 
> Make sure your on tomorrow! Hopefully when I'm gone, bcb/John/somebody can watch over it for me. Good luck guys! Btw, there might be a livestream up tomorrow for LasT 4, so I'll text Hub to tell yoll if there is or not. I'll also give updates on what's going on during the Tournament. Later guys! Do your matches!


Louisiana? Where?

If you got Baton Rouge, that's my home town.

:B


----------



## John102

HEY GUYZ IM REEDY TEW BAWL NOA!


----------



## bcb

Doin' the freakin AP homework today. >_>


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> HEY GUYZ IM REEDY TEW BAWL NOA!


A day too late, Trela is already gone.


----------



## Fontana

Horus get on k.


----------



## bcb

HORUS GET ON K.


----------



## Fontana

HORUS IS ON <3


----------



## bcb

HYPE


----------



## Fontana

HE HASN"T BEEN ACTIVE FOR 11 MINUTES


----------



## bcb

Waluigi said:
			
		

> HE HASN"T BEEN ACTIVE FOR 11 MINUTES


F.

I thought you ment he was online. did you PM him?


----------



## Fontana

No.. but I will!

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU HE"S OFFLINE LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcb

PM him anyway and stay AFK?


----------



## Fontana

I just PM'ed him. I have an open room ready.


----------



## bcb

...guess it's time to wait.


----------



## Fontana

Yeah and I have to get ready and go somewhere soon. How convenient! 

I give up, he's not coming on so I'll just have to do it tomorrow.


----------



## bcb

;(

Organize a time.


----------



## Horus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> No.. but I will!
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU HE"S OFFLINE LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.. but I will!
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU HE"S OFFLINE LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

pokemon battle? I NEED SOMEONE TO.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.. but I will!
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU HE"S OFFLINE LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pokemon battle? I NEED SOMEONE TO.
Click to expand...

I don't battle 

I just watch people battle on Youtube


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.. but I will!
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU HE"S OFFLINE LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pokemon battle? I NEED SOMEONE TO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't battle
> 
> I just watch people battle on Youtube
Click to expand...

I hate your guts. 
I havent even battled one person yet and I want to. What chat do you go to to find someone to battle?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.. but I will!
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU HE"S OFFLINE LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pokemon battle? I NEED SOMEONE TO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't battle
> 
> I just watch people battle on Youtube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate your guts.
> I havent even battled one person yet and I want to. What chat do you go to to find someone to battle?
Click to expand...

http://www.marriland.com/phpbb/
http://www.serebiiforums.com/
http://www.smogon.com/forums/


----------



## Fontana

Horus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.. but I will!
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU HE"S OFFLINE LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Hoe ;[


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> pokemon battle? I NEED SOMEONE TO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't battle
> 
> I just watch people battle on Youtube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate your guts.
> I havent even battled one person yet and I want to. What chat do you go to to find someone to battle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.marriland.com/phpbb/
> http://www.serebiiforums.com/
> http://www.smogon.com/forums/
Click to expand...

Marriland is noob central, so go there.


----------



## bcb

GET ONLINE MIKEY! ):<


----------



## bcb

Mikey beat Judo.

HORUS v WALUIGI NOW

Edit:

Matches to be done:

Horus v. Waluigi
Hub v. Horus/Waluigi
Loser's Semis
Loser's Finals :O!!!!!


----------



## Silverstorms

I wanna brawl someone : D


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I wanna brawl someone : D


mikey and me and pokemanzing


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I wanna brawl someone : D


awww, i would but im pokemon battling bcb.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna brawl someone : D
> 
> 
> 
> awww, i would but im pokemon battling bcb.
Click to expand...

I would own you both   

I know my pogeymanz.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna brawl someone : D
> 
> 
> 
> awww, i would but im pokemon battling bcb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would own you both
> 
> I know my pogeymanz.
Click to expand...

lets go, mof0. after I play zelda with bcb.


----------



## Fontana

Horus get on k


----------



## Fontana

I lost to Horus 2-1

First match was me, Ike vs. Horus, Falco. 

He two stocked me.

Second was MK vs MK.

I two stocked him.

Third match was me, MK vs. Horus Falco.

I'm still shaking from this match. We were both on one life and he was owning me and somehow I put 80% on him and then he ran did an U-smash and KO'd me.

GG's.


----------



## bcb

:/ Poor Waluigi.

HORUS V HUB


----------



## Fontana

Anyone wanna do some friendlies?


----------



## Horus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> I lost to Horus 2-1
> 
> First match was me, Ike vs. Horus, Falco.
> 
> He two stocked me.
> 
> Second was MK vs MK.
> 
> I two stocked him.
> 
> Third match was me, MK vs. Horus Falco.
> 
> I'm still shaking from this match. We were both on one life and he was owning me and somehow I put 80% on him and then he ran did an U-smash and KO'd me.
> 
> GG's.


Good Game? psh..

MK spam doesn't make a good game, and has a future notice; if I fight one more *censored.3.0*ing MK they're going to get flamed, spammed, and *censored.3.0*ed all in one day


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost to Horus 2-1
> 
> First match was me, Ike vs. Horus, Falco.
> 
> He two stocked me.
> 
> Second was MK vs MK.
> 
> I two stocked him.
> 
> Third match was me, MK vs. Horus Falco.
> 
> I'm still shaking from this match. We were both on one life and he was owning me and somehow I put 80% on him and then he ran did an U-smash and KO'd me.
> 
> GG's.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Game? psh..
> 
> MK spam doesn't make a good game, and has a future notice; if I fight one more *censored.3.0*ing MK they're going to get flamed, spammed, and *censored.3.0*ed all in one day
Click to expand...

Then lose to Hub.


----------



## Fontana

Horus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost to Horus 2-1
> 
> First match was me, Ike vs. Horus, Falco.
> 
> He two stocked me.
> 
> Second was MK vs MK.
> 
> I two stocked him.
> 
> Third match was me, MK vs. Horus Falco.
> 
> I'm still shaking from this match. We were both on one life and he was owning me and somehow I put 80% on him and then he ran did an U-smash and KO'd me.
> 
> GG's.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Game? psh..
> 
> MK spam doesn't make a good game, and has a future notice; if I fight one more *censored.3.0*ing MK they're going to get flamed, spammed, and *censored.3.0*ed all in one day
Click to expand...

nm.


----------



## Horus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost to Horus 2-1
> 
> First match was me, Ike vs. Horus, Falco.
> 
> He two stocked me.
> 
> Second was MK vs MK.
> 
> I two stocked him.
> 
> Third match was me, MK vs. Horus Falco.
> 
> I'm still shaking from this match. We were both on one life and he was owning me and somehow I put 80% on him and then he ran did an U-smash and KO'd me.
> 
> GG's.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Game? psh..
> 
> MK spam doesn't make a good game, and has a future notice; if I fight one more *censored.3.0*ing MK they're going to get flamed, spammed, and *censored.3.0*ed all in one day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Mk was spamming way more than mine.
Click to expand...

True, I was giving you mercy the second match hence why I used MK and suicided like 2 or 3 times? I know my MK sucks horribly and I try to keep it that way, MK is plain bs. I only spammed because when I saw your MK you pissed me off, how are these Tournaments suppose to determine skill when every *censored.7.6* here uses MK and Dsmashes


----------



## Fontana

Horus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost to Horus 2-1
> 
> First match was me, Ike vs. Horus, Falco.
> 
> He two stocked me.
> 
> Second was MK vs MK.
> 
> I two stocked him.
> 
> Third match was me, MK vs. Horus Falco.
> 
> I'm still shaking from this match. We were both on one life and he was owning me and somehow I put 80% on him and then he ran did an U-smash and KO'd me.
> 
> GG's.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Game? psh..
> 
> MK spam doesn't make a good game, and has a future notice; if I fight one more *censored.3.0*ing MK they're going to get flamed, spammed, and *censored.3.0*ed all in one day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Mk was spamming way more than mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, I was giving you mercy the second match hence why I used MK and suicided like 2 or 3 times? I know my MK sucks horribly and I try to keep it that way, MK is plain bs. I only spammed because when I saw your MK you pissed me off, how are these Tournaments suppose to determine skill when every *censored.7.6* here uses MK and Dsmashes
Click to expand...

Why did you go MK then?


----------



## Horus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost to Horus 2-1
> 
> First match was me, Ike vs. Horus, Falco.
> 
> He two stocked me.
> 
> Second was MK vs MK.
> 
> I two stocked him.
> 
> Third match was me, MK vs. Horus Falco.
> 
> I'm still shaking from this match. We were both on one life and he was owning me and somehow I put 80% on him and then he ran did an U-smash and KO'd me.
> 
> GG's.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Game? psh..
> 
> MK spam doesn't make a good game, and has a future notice; if I fight one more *censored.3.0*ing MK they're going to get flamed, spammed, and *censored.3.0*ed all in one day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Mk was spamming way more than mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *True, I was giving you mercy the second match hence why I used MK and suicided like 2 or 3 times? I know my MK sucks horribly and I try to keep it that way*, MK is plain bs. I only spammed because when I saw your MK you pissed me off, how are these Tournaments suppose to determine skill when every *censored.7.6* here uses MK and Dsmashes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you go MK then?
Click to expand...

Reread that, and only because I two stocked your Ike


----------



## Fontana

Horus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Your Mk was spamming way more than mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *True, I was giving you mercy the second match hence why I used MK and suicided like 2 or 3 times? I know my MK sucks horribly and I try to keep it that way*, MK is plain bs. I only spammed because when I saw your MK you pissed me off, how are these Tournaments suppose to determine skill when every *censored.7.6* here uses MK and Dsmashes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you go MK then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reread that, and only because I two stocked your Ike
Click to expand...

Lol fair enough. Ike and laser don't mix.


----------



## Horus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> *True, I was giving you mercy the second match hence why I used MK and suicided like 2 or 3 times? I know my MK sucks horribly and I try to keep it that way*, MK is plain bs. I only spammed because when I saw your MK you pissed me off, how are these Tournaments suppose to determine skill when every *censored.7.6* here uses MK and Dsmashes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you go MK then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reread that, and only because I two stocked your Ike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol fair enough. Ike and laser don't mix.
Click to expand...

I was somewhat camping just because of the lag and I didn't want you to Neutral A the *censored.2.0* out of me.


----------



## Fontana

Horus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*True, I was giving you mercy the second match hence why I used MK and suicided like 2 or 3 times? I know my MK sucks horribly and I try to keep it that way*, MK is plain bs. I only spammed because when I saw your MK you pissed me off, how are these Tournaments suppose to determine skill when every *censored.7.6* here uses MK and Dsmashes
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you go MK then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reread that, and only because I two stocked your Ike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol fair enough. Ike and laser don't mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was somewhat camping just because of the lag and I didn't want you to Neutral A the *censored.2.0* out of me.
Click to expand...

I didn't want you lasering the *censored.2.0* out of me either but I just couldn't approach you properly..


----------



## Horus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*True, I was giving you mercy the second match hence why I used MK and suicided like 2 or 3 times? I know my MK sucks horribly and I try to keep it that way*
> 
> 
> 
> Reread that, and only because I two stocked your Ike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol fair enough. Ike and laser don't mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was somewhat camping just because of the lag and I didn't want you to Neutral A the *censored.2.0* out of me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't want you lasering the *censored.2.0* out of me either but I just couldn't approach you properly..
Click to expand...

I know, I remembered that you said you were using Ike the rest of the tournament so I thought Falco would be best.


----------



## Fontana

Horus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*True, I was giving you mercy the second match hence why I used MK and suicided like 2 or 3 times? I know my MK sucks horribly and I try to keep it that way*
> 
> 
> 
> Lol fair enough. Ike and laser don't mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was somewhat camping just because of the lag and I didn't want you to Neutral A the *censored.2.0* out of me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't want you lasering the *censored.2.0* out of me either but I just couldn't approach you properly..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I remembered that you said you were using Ike the rest of the tournament so I thought Falco would be best.
Click to expand...

Now I know not to post that anymore. : D


----------



## Horus

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*True, I was giving you mercy the second match hence why I used MK and suicided like 2 or 3 times? I know my MK sucks horribly and I try to keep it that way*
> 
> 
> 
> I was somewhat camping just because of the lag and I didn't want you to Neutral A the *censored.2.0* out of me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't want you lasering the *censored.2.0* out of me either but I just couldn't approach you properly..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I remembered that you said you were using Ike the rest of the tournament so I thought Falco would be best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I know not to post that anymore. : D
Click to expand...

It's not like anyone follows what they said, Mikey should've used Mario the third game, but did he? No. Did you use Ike the second and third game? No


----------



## cornymikey

oh well horus. Its MK. What do you expect? Meta Knight IS dairs, dsmashes, and shuttle loops. 
Hey, and I said I'd use mario if you used snake.

anyhoo, pokemon battle, horus or someone?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> oh well horus. Its MK. What do you expect? Meta Knight IS dairs, dsmashes, and shuttle loops.
> Hey, and I said I'd use mario if you used snake.
> 
> anyhoo, pokemon battle, horus or someone?


Most people don't even bother, they just spam smashes

Bull, you'd probably use MK the 2nd stock if you lost


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well horus. Its MK. What do you expect? Meta Knight IS dairs, dsmashes, and shuttle loops.
> Hey, and I said I'd use mario if you used snake.
> 
> anyhoo, pokemon battle, horus or someone?
> 
> 
> 
> Most people don't even bother, they just spam smashes
> 
> Bull, you'd probably use MK the 2nd stock if you lost
Click to expand...

...k

well, yes I would if you 2 stocked me without gimping. I said that in the PM. And even if I did, youd have the advantage.

ANYHOO, pokemon battle now! Theres voicechat and all that. It was fun when I battled bcb and judo.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well horus. Its MK. What do you expect? Meta Knight IS dairs, dsmashes, and shuttle loops.
> Hey, and I said I'd use mario if you used snake.
> 
> anyhoo, pokemon battle, horus or someone?
> 
> 
> 
> Most people don't even bother, they just spam smashes
> 
> Bull, you'd probably use MK the 2nd stock if you lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...k
> 
> well, yes I would if you 2 stocked me without gimping. I said that in the PM. And even if I did, youd have the advantage.
> 
> ANYHOO, pokemon battle now! Theres voicechat and all that. It was fun when I battled bcb and judo.
Click to expand...

You would like the whole "I'll use Mario the nest two games if you lose first stock k"

What did you end up doing? You ended up being a coward


----------



## bcb

Horus did you face Hub? :I


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus did you face Hub? :I


Not yet


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well horus. Its MK. What do you expect? Meta Knight IS dairs, dsmashes, and shuttle loops.
> Hey, and I said I'd use mario if you used snake.
> 
> anyhoo, pokemon battle, horus or someone?
> 
> 
> 
> Most people don't even bother, they just spam smashes
> 
> Bull, you'd probably use MK the 2nd stock if you lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...k
> 
> well, yes I would if you 2 stocked me without gimping. I said that in the PM. And even if I did, youd have the advantage.
> 
> ANYHOO, pokemon battle now! Theres voicechat and all that. It was fun when I battled bcb and judo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would like the whole "I'll use Mario the nest two games if you lose first stock k"
> 
> What did you end up doing? You ended up being a coward
Click to expand...

originally, it was supposed to be a side character brawl, meaning we probably wouldnt have two stocked each other. And the reason we would use side characters it to make it fair and more fun. 
Thats the way it was intended so there would be no spammy junk. I wouldnt have been a coward unless you beat me by a lot and it wouldve stopped being close and fun.
And you were the one who didnt want to do that, so you decided to brawl my MK.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus did you face Hub? :I
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet
Click to expand...

look for Hub? We gotta get these matches done today. :I


----------



## cornymikey

HEY BCB, HORUS FFA?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well horus. Its MK. What do you expect? Meta Knight IS dairs, dsmashes, and shuttle loops.
> Hey, and I said I'd use mario if you used snake.
> 
> anyhoo, pokemon battle, horus or someone?
> 
> 
> 
> Most people don't even bother, they just spam smashes
> 
> Bull, you'd probably use MK the 2nd stock if you lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...k
> 
> well, yes I would if you 2 stocked me without gimping. I said that in the PM. And even if I did, youd have the advantage.
> 
> ANYHOO, pokemon battle now! Theres voicechat and all that. It was fun when I battled bcb and judo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would like the whole "I'll use Mario the nest two games if you lose first stock k"
> 
> What did you end up doing? You ended up being a coward
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> originally, it was supposed to be a side character brawl, meaning we probably wouldnt have two stocked each other. And the reason we would use side characters it to make it fair and more fun.
> Thats the way it was intended so there would be no spammy junk. I wouldnt have been a coward unless you beat me by a lot and it wouldve stopped being close and fun.
> And you were the one who didnt want to do that, so you decided to brawl my MK.
Click to expand...

I would've been fine with that except for the fact you wanted to specifically fight my Snake, and you did say you'd use Mario the next twi games and I can't trust you now.

I'll do a FFA

@bcb: We can just tell Trela we couldn't find Hub because he doesn't have connection, and he doesn't get back till Wednesday


----------



## Elliot

You guys are like the only people that post here now. xD Since most people lost.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...k
> 
> well, yes I would if you 2 stocked me without gimping. I said that in the PM. And even if I did, youd have the advantage.
> 
> ANYHOO, pokemon battle now! Theres voicechat and all that. It was fun when I battled bcb and judo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would like the whole "I'll use Mario the nest two games if you lose first stock k"
> 
> What did you end up doing? You ended up being a coward
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> originally, it was supposed to be a side character brawl, meaning we probably wouldnt have two stocked each other. And the reason we would use side characters it to make it fair and more fun.
> Thats the way it was intended so there would be no spammy junk. I wouldnt have been a coward unless you beat me by a lot and it wouldve stopped being close and fun.
> And you were the one who didnt want to do that, so you decided to brawl my MK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would've been fine with that except for the fact you wanted to specifically fight my Snake, and you did say you'd use Mario the next twi games and I can't trust you now.
> 
> I'll do a FFA
> 
> @bcb: We can just tell Trela we couldn't find Hub because he doesn't have connection, and he doesn't get back till Wednesday
Click to expand...

well, any side character wouldve been fine, but you mentioned snake. And I didnt say I'd use mario for next two matches. I just used mario against your falco because you used marth the first match and I wasnt expecting that, so I tried to give you a better chance


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You would like the whole "I'll use Mario the nest two games if you lose first stock k"
> 
> What did you end up doing? You ended up being a coward
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> originally, it was supposed to be a side character brawl, meaning we probably wouldnt have two stocked each other. And the reason we would use side characters it to make it fair and more fun.
> Thats the way it was intended so there would be no spammy junk. I wouldnt have been a coward unless you beat me by a lot and it wouldve stopped being close and fun.
> And you were the one who didnt want to do that, so you decided to brawl my MK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would've been fine with that except for the fact you wanted to specifically fight my Snake, and you did say you'd use Mario the next twi games and I can't trust you now.
> 
> I'll do a FFA
> 
> @bcb: We can just tell Trela we couldn't find Hub because he doesn't have connection, and he doesn't get back till Wednesday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, any side character wouldve been fine, but you mentioned snake. And I didnt say I'd use mario for next two matches. I just used mario against your falco because you used marth the first match and I wasnt expecting that, so I tried to give you a better chance
Click to expand...

 <_< 

Where the hell did bcb go


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> originally, it was supposed to be a side character brawl, meaning we probably wouldnt have two stocked each other. And the reason we would use side characters it to make it fair and more fun.
> Thats the way it was intended so there would be no spammy junk. I wouldnt have been a coward unless you beat me by a lot and it wouldve stopped being close and fun.
> And you were the one who didnt want to do that, so you decided to brawl my MK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would've been fine with that except for the fact you wanted to specifically fight my Snake, and you did say you'd use Mario the next twi games and I can't trust you now.
> 
> I'll do a FFA
> 
> @bcb: We can just tell Trela we couldn't find Hub because he doesn't have connection, and he doesn't get back till Wednesday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, any side character wouldve been fine, but you mentioned snake. And I didnt say I'd use mario for next two matches. I just used mario against your falco because you used marth the first match and I wasnt expecting that, so I tried to give you a better chance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <_<
> 
> Where the hell did bcb go
Click to expand...

he'll appear if we pogeymon battle.

@elliot: yeah. 

ANYONE POKEMON BATTLE?


----------



## cornymikey

OH DONT YOU IGNORE ME NOW. *mutters*


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> OH DONT YOU IGNORE ME NOW. *mutters*


No one wants a *censored.3.0*ing Pokemon battle.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH DONT YOU IGNORE ME NOW. *mutters*
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants a *censored.3.0*ing Pokemon battle.
Click to expand...

dammit, why not? :O


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH DONT YOU IGNORE ME NOW. *mutters*
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants a *censored.3.0*ing Pokemon battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dammit, why not? :O
Click to expand...

Because


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH DONT YOU IGNORE ME NOW. *mutters*
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants a *censored.3.0*ing Pokemon battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dammit, why not? :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because
Click to expand...

voice chat is fun.  
you can use non EV trained ubers.


----------



## bcb

O sowwy gais I was watching a livestream. And I gotta do mah hw too.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> O sowwy gais I was watching a livestream. And I gotta do mah hw too.


what livestream? trelas tourney thing?


----------



## Palad][n

Back.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O sowwy gais I was watching a livestream. And I gotta do mah hw too.
> 
> 
> 
> what livestream? trelas tourney thing?
Click to expand...

nah it's NYC

Ally, ADHD, atomsk, malcolm, snakeee, lots of good players.


----------



## Elliot

I might one vs one later, (MAYBE depends. )
Anyone up for it? if  I do go on brawl?


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O sowwy gais I was watching a livestream. And I gotta do mah hw too.
> 
> 
> 
> what livestream? trelas tourney thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah it's NYC
> 
> Ally, ADHD, atomsk, malcolm, snakeee, lots of good players.
Click to expand...

Link plz


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O sowwy gais I was watching a livestream. And I gotta do mah hw too.
> 
> 
> 
> what livestream? trelas tourney thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah it's NYC
> 
> Ally, ADHD, atomsk, malcolm, snakeee, lots of good players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ]http://www.ustream.tv/channel/xd1x
> 
> No working commentating FTL.
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O sowwy gais I was watching a livestream. And I gotta do mah hw too.
> 
> 
> 
> what livestream? trelas tourney thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah it's NYC
> 
> Ally, ADHD, atomsk, malcolm, snakeee, lots of good players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ]http://www.ustream.tv/channel/xd1x
> 
> No working commentating FTL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where in NYC?
Click to expand...


----------



## Palad][n

Anyone have any luck with the stuck stream?


----------



## Elliot

Nope, it sucks, .-.


----------



## bcb

PGN and Orion Tied at one stock 7%

OHWOW


----------



## John102

Wolf dsmash>MK dsmash


----------



## cornymikey

SILVER, POKEMON BATTLE ME NOW! I'm a whoop your anus.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> SILVER, POKEMON BATTLE ME NOW! I'm a whoop your anus.


Busy


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SILVER, POKEMON BATTLE ME NOW! I'm a whoop your anus.
> 
> 
> 
> Busy
Click to expand...

>_>
better not be mario kart.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SILVER, POKEMON BATTLE ME NOW! I'm a whoop your anus.
> 
> 
> 
> Busy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >_>
> better not be mario kart.
Click to expand...

That's what I'm doing now 

But I was just about to get in the shower at the time.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SILVER, POKEMON BATTLE ME NOW! I'm a whoop your anus.
> 
> 
> 
> Busy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >_>
> better not be mario kart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm doing now
> 
> But I was just about to get in the shower at the time.
Click to expand...

Awsum


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SILVER, POKEMON BATTLE ME NOW! I'm a whoop your anus.
> 
> 
> 
> Busy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >_>
> better not be mario kart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm doing now
> 
> But I was just about to get in the shower at the time.
Click to expand...

ill battle you now?
I BET I WILL DESTROY YOU


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SILVER, POKEMON BATTLE ME NOW! I'm a whoop your anus.
> 
> 
> 
> Busy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >_>
> better not be mario kart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm doing now
> 
> But I was just about to get in the shower at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ill battle you now?
> I BET I WILL DESTROY YOU
Click to expand...

I'm waiting for another clan to show up for a tourney war.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >_>
> better not be mario kart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm doing now
> 
> But I was just about to get in the shower at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ill battle you now?
> I BET I WILL DESTROY YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for another clan to show up for a tourney war.
Click to expand...

ok, I found someone on serebii anyways. stupid MKW


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm doing now
> 
> But I was just about to get in the shower at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ill battle you now?
> I BET I WILL DESTROY YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for another clan to show up for a tourney war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, I found someone on serebii anyways. stupid MKW
Click to expand...

Lawl


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm doing now
> 
> But I was just about to get in the shower at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ill battle you now?
> I BET I WILL DESTROY YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for another clan to show up for a tourney war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, I found someone on serebii anyways. stupid MKW
Click to expand...

Serebii is full of hackers.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ill battle you now?
> I BET I WILL DESTROY YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm waiting for another clan to show up for a tourney war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, I found someone on serebii anyways. stupid MKW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Serebii is full of hackers.
Click to expand...

whatever. Hacks dont do much unless they increases stats above the limit.
I beat two people with all OUs in their team with my four UUs and two OUs.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for another clan to show up for a tourney war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, I found someone on serebii anyways. stupid MKW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Serebii is full of hackers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever. Hacks dont do much unless they increases stats above the limit.
> I beat two people with all OUs in their team with my four UUs and two OUs.
Click to expand...

Mike, I shall battles you soon with mah team of awesome Pogeymonz.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ok, I found someone on serebii anyways. stupid MKW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Serebii is full of hackers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever. Hacks dont do much unless they increases stats above the limit.
> I beat two people with all OUs in their team with my four UUs and two OUs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike, I shall battles you soon with mah team of awesome Pogeymonz.
Click to expand...

yay, how about in 20 minutes?
I'm almost done making up some junk for my english narrative.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Serebii is full of hackers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatever. Hacks dont do much unless they increases stats above the limit.
> I beat two people with all OUs in their team with my four UUs and two OUs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike, I shall battles you soon with mah team of awesome Pogeymonz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yay, how about in 20 minutes?
> I'm almost done making up some junk for my english narrative.
Click to expand...

Ehhhhh.

8:15, be there or be a pussie.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> whatever. Hacks dont do much unless they increases stats above the limit.
> I beat two people with all OUs in their team with my four UUs and two OUs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike, I shall battles you soon with mah team of awesome Pogeymonz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yay, how about in 20 minutes?
> I'm almost done making up some junk for my english narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh.
> 
> 8:15, be there or be a pussie.
Click to expand...

ok, great. Good thing there are no shows on today. I think.
I WILL OBLITERATE YOU.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, I shall battles you soon with mah team of awesome Pogeymonz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yay, how about in 20 minutes?
> I'm almost done making up some junk for my english narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh.
> 
> 8:15, be there or be a pussie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, great. Good thing there are no shows on today. I think.
> I WILL OBLITERATE YOU.
Click to expand...

John102 needs Mike's FC


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yay, how about in 20 minutes?
> I'm almost done making up some junk for my english narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehhhhh.
> 
> 8:15, be there or be a pussie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, great. Good thing there are no shows on today. I think.
> I WILL OBLITERATE YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John102 needs Mike's FC
Click to expand...

what, now?
well, FC is 2922-8909-1015.

Im not done with my hw though. xD


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ehhhhh.
> 
> 8:15, be there or be a pussie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, great. Good thing there are no shows on today. I think.
> I WILL OBLITERATE YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John102 needs Mike's FC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what, now?
> well, FC is 2922-8909-1015.
> 
> Im not done with my hw though. xD
Click to expand...

I just wanted to know ahead of time.

My fc is 3695-9011-6300


----------



## cornymikey

shoot, registered the wrong one, im going online now.


----------



## cornymikey

GET ONLINE

yay, youre online. I bet now you cant play. Shoot.


----------



## John102

mah new fc

2879-9956-7582

readd me


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> mah new fc
> 
> 2879-9956-7582
> 
> readd me


-_-
ok, hold on.


----------



## cornymikey

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mah new fc
> 
> 2879-9956-7582
> 
> readd me
> 
> 
> 
> -_-
> ok, hold on.
Click to expand...

oh yeah, im eating now, so dont expect me to talk much.


Edit: Huh? Just make a lv 100 single and I'll join you.


----------



## cornymikey

ewww, lots of lag.

GGs.


----------



## Gnome

Anyone want to fight? Haven't played in ages. 4683-5201-0558


----------



## andyisjudo

Wow piedisliker you act like i'm a bad guy...


----------



## Horus

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Wow piedisliker you act like i'm a bad guy...


Find your stupid Brawl Disk you beaver's prostitute.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ewww, lots of lag.
> 
> GGs.


I blame Obama for the first battle. You gave the second battle away by switching your salamence in AFTER I used outrage. 

Lol ggz tho


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ewww, lots of lag.
> 
> GGs.
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Obama for the first battle. You gave the second battle away by switching your salamence in AFTER I used outrage.
> 
> Lol ggz tho
Click to expand...

Why Obama? Hes my buddy.
oh yeah, I forgot outrage locks a pokemon into it for 2-3 turns. >_>

Was the lag from me or from you? And voice chat wouldve been fun. I voice chatted with bcb+judo and waluigi before.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ewww, lots of lag.
> 
> GGs.
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Obama for the first battle. You gave the second battle away by switching your salamence in AFTER I used outrage.
> 
> Lol ggz tho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why Obama? Hes my buddy.
> oh yeah, I forgot outrage locks a pokemon into it for 2-3 turns. >_>
> 
> Was the lag from me or from you? And voice chat wouldve been fun. I voice chatted with bcb+judo and waluigi before.
Click to expand...

I didn't really have bad lag o.o

I woulda voice chated, but it was getting late and my sisters room is right across the hall from mine so...I dunno, next time.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ewww, lots of lag.
> 
> GGs.
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Obama for the first battle. You gave the second battle away by switching your salamence in AFTER I used outrage.
> 
> Lol ggz tho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why Obama? Hes my buddy.
> oh yeah, I forgot outrage locks a pokemon into it for 2-3 turns. >_>
> 
> Was the lag from me or from you? And voice chat wouldve been fun. I voice chatted with bcb+judo and waluigi before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't really have bad lag o.o
> 
> I woulda voice chated, but it was getting late and my sisters room is right across the hall from mine so...I dunno, next time.
Click to expand...

for the second match, I did. Well, it wasnt terrible, but still. Lag make Mike irritated.

awww, ok. still fun.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ewww, lots of lag.
> 
> GGs.
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Obama for the first battle. You gave the second battle away by switching your salamence in AFTER I used outrage.
> 
> Lol ggz tho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why Obama? Hes my buddy.
> oh yeah, I forgot outrage locks a pokemon into it for 2-3 turns. >_>
> 
> Was the lag from me or from you? And voice chat wouldve been fun. I voice chatted with bcb+judo and waluigi before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't really have bad lag o.o
> 
> I woulda voice chated, but it was getting late and my sisters room is right across the hall from mine so...I dunno, next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for the second match, I did. Well, it wasnt terrible, but still. Lag make Mike irritated.
> 
> awww, ok. still fun.
Click to expand...

MIke you have to live with brawl lagfi you must be somewhat accustomed t it now D=

Yup, next time you'll hear me praying that draco meteor will miss. xD


Oh and Mike, next time be prepared for mah REAL team, I just therw a bunch of pokemom together for that one, my dream team is still a training in progress =0


----------



## Palad][n

Hey Trela, I made my own tournament using the format of your tournament
Here is the link:
http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?p=8963006#post8963006
Just thought you might want to know


----------



## John102

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 29 2009, 10:28:13 PM]Hey Trela, I made my own tournament using the format of your tournament
> Here is the ]http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?p=8963006#post8963006[/url]
> Just thought you might want to know


Wow, it takes some balls to post something like that as a first tourney, good luck.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Why Obama? Hes my buddy.
> oh yeah, I forgot outrage locks a pokemon into it for 2-3 turns. >_>
> 
> Was the lag from me or from you? And voice chat wouldve been fun. I voice chatted with bcb+judo and waluigi before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't really have bad lag o.o
> 
> I woulda voice chated, but it was getting late and my sisters room is right across the hall from mine so...I dunno, next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for the second match, I did. Well, it wasnt terrible, but still. Lag make Mike irritated.
> 
> awww, ok. still fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MIke you have to live with brawl lagfi you must be somewhat accustomed t it now D=
> 
> Yup, next time you'll hear me praying that draco meteor will miss. xD
> 
> 
> Oh and Mike, next time be prepared for mah REAL team, I just therw a bunch of pokemom together for that one, my dream team is still a training in progress =0
Click to expand...

still, POGEYMONZ LAG? :O

xD Who says I have to use my specsmence? *coughflygoncough*

ok, your REAL team. Your team was chockful of OUs, the next one better require slightly more skill, or Obama will find you. again.
And no matter what team it is, MastaTrela will destroy all.

and Im going to sleep. Tomorrow I'll have to wake up early. NOOOO! 'Night all

Good luck with your tourney, Paladin!


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really have bad lag o.o
> 
> I woulda voice chated, but it was getting late and my sisters room is right across the hall from mine so...I dunno, next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for the second match, I did. Well, it wasnt terrible, but still. Lag make Mike irritated.
> 
> awww, ok. still fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MIke you have to live with brawl lagfi you must be somewhat accustomed t it now D=
> 
> Yup, next time you'll hear me praying that draco meteor will miss. xD
> 
> Night all.
> 
> 
> Oh and Mike, next time be prepared for mah REAL team, I just therw a bunch of pokemom together for that one, my dream team is still a training in progress =0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still, POGEYMONZ LAG? :O
> 
> xD Who says I have to use my specsmence? *coughflygoncough*
> 
> ok, your REAL team. Your team was chockful of OUs, the next one better require slightly more skill, or Obama will find you. again.
> And no matter what team it is, MastaTrela will destroy all.
> 
> and Im going to sleep. Tomorrow I'll have to wake up early. NOOOO! 'Night all
> 
> Good luck with your tourney, Paladin!
Click to expand...

I has to wake up early too...cept' I got an hours worth of homework to do.

Alright Mike, next time we'll have a UU, OU, and Ubers battle, let's see how you fair on all three tiers.


----------



## Palad][n

John102 said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 29 2009, 10:28:13 PM]Hey Trela, I made my own tournament using the format of your tournament
> Here is the ]http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?p=8963006#post8963006[/url]
> Just thought you might want to know
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it takes some balls to post something like that as a first tourney, good luck.
Click to expand...

Whats so hard about doing that? People have to have a first, right? Well, i guess this tournament is a little odd, but hey, i got 3 contestants already 

Thanks, CornyMikey


----------



## Horus

Amg wtf, Trela's back before Wednesday? FFFUUUUUUUUUU-

Trela is back!


----------



## Trela

Well, since I'm pretty tired and kinda happy/mad, I'll make this post small as possible lol.

Yesterday, me, Esca (Pit and S Tier), Gnes (Diddy), Jerm (Toon Link), and Xyro (Samus) all went to LasT 4 in Louisiana. Even though this Tournament had almost 40 people, very good players showed up: Lee Martin (MK), Hyro (Toon Link), Cyphus (DK), Reflex (PT), and Kismet (Falco). Let me walk you through the main points about Trela's adventure here:

- Lee and me got 1st and 2nd in our Pool. Lee 3 stocked me and then 2 stocked me. We get good seeding in the 16-man Bracket. Garanteed Top 10.
- I beat FakeGeorge (best G&W in LA) 2-1 1st Round. I then fight Jerm and FINALLY beat him 2-1 for the first time in my life (Jerm was 6-0 with me before this). Garanteed Top 5 now.
- I watch Lee manhandle Reflex's PT and Wario, so I had to play him next. He 2 stocked me, then I got him down 1 stock next game. Lee wins 2-0 again. Still Top 5!
- I watch Esca beat Kismet's Falco with Pit and Ice Climbers 2-0. Kismet got 9th and WAS NOT happy with it. Esca then beats Cyphus 2-1 with Pit, so I play him. I win 2-0 against his Pit and MK. I now an Top 4 and get money no matter what.
- I watch Jerm lose to Reflex's Wolf 2-1, so Hyro plays Reflex's PT and 2-0's him (I think). I play Hyro in Loser's Simi Finals and 2-0 him. I am now Top 3.
- I watch Lee play as gay as possible against Gnes, but loses 3-2. I have to play Lee AGAIN in Loser's Finals. All matches I get him down to 1 stock high %, but lose 3-0. I just won 45$.
- We go home. F Doubles.

I lost to Lee 7-0 yesterday, which is funny to me because I beat WiiFreak 7-0 when he was here. What goes around, comes around! So anyways, me and Lee decide to play friendlies, reverse mains. The best Lucario Vs. TRELA'S MK (bad). I win 2-1, which should not happen, EVEN in friendlies. But Lee's MK Vs. my Lucario was terribad! Like he got the following things on me with MK:

- 3 grounded Shuttle Loops in less than 3 seconds.
- Dtilted me while I was in the air.
- Gimped me to an extent when I just want to SD.

Even though I got 3rd place in an EXTREMELY hard Tournament (for me), I'm pissed at MK. Even though I had a chance 3 times in Tournament to beat Lee, I'm still pissed at MK. Never will I forgive what he has done to me and the Community!

I'm going to bed now, so tomorrow after school, ReturNable time!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Well, since I'm pretty tired and kinda happy/mad, I'll make this post small as possible lol.
> 
> Yesterday, me, Esca (Pit and S Tier), Gnes (Diddy), Jerm (Toon ]Ban MK
> 
> Totally broken
> 
> btw, that's not small still a good read though


----------



## Palad][n

Ahhh, sucks for you that Lee did that. What place did Xyro get?
Yeah mk should get banned.

THat gimp really is a downer


----------



## Trela

Lol I know. I tried to make it small.

My emotions after this Tournament was anger and confusion with a little bit of happiness in me. Every time I played Lee's MK with my Lucario, I got closer every single match. Down to the point where it felt like I could've beaten him. As I sat there playing him in Loser's Finals and laughing with Lee and having a good set, I said to myself, "How am I going practically even with one of the best players this nation has? How did I go from getting 3 stocked to this? How did I finally beat my rivals (Jerm and Esca) and win money?" I am still confused. And after my set with Lee, I called my mom and told her about my results. I could hear Azila and Kilex clapping in the backround.

That made me very happy.

But this MK problem. I watch it go by every day, hoping that it'll end for my Pro Ban side in victory. For some reason though, I question myself about it. "Is MK really broken? Is he ban worthy? Is he actually beatable?" Even though I say I will be Pro Ban forever, it feels like I'm crawling over to the Anti Ban side Tournament after Tournament, day by day.

Well, enough posting for now, Trela! I need some rest.

Palad][n: Xyro got 13th. He made it out of Pools, which was good enough for him. He 3 stocked Kismet also, so he felt awesome after that!


----------



## Palad][n

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol I know. I tried to make it small.
> 
> My emotions after this Tournament was anger and confusion with a little bit of happiness in me. Every time I played Lee's MK with my Lucario, I got closer every single match. Down to the point where it felt like I could've beaten him. As I sat there playing him in Loser's Finals and laughing with Lee and having a good set, I said to myself, "How am I going practically even with one of the best players this nation has? How did I go from getting 3 stocked to this? How did I finally beat my rivals (Jerm and Esca) and win money?" I am still confused. And after my set with Lee, I called my mom and told her about my results. I could hear Azila and Kilex clapping in the backround.
> 
> That made me very happy.
> 
> But this MK problem. I watch it go by every day, hoping that it'll end for my Pro Ban side in victory. For some reason though, I question myself about it. "Is MK really broken? Is he ban worthy? Is he actually beatable?" Even though I say I will be Pro Ban forever, it feels like I'm crawling over to the Anti Ban side Tournament after Tournament, day by day.
> 
> Well, enough posting for now, Trela! I need some rest.
> 
> Palad][n: Xyro got 13th. He made it out of Pools, which was good enough for him. He 3 stocked Kismet also, so he felt awesome after that!


Just read a bunch of matchups on Smashboards for Lucario and MK

direct ]http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=222787[/url]


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really have bad lag o.o
> 
> I woulda voice chated, but it was getting late and my sisters room is right across the hall from mine so...I dunno, next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for the second match, I did. Well, it wasnt terrible, but still. Lag make Mike irritated.
> 
> awww, ok. still fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MIke you have to live with brawl lagfi you must be somewhat accustomed t it now D=
> 
> Yup, next time you'll hear me praying that draco meteor will miss. xD
> 
> 
> Oh and Mike, next time be prepared for mah REAL team, I just therw a bunch of pokemom together for that one, my dream team is still a training in progress =0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still, POGEYMONZ LAG? :O
> 
> xD Who says I have to use my specsmence? *coughflygoncough*
> 
> ok, your REAL team. Your team was chockful of OUs, the next one better require slightly more skill, or Obama will find you. again.
> And no matter what team it is, MastaTrela will destroy all.
> 
> and Im going to sleep. Tomorrow I'll have to wake up early. NOOOO! 'Night all
> 
> Good luck with your tourney, Paladin!
Click to expand...

Tier hater. There's nothing wrong with OUs, unless used in an UU or NU battle, which yours was not.

And Mixmence > Specsmence.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> for the second match, I did. Well, it wasnt terrible, but still. Lag make Mike irritated.
> 
> awww, ok. still fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MIke you have to live with brawl lagfi you must be somewhat accustomed t it now D=
> 
> Yup, next time you'll hear me praying that draco meteor will miss. xD
> 
> 
> Oh and Mike, next time be prepared for mah REAL team, I just therw a bunch of pokemom together for that one, my dream team is still a training in progress =0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still, POGEYMONZ LAG? :O
> 
> xD Who says I have to use my specsmence? *coughflygoncough*
> 
> ok, your REAL team. Your team was chockful of OUs, the next one better require slightly more skill, or Obama will find you. again.
> And no matter what team it is, MastaTrela will destroy all.
> 
> and Im going to sleep. Tomorrow I'll have to wake up early. NOOOO! 'Night all
> 
> Good luck with your tourney, Paladin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tier hater. There's nothing wrong with OUs, unless used in an UU or NU battle, which yours was not.
> 
> And Mixmence > Specsmence.
Click to expand...

still, people who have like all OUs just makes me angry.

I know mixmence is better, specsmence is for a surprise. I dont want to use the first set on smogon where everyone predicts you.

Oh, and sorry trela. But if MK gets banned then snake will get banned later. (maybe)


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> MIke you have to live with brawl lagfi you must be somewhat accustomed t it now D=
> 
> Yup, next time you'll hear me praying that draco meteor will miss. xD
> 
> 
> Oh and Mike, next time be prepared for mah REAL team, I just therw a bunch of pokemom together for that one, my dream team is still a training in progress =0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still, POGEYMONZ LAG? :O
> 
> xD Who says I have to use my specsmence? *coughflygoncough*
> 
> ok, your REAL team. Your team was chockful of OUs, the next one better require slightly more skill, or Obama will find you. again.
> And no matter what team it is, MastaTrela will destroy all.
> 
> and Im going to sleep. Tomorrow I'll have to wake up early. NOOOO! 'Night all
> 
> Good luck with your tourney, Paladin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tier hater. There's nothing wrong with OUs, unless used in an UU or NU battle, which yours was not.
> 
> And Mixmence > Specsmence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still, people who have like all OUs just makes me angry.
> 
> I know mixmence is better, specsmence is for a surprise. I dont want to use the first set on smogon where everyone predicts you.
> 
> Oh, and sorry trela. But if MK gets banned then snake will get banned later. (maybe)
Click to expand...

Snake has bad Matchups unlike MK, and he doesn't have the best recovery. If anything, Snake is like Falco than MK.


----------



## Palad][n

Snake is like olimar


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> still, POGEYMONZ LAG? :O
> 
> xD Who says I have to use my specsmence? *coughflygoncough*
> 
> ok, your REAL team. Your team was chockful of OUs, the next one better require slightly more skill, or Obama will find you. again.
> And no matter what team it is, MastaTrela will destroy all.
> 
> and Im going to sleep. Tomorrow I'll have to wake up early. NOOOO! 'Night all
> 
> Good luck with your tourney, Paladin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tier hater. There's nothing wrong with OUs, unless used in an UU or NU battle, which yours was not.
> 
> And Mixmence > Specsmence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still, people who have like all OUs just makes me angry.
> 
> I know mixmence is better, specsmence is for a surprise. I dont want to use the first set on smogon where everyone predicts you.
> 
> Oh, and sorry trela. But if MK gets banned then snake will get banned later. (maybe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snake has bad Matchups unlike MK, and he doesn't have the best recovery. If anything, Snake is like Falco than MK.
Click to expand...

still, snake is the second most overused character. his recovery is good, what are you talking about? and hes a heavy character.

lol, snake is not like olimar. olimar is just annoying but not as good as snake.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Tier hater. There's nothing wrong with OUs, unless used in an UU or NU battle, which yours was not.
> 
> And Mixmence > Specsmence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still, people who have like all OUs just makes me angry.
> 
> I know mixmence is better, specsmence is for a surprise. I dont want to use the first set on smogon where everyone predicts you.
> 
> Oh, and sorry trela. But if MK gets banned then snake will get banned later. (maybe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snake has bad Matchups unlike MK, and he doesn't have the best recovery. If anything, Snake is like Falco than MK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still, snake is the second most overused character. his recovery is good, what are you talking about? and hes a heavy character.
> 
> lol, snake is not like olimar. olimar is just annoying but not as good as snake.
Click to expand...

If you grab him while he's recovering, he's screwed, the recovery itself is very slow so spikes are common, because of the hover thing MK can continuously Up-B on Snake (The hover thing damages MK so he recovers his recovery) The only good thing is because of how slow it is it lags the Fast Drop you would get for Snakes Down-B and hurt himself to recover his recovery.

Olimar? BS, Falco is most like him; They both camp, they both have DACUS, both have a Pivot Boost Grab, both are in the higher tiers.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> still, people who have like all OUs just makes me angry.
> 
> I know mixmence is better, specsmence is for a surprise. I dont want to use the first set on smogon where everyone predicts you.
> 
> Oh, and sorry trela. But if MK gets banned then snake will get banned later. (maybe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snake has bad Matchups unlike MK, and he doesn't have the best recovery. If anything, Snake is like Falco than MK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still, snake is the second most overused character. his recovery is good, what are you talking about? and hes a heavy character.
> 
> lol, snake is not like olimar. olimar is just annoying but not as good as snake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you grab him while he's recovering, he's screwed, the recovery itself is very slow so spikes are common, because of the hover thing MK can continuously Up-B on Snake (The hover thing damages MK so he recovers his recovery) The only good thing is because of how slow it is it lags the Fast Drop you would get for Snakes Down-B and hurt himself to recover his recovery.
> 
> Olimar? BS, Falco is most like him; They both camp, they both have DACUS, both have a Pivot Boost Grab, both are in the higher tiers.
Click to expand...

obviously, most snake players dont try to aim for the edge when recovering, they go over the edge. Small attacks dont flinch snake when hes recovering as well, so MK cant fair.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Snake has bad Matchups unlike MK, and he doesn't have the best recovery. If anything, Snake is like Falco than MK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still, snake is the second most overused character. his recovery is good, what are you talking about? and hes a heavy character.
> 
> lol, snake is not like olimar. olimar is just annoying but not as good as snake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you grab him while he's recovering, he's screwed, the recovery itself is very slow so spikes are common, because of the hover thing MK can continuously Up-B on Snake (The hover thing damages MK so he recovers his recovery) The only good thing is because of how slow it is it lags the Fast Drop you would get for Snakes Down-B and hurt himself to recover his recovery.
> 
> Olimar? BS, Falco is most like him; They both camp, they both have DACUS, both have a Pivot Boost Grab, both are in the higher tiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously, most snake players dont try to aim for the edge when recovering, they go over the edge. Small attacks dont flinch snake when hes recovering as well, so MK cant fair.
Click to expand...

There's not much you can do, either aim for the edge or damage yourself. I've seen both of them punished.

So naive, not the long ago I brawled this annoying guy who would through me off the stage then just Up-B every time I tried to recover, it DOES break the Super Armor. Super Armor isn't all that great, you can break Ike's Up-B's Super Armor just by hitting it with one of Falcos' lasers.


----------



## Palad][n

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> still, people who have like all OUs just makes me angry.
> 
> I know mixmence is better, specsmence is for a surprise. I dont want to use the first set on smogon where everyone predicts you.
> 
> Oh, and sorry trela. But if MK gets banned then snake will get banned later. (maybe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snake has bad Matchups unlike MK, and he doesn't have the best recovery. If anything, Snake is like Falco than MK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still, snake is the second most overused character. his recovery is good, what are you talking about? and hes a heavy character.
> 
> lol, snake is not like olimar. olimar is just annoying but not as good as snake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you grab him while he's recovering, he's screwed, the recovery itself is very slow so spikes are common, because of the hover thing MK can continuously Up-B on Snake (The hover thing damages MK so he recovers his recovery) The only good thing is because of how slow it is it lags the Fast Drop you would get for Snakes Down-B and hurt himself to recover his recovery.
> 
> Olimar? BS, Falco is most like him; They both camp, they both have DACUS, both have a Pivot Boost Grab, both are in the higher tiers.
Click to expand...

Snake is like olimar because they both 'plan' things out. Snake plants C4, and land mines, and tries makes them like traps

Olimar also thinks before he attacks. Certain pikmen do more damage in certain attacks, so he has to use down B constantly, and plan for his opponent to walk into the pikmen

They are both ranged

Olimars side-b is much like Snakes ranged attacks... well it reminds me of the

MOST of olimars attacks are ranged( Meaning he doesnt use his own body. He uses the pikmen as projectiles, even if the ranged attack is 'close ranged', so to speak)


----------



## Horus

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 30 2009, 07:08:28 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Snake has bad Matchups unlike MK, and he doesn't have the best recovery. If anything, Snake is like Falco than MK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still, snake is the second most overused character. his recovery is good, what are you talking about? and hes a heavy character.
> 
> lol, snake is not like olimar. olimar is just annoying but not as good as snake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you grab him while he's recovering, he's screwed, the recovery itself is very slow so spikes are common, because of the hover thing MK can continuously Up-B on Snake (The hover thing damages MK so he recovers his recovery) The only good thing is because of how slow it is it lags the Fast Drop you would get for Snakes Down-B and hurt himself to recover his recovery.
> 
> Olimar? BS, Falco is most like him; They both camp, they both have DACUS, both have a Pivot Boost Grab, both are in the higher tiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snake is like olimar because they both 'plan' things out. Snake plants C4, and land mines, and tries makes them like traps
> 
> Olimar also thinks before he attacks. Certain pikmen do more damage in certain attacks, so he has to use down B constantly, and plan for his opponent to walk into the pikmen
> 
> They are both ranged
> 
> Olimars side-b is much like Snakes ranged attacks... well it reminds me of the
> 
> MOST of olimars attacks are ranged( Meaning he doesnt use his own body. He uses the pikmen as projectiles, even if the ranged attack is 'close ranged', so to speak)
Click to expand...

I hope you know, reading Smash Boards for two days doesn't make you right.

The ONLY long ranged attack Olimar has is his Side-B, yes his attacks do go slightly away from him but so what? Olimar is most like D3.

Snake's and Olimar's attacks aren't similar, yes Olimar does "plan" according to his Pikmin but doesn't every character plan?


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> still, snake is the second most overused character. his recovery is good, what are you talking about? and hes a heavy character.
> 
> lol, snake is not like olimar. olimar is just annoying but not as good as snake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you grab him while he's recovering, he's screwed, the recovery itself is very slow so spikes are common, because of the hover thing MK can continuously Up-B on Snake (The hover thing damages MK so he recovers his recovery) The only good thing is because of how slow it is it lags the Fast Drop you would get for Snakes Down-B and hurt himself to recover his recovery.
> 
> Olimar? BS, Falco is most like him; They both camp, they both have DACUS, both have a Pivot Boost Grab, both are in the higher tiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously, most snake players dont try to aim for the edge when recovering, they go over the edge. Small attacks dont flinch snake when hes recovering as well, so MK cant fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's not much you can do, either aim for the edge or damage yourself. I've seen both of them punished.
> 
> So naive, not the long ago I brawled this annoying guy who would through me off the stage then just Up-B every time I tried to recover, it DOES break the Super Armor. Super Armor isn't all that great, you can break Ike's Up-B's Super Armor just by hitting it with one of Falcos' lasers.
Click to expand...

I didnt say Up-b doesnt break it. :S

whatever, youre only comparing him to MK. I meant once MK gets banned, Snake will be the next to be super cheap.
His side-a and up-a are loads of junk.


----------



## Palad][n

Horus said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 30 2009, 07:08:28 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> still, snake is the second most overused character. his recovery is good, what are you talking about? and hes a heavy character.
> 
> lol, snake is not like olimar. olimar is just annoying but not as good as snake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you grab him while he's recovering, he's screwed, the recovery itself is very slow so spikes are common, because of the hover thing MK can continuously Up-B on Snake (The hover thing damages MK so he recovers his recovery) The only good thing is because of how slow it is it lags the Fast Drop you would get for Snakes Down-B and hurt himself to recover his recovery.
> 
> Olimar? BS, Falco is most like him; They both camp, they both have DACUS, both have a Pivot Boost Grab, both are in the higher tiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snake is like olimar because they both 'plan' things out. Snake plants C4, and land mines, and tries makes them like traps
> 
> Olimar also thinks before he attacks. Certain pikmen do more damage in certain attacks, so he has to use down B constantly, and plan for his opponent to walk into the pikmen
> 
> They are both ranged
> 
> Olimars side-b is much like Snakes ranged attacks... well it reminds me of the
> 
> MOST of olimars attacks are ranged( Meaning he doesnt use his own body. He uses the pikmen as projectiles, even if the ranged attack is 'close ranged', so to speak)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you know, reading Smash Boards for two days doesn't make you right.
> 
> The ONLY long ranged attack Olimar has is his Side-B, yes his attacks do go slightly away from him but so what? Olimar is most like D3.
> 
> Snake's and Olimar's attacks aren't similar, yes Olimar does "plan" according to his Pikmin but doesn't every character plan?
Click to expand...

i didnt read all that stuff on smashboards...

and anyway, they both have to set stuff up before they attack.

Take falco for an example. When he goes to attack, he doesnt need to lay things around, or do any of that, does he? All he needs to do is fire a few shots for an approach, then enter and grabs or does whatever.

Olimar on the other hand, would switch around pikmen, pull them out, throw some side b, some fair, and then go in for the kill (or something. Im not pro with olimar)

Snake- He would either use side b or grenade, go in, push them into a land mine, and combo that. But BEFORE that, he needed to set and plan out with the land mine how far he would need to hit them so they would land on the mine.

Also olimar. He needs to switch pikmen, and approximate how long side-b and how far it will last.

Now lets go back to falco. He goes in on instinct (i think). after your approach, you go in, attack, and then go into a combo. Its un-predictable which combo you will do. It also doesnt REALLY matter how far they go.

Now lets take jiggly puff for an example. She attacks by punishing with bair. She waits. When the opponent approaches, she uses bair. She doesnt need to think about it...

I could be wrong with how falco works. I just ued him as an example because he's your main.

But... you get the point... yeah?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> If you grab him while he's recovering, he's screwed, the recovery itself is very slow so spikes are common, because of the hover thing MK can continuously Up-B on Snake (The hover thing damages MK so he recovers his recovery) The only good thing is because of how slow it is it lags the Fast Drop you would get for Snakes Down-B and hurt himself to recover his recovery.
> 
> Olimar? BS, Falco is most like him; They both camp, they both have DACUS, both have a Pivot Boost Grab, both are in the higher tiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously, most snake players dont try to aim for the edge when recovering, they go over the edge. Small attacks dont flinch snake when hes recovering as well, so MK cant fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's not much you can do, either aim for the edge or damage yourself. I've seen both of them punished.
> 
> So naive, not the long ago I brawled this annoying guy who would through me off the stage then just Up-B every time I tried to recover, it DOES break the Super Armor. Super Armor isn't all that great, you can break Ike's Up-B's Super Armor just by hitting it with one of Falcos' lasers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say Up-b doesnt break it. :S
> 
> whatever, youre only comparing him to MK. I meant once MK gets banned, Snake will be the next to be super cheap.
> His side-a and up-a are loads of junk.
Click to expand...

You do know we're talking pro right? They don't just walk around spamming tilts

Again, Snake has bad matchups like R.O.B.


----------



## Horus

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 30 2009, 07:22:56 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 30 2009, 07:08:28 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> If you grab him while he's recovering, he's screwed, the recovery itself is very slow so spikes are common, because of the hover thing MK can continuously Up-B on Snake (The hover thing damages MK so he recovers his recovery) The only good thing is because of how slow it is it lags the Fast Drop you would get for Snakes Down-B and hurt himself to recover his recovery.
> 
> Olimar? BS, Falco is most like him; They both camp, they both have DACUS, both have a Pivot Boost Grab, both are in the higher tiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snake is like olimar because they both 'plan' things out. Snake plants C4, and land mines, and tries makes them like traps
> 
> Olimar also thinks before he attacks. Certain pikmen do more damage in certain attacks, so he has to use down B constantly, and plan for his opponent to walk into the pikmen
> 
> They are both ranged
> 
> Olimars side-b is much like Snakes ranged attacks... well it reminds me of the
> 
> MOST of olimars attacks are ranged( Meaning he doesnt use his own body. He uses the pikmen as projectiles, even if the ranged attack is 'close ranged', so to speak)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you know, reading Smash Boards for two days doesn't make you right.
> 
> The ONLY long ranged attack Olimar has is his Side-B, yes his attacks do go slightly away from him but so what? Olimar is most like D3.
> 
> Snake's and Olimar's attacks aren't similar, yes Olimar does "plan" according to his Pikmin but doesn't every character plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didnt read all that stuff on smashboards...
> 
> and anyway, they both have to set stuff up before they attack.
> 
> Take falco for an example. When he goes to attack, he doesnt need to lay things around, or do any of that, does he? All he needs to do is fire a few shots for an approach, then enter and grabs or does whatever.
> 
> Olimar on the other hand, would switch around pikmen, pull them out, throw some side b, some fair, and then go in for the kill (or something. Im not pro with olimar)
> 
> Snake- He would either use side b or grenade, go in, push them into a land mine, and combo that. But BEFORE that, he needed to set and plan out with the land mine how far he would need to hit them so they would land on the mine.
> 
> Also olimar. He needs to switch pikmen, and approximate how long side-b and how far it will last.
> 
> Now lets go back to falco. He goes in on instinct (i think). after your approach, you go in, attack, and then go into a combo. Its un-predictable which combo you will do. It also doesnt REALLY matter how far they go.
> 
> Now lets take jiggly puff for an example. She attacks by punishing with bair. She waits. When the opponent approaches, she uses bair. She doesnt need to think about it...
> 
> I could be wrong with how falco works. I just ued him as an example because he's your main.
> 
> But... you get the point... yeah?
Click to expand...

Again with the planing, Olimar switching his Pikmin and Snake laying a C4 are similar? Look, Olimar's attacks are most like D3 like CF and Ganon, Similiar Side-B's, D3 uses his hammer like Olimar's Pikmin; away from his body. Yeah they both setup but that doesn't make them similar, that's like saying when D3 pulls out one of his Electrifying minion is like Snakes grenade, it's clearly like Olimar if anything.

D3 = Olimar =/= Snake


----------



## Palad][n

Horus said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 30 2009, 07:22:56 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 30 2009, 07:08:28 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Snake is like olimar because they both 'plan' things out. Snake plants C4, and land mines, and tries makes them like traps
> 
> Olimar also thinks before he attacks. Certain pikmen do more damage in certain attacks, so he has to use down B constantly, and plan for his opponent to walk into the pikmen
> 
> They are both ranged
> 
> Olimars side-b is much like Snakes ranged attacks... well it reminds me of the
> 
> MOST of olimars attacks are ranged( Meaning he doesnt use his own body. He uses the pikmen as projectiles, even if the ranged attack is 'close ranged', so to speak)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you know, reading Smash Boards for two days doesn't make you right.
> 
> The ONLY long ranged attack Olimar has is his Side-B, yes his attacks do go slightly away from him but so what? Olimar is most like D3.
> 
> Snake's and Olimar's attacks aren't similar, yes Olimar does "plan" according to his Pikmin but doesn't every character plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didnt read all that stuff on smashboards...
> 
> and anyway, they both have to set stuff up before they attack.
> 
> Take falco for an example. When he goes to attack, he doesnt need to lay things around, or do any of that, does he? All he needs to do is fire a few shots for an approach, then enter and grabs or does whatever.
> 
> Olimar on the other hand, would switch around pikmen, pull them out, throw some side b, some fair, and then go in for the kill (or something. Im not pro with olimar)
> 
> Snake- He would either use side b or grenade, go in, push them into a land mine, and combo that. But BEFORE that, he needed to set and plan out with the land mine how far he would need to hit them so they would land on the mine.
> 
> Also olimar. He needs to switch pikmen, and approximate how long side-b and how far it will last.
> 
> Now lets go back to falco. He goes in on instinct (i think). after your approach, you go in, attack, and then go into a combo. Its un-predictable which combo you will do. It also doesnt REALLY matter how far they go.
> 
> Now lets take jiggly puff for an example. She attacks by punishing with bair. She waits. When the opponent approaches, she uses bair. She doesnt need to think about it...
> 
> I could be wrong with how falco works. I just ued him as an example because he's your main.
> 
> But... you get the point... yeah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again with the planing, Olimar switching his Pikmin and Snake laying a C4 are similar? Look, Olimar's attacks are most like D3 like CF and Ganon, Similiar Side-B's, D3 uses his hammer like Olimar's Pikmin; away from his body. Yeah they both setup but that doesn't make them similar, that's like saying when D3 pulls out one of his Electrifying minion is like Snakes grenade, it's clearly like Olimar if anything.
> 
> D3 = Olimar =/= Snake
Click to expand...

D3's electrical minion is called 'Wadle Doo'. The normal one is 'Wadle Dee' The spike ball is called a 'Gordo'

Anyway, i get your point. I just thought that Olimars changing of pikmen was kinda like snake, but now i see that they're totaly different strategys


----------



## Horus

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 30 2009, 07:36:53 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 30 2009, 07:22:56 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 30 2009, 07:08:28 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you know, reading Smash Boards for two days doesn't make you right.
> 
> The ONLY long ranged attack Olimar has is his Side-B, yes his attacks do go slightly away from him but so what? Olimar is most like D3.
> 
> Snake's and Olimar's attacks aren't similar, yes Olimar does "plan" according to his Pikmin but doesn't every character plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i didnt read all that stuff on smashboards...
> 
> and anyway, they both have to set stuff up before they attack.
> 
> Take falco for an example. When he goes to attack, he doesnt need to lay things around, or do any of that, does he? All he needs to do is fire a few shots for an approach, then enter and grabs or does whatever.
> 
> Olimar on the other hand, would switch around pikmen, pull them out, throw some side b, some fair, and then go in for the kill (or something. Im not pro with olimar)
> 
> Snake- He would either use side b or grenade, go in, push them into a land mine, and combo that. But BEFORE that, he needed to set and plan out with the land mine how far he would need to hit them so they would land on the mine.
> 
> Also olimar. He needs to switch pikmen, and approximate how long side-b and how far it will last.
> 
> Now lets go back to falco. He goes in on instinct (i think). after your approach, you go in, attack, and then go into a combo. Its un-predictable which combo you will do. It also doesnt REALLY matter how far they go.
> 
> Now lets take jiggly puff for an example. She attacks by punishing with bair. She waits. When the opponent approaches, she uses bair. She doesnt need to think about it...
> 
> I could be wrong with how falco works. I just ued him as an example because he's your main.
> 
> But... you get the point... yeah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again with the planing, Olimar switching his Pikmin and Snake laying a C4 are similar? Look, Olimar's attacks are most like D3 like CF and Ganon, Similiar Side-B's, D3 uses his hammer like Olimar's Pikmin; away from his body. Yeah they both setup but that doesn't make them similar, that's like saying when D3 pulls out one of his Electrifying minion is like Snakes grenade, it's clearly like Olimar if anything.
> 
> D3 = Olimar =/= Snake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D3's electrical minion is called 'Wadle Doo'. The normal one is 'Wadle Dee' The spike ball is called a 'Gordo'
> 
> Anyway, i get your point. I just thought that Olimars changing of pikmen was kinda like snake, but now i see that they're totaly different strategys
Click to expand...

Thanks couldn't remember.


Good, glad you see my point.


----------



## cornymikey

@horus: I know that snake doesnt spam tilts, he still uses them a decent amount though.


----------



## John102

Bahaha, wolf's bar > jiggz bair.

Yeah, Snake's recovery does kinda suck, once I get one off the edge I can bair him out of it, then just recover to the edge and repeat, or I can just get on top a dair, I'll get hit by the thingy he grabs onto sre, but it'll send him flying down.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> @horus: I know that snake doesnt spam tilts, he still uses them a decent amount though.


It's a weapon for close combat, so most people stay away which only helps snake.

Again there are characters that Anti-Snake


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @horus: I know that snake doesnt spam tilts, he still uses them a decent amount though.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a weapon for close combat, so most people stay away which only helps snake.
> 
> Again there are characters that Anti-Snake
Click to expand...

ALL CHARACTERS HAVE BAD MATCHUPS
besides MK apparently. I dont know this stuff really.

@john: LIEZ, youd probably kill yourself.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @horus: I know that snake doesnt spam tilts, he still uses them a decent amount though.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a weapon for close combat, so most people stay away which only helps snake.
> 
> Again there are characters that Anti-Snake
Click to expand...

Snake's long term stuff really doesn't impress me.

Grenade- I blow em up with mah laser, or if it's still in the Snake's hand I shine and get him blown up(I stay safe because of the few frames of invincibility)

Rocket Lawn Chair- Jump, then bair, or roll then bair, there's numerous possibilities.

C4- Olook snakes pressing a buton, it must be a C4, why don't I dodge it?

Usmash- Dacus is tougher for me to avoid, but regular, just air dodge of wolf flash if I have time.

Dsmash- lazor make it go boom.

@Mike: ONLY ON FD!!!


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @horus: I know that snake doesnt spam tilts, he still uses them a decent amount though.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a weapon for close combat, so most people stay away which only helps snake.
> 
> Again there are characters that Anti-Snake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALL CHARACTERS HAVE BAD MATCHUPS
> besides MK apparently. I dont know this stuff really.
> 
> @john: LIEZ
Click to expand...

Then why are you acting like he's MK? He can get killed just has easy has any other character excluding MK

Consider him Marth or Falco but heavier.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @horus: I know that snake doesnt spam tilts, he still uses them a decent amount though.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a weapon for close combat, so most people stay away which only helps snake.
> 
> Again there are characters that Anti-Snake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALL CHARACTERS HAVE BAD MATCHUPS
> besides MK apparently. I dont know this stuff really.
> 
> @john: LIEZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you acting like he's MK? He can get killed just has easy has any other character excluding MK
> 
> Consider him Marth or Falco but heavier.
Click to expand...

ok, just saying he's overused. Gah


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @horus: I know that snake doesnt spam tilts, he still uses them a decent amount though.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a weapon for close combat, so most people stay away which only helps snake.
> 
> Again there are characters that Anti-Snake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALL CHARACTERS HAVE BAD MATCHUPS
> besides MK apparently. I dont know this stuff really.
> 
> @john: LIEZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you acting like he's MK? He can get killed just has easy has any other character excluding MK
> 
> Consider him Marth or Falco but heavier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, just saying he's overused. Gah
Click to expand...

No, MK is overused. Snake is just one of the characters that has a good chance against MK.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @horus: I know that snake doesnt spam tilts, he still uses them a decent amount though.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a weapon for close combat, so most people stay away which only helps snake.
> 
> Again there are characters that Anti-Snake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALL CHARACTERS HAVE BAD MATCHUPS
> besides MK apparently. I dont know this stuff really.
> 
> @john: LIEZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you acting like he's MK? He can get killed just has easy has any other character excluding MK
> 
> Consider him Marth or Falco but heavier.
Click to expand...

@john: no, pro snakes would be like throwing grenades all over the battlefield platforms then dacus your ass.

snake is NOT overused? I thought he had that SS tier or something. ngeh.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @horus: I know that snake doesnt spam tilts, he still uses them a decent amount though.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a weapon for close combat, so most people stay away which only helps snake.
> 
> Again there are characters that Anti-Snake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALL CHARACTERS HAVE BAD MATCHUPS
> besides MK apparently. I dont know this stuff really.
> 
> @john: LIEZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you acting like he's MK? He can get killed just has easy has any other character excluding MK
> 
> Consider him Marth or Falco but heavier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, pro snakes would be like throwing grenades all over the battlefield platforms then dacus your ass.
> 
> snake is NOT overused? I thought he had that SS tier or something. ngeh.
Click to expand...

Lol, Snake is in the OU tier, MK in the Uber =0


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @horus: I know that snake doesnt spam tilts, he still uses them a decent amount though.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a weapon for close combat, so most people stay away which only helps snake.
> 
> Again there are characters that Anti-Snake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALL CHARACTERS HAVE BAD MATCHUPS
> besides MK apparently. I dont know this stuff really.
> 
> @john: LIEZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you acting like he's MK? He can get killed just has easy has any other character excluding MK
> 
> Consider him Marth or Falco but heavier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, pro snakes would be like throwing grenades all over the battlefield platforms then dacus your ass.
> 
> snake is NOT overused? I thought he had that SS tier or something. ngeh.
Click to expand...

That just means he's a good character not that too many people play him...

@John: Nice job turning it into Pokemon so he can understand


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ALL CHARACTERS HAVE BAD MATCHUPS
> besides MK apparently. I dont know this stuff really.
> 
> @john: LIEZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you acting like he's MK? He can get killed just has easy has any other character excluding MK
> 
> Consider him Marth or Falco but heavier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, pro snakes would be like throwing grenades all over the battlefield platforms then dacus your ass.
> 
> snake is NOT overused? I thought he had that SS tier or something. ngeh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That just means he's a good character not that too many people play him...
Click to expand...

aklghog, i give up. 

John: I still want that misdreavus! AGHAUFHSDGJH


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you acting like he's MK? He can get killed just has easy has any other character excluding MK
> 
> Consider him Marth or Falco but heavier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, pro snakes would be like throwing grenades all over the battlefield platforms then dacus your ass.
> 
> snake is NOT overused? I thought he had that SS tier or something. ngeh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That just means he's a good character not that too many people play him...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aklghog, i give up.
> 
> John: I still want that misdreavus! AGHAUFHSDGJH
Click to expand...

=0

You just reminded me! I HAZ HOMEWORK!!!!'

I'll see you guys in about 2 hours or so,  I don't want to see 20 pages of spam when I get back D=<

and mike, I'll get it to you this weekend or something.


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> no, pro snakes would be like throwing grenades all over the battlefield platforms then dacus your ass.
> 
> snake is NOT overused? I thought he had that SS tier or something. ngeh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That just means he's a good character not that too many people play him...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aklghog, i give up.
> 
> John: I still want that misdreavus! AGHAUFHSDGJH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> =0
> 
> You just reminded me! I HAZ HOMEWORK!!!!'
> 
> I'll see you guys in about 2 hours or so,  I don't want to see 20 pages of spam when I get back D=<
> 
> and mike, I'll get it to you this weekend or something.
Click to expand...

I is doing my homework as well. D:

YOU BETTER! AND THAT PIPLUP AND TURTWIG.


----------



## Trela

So.

It is time.

Horus, PM Hub about your match. I'll text him and talk to him about it. You both have until tomorrow, all right? Sweet.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> So.
> 
> It is time.
> 
> Horus, PM Hub about your match. I'll text him and talk to him about it. You both have until tomorrow, all right? Sweet.


So wait, I need to fight Hub today and only today? :\


----------



## Trela

Nope. You have today and all day tomorrow to get it done.

You got time, my boy!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Nope. You have today and all day tomorrow to get it done.
> 
> You got time, my boy!


:3

k, haven't even got on today so you scared me >.>


----------



## Palad][n

Hey Trela should i fight Waluigi? Since we scored the same place... so...


----------



## bcb

On the Snake discussion, he isn't like other characters that much.

I personally feel he is a mix between Samus, Toon Link, Falco (lol), and Ike.

Samus for having control of the stage with flying projectiles and damage giving ability.
Toon Link for controlling the stage (being campy) and the danger of damaging himself.
Falco for all the fun Snake can have with grabs.
And Ike for his strength, and I feel their recoveries are similar.

To be honest I feel Snake is more unique than anything.... He's a one of a kind character.

(but no way is he like MK)


----------



## bcb

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Wow piedisliker you act like i'm a bad guy...


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> On the Snake discussion, he isn't like other characters that much.
> 
> I personally feel he is a mix between Samus, Toon ]I think a combination of Samus and Falco
> 
> Snake can do a Gatling combo, DACUS, and Pivot Boost Grab
> 
> Those moves are all limited to Snake and Falco


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Snake discussion, he isn't like other characters that much.
> 
> I personally feel he is a mix between Samus, Toon ]I think a combination of Samus and Falco
> 
> Snake can do a Gatling combo, DACUS, and Pivot Boost Grab
> 
> Those moves are all limited to Snake and Falco
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.
> 
> DACUS can be done by Link, Jiggs, Wario, Sonic, Diddy, Fox, and Wolf too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Snake discussion, he isn't like other characters that much.
> 
> I personally feel he is a mix between Samus, Toon ]I think a combination of Samus and Falco
> 
> Snake can do a Gatling combo, DACUS, and Pivot Boost Grab
> 
> Those moves are all limited to Snake and Falco
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.
> 
> DACUS can be done by Link, Jiggs, Wario, Sonic, Diddy, Fox, and Wolf too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wats a dacuslol
> 
> No, seriously.
Click to expand...


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Snake discussion, he isn't like other characters that much.
> 
> I personally feel he is a mix between Samus, Toon ]I think a combination of Samus and Falco
> 
> Snake can do a Gatling combo, DACUS, and Pivot Boost Grab
> 
> Those moves are all limited to Snake and Falco
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.
> 
> DACUS can be done by Link, Jiggs, Wario, Sonic, Diddy, Fox, and Wolf too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wats a dacuslol
> 
> No, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know when Snakes slide with their upsmash? Please say yes. Even if you don't, say yes.
Click to expand...


----------



## Palad][n

How do you DACUS?
Dodge/slide?
I see people do it all the time... 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
7 users reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous) 
Members: Palad][n, PieDisliker, Tyeforce, Horus, Trela, cornymikey 

Pretty popular, huh?
</div>


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Snake discussion, he isn't like other characters that much.
> 
> I personally feel he is a mix between Samus, Toon ]I think a combination of Samus and Falco
> 
> Snake can do a Gatling combo, DACUS, and Pivot Boost Grab
> 
> Those moves are all limited to Snake and Falco
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.
> 
> DACUS can be done by Link, Jiggs, Wario, Sonic, Diddy, Fox, and Wolf too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant all of those combined can only be done by Falco and Snake
> 
> Example: Fox (I think can do a Boost Pivot?) but can't do DACUS or Gatling Combo
Click to expand...


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Snake discussion, he isn't like other characters that much.
> 
> I personally feel he is a mix between Samus, Toon ]I think a combination of Samus and Falco
> 
> Snake can do a Gatling combo, DACUS, and Pivot Boost Grab
> 
> Those moves are all limited to Snake and Falco
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.
> 
> DACUS can be done by Link, Jiggs, Wario, Sonic, Diddy, Fox, and Wolf too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wats a dacuslol
> 
> No, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know when Snakes slide with their upsmash? Please say yes. Even if you don't, say yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been doing that.
> 
> OH THAT.
> 
> I WANNA LEARN HOW TO DO THAT WITH FLACO.
Click to expand...


----------



## bcb

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 30 2009, 09:02:09 PM]How do you DACUS?
> Dodge/slide?
> I see people do it all the time...


Dash > Down on C Stick > Up+Z (or in Fox's case Up+A)


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Snake discussion, he isn't like other characters that much.
> 
> I personally feel he is a mix between Samus, Toon ]I think a combination of Samus and Falco
> 
> Snake can do a Gatling combo, DACUS, and Pivot Boost Grab
> 
> Those moves are all limited to Snake and Falco
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.
> 
> DACUS can be done by Link, Jiggs, Wario, Sonic, Diddy, Fox, and Wolf too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant all of those combined can only be done by Falco and Snake
> 
> Example: Fox (I think can do a Boost Pivot?) but can't do DACUS or Gatling Combo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Fox can DACUS.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuAn1dNXzaQ
Click to expand...


----------



## Horus

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 30 2009, 09:02:09 PM]How do you DACUS?
> Dodge/slide?
> I see people do it all the time...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 7 users reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous)
> Members: Palad][n, PieDisliker, Tyeforce, Horus, Trela, cornymikey
> 
> Pretty popular, huh?
> </div>


Whiling running; Press a direction with the C-Stick (Yellow) and press Z and up on the Control Stick (Gray) and you get a sliding Up-Smash


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 30 2009, 09:02:09 PM]How do you DACUS?
> Dodge/slide?
> I see people do it all the time...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 7 users reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous)
> Members: Palad][n, PieDisliker, Tyeforce, Horus, Trela, cornymikey
> 
> Pretty popular, huh?
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Whiling running; Press a direction with the C-Stick (Yellow) and press Z and up on the Control Stick (Gray) and you get a sliding Up-Smash
Click to expand...

THAT'S HARD TO DO.

I only know how to use it with Snake and Sonic. FFFFFUUUUU-


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Snake discussion, he isn't like other characters that much.
> 
> I personally feel he is a mix between Samus, Toon ]I think a combination of Samus and Falco
> 
> Snake can do a Gatling combo, DACUS, and Pivot Boost Grab
> 
> Those moves are all limited to Snake and Falco
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.
> 
> DACUS can be done by Link, Jiggs, Wario, Sonic, Diddy, Fox, and Wolf too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant all of those combined can only be done by Falco and Snake
> 
> Example: Fox (I think can do a Boost Pivot?) but can't do DACUS or Gatling Combo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Fox can DACUS.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuAn1dNXzaQ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BUT CAN IT DO ALL THREE THINGS? NO FOX CANNON DO A GATLING COMBO NOW GO AWAY
Click to expand...


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.
> 
> DACUS can be done by ]I meant all of those combined can only be done by Falco and Snake
> 
> Example: Fox (I think can do a Boost Pivot?) but can't do DACUS or Gatling Combo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Fox can DACUS.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuAn1dNXzaQ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BUT CAN IT DO ALL THREE THINGS? NO FOX CANNON DO A GATLING COMBO NOW GO AWAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this... Gatling combo you speak of?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I meant all of those combined can only be done by Falco and Snake
> 
> Example: Fox (I think can do a Boost Pivot?) but can't do DACUS or Gatling Combo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Fox can DACUS.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuAn1dNXzaQ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BUT CAN IT DO ALL THREE THINGS? NO FOX CANNON DO A GATLING COMBO NOW GO AWAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this... Gatling combo you speak of?
Click to expand...

WATS A GATALING COMBO


----------



## Trela

I might get on Brawl in 30 minutes. My family's playing it right now.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I meant all of those combined can only be done by Falco and Snake
> 
> Example: Fox (I think can do a Boost Pivot?) but can't do DACUS or Gatling Combo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Fox can DACUS.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuAn1dNXzaQ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BUT CAN IT DO ALL THREE THINGS? NO FOX CANNON DO A GATLING COMBO NOW GO AWAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this... Gatling combo you speak of?
Click to expand...

With Snake you see it all the time, you get hit by his Dash Attack but he also does his Up-Smash.

With Falco it's way better; Dash Attack and the U-Smash both hit while Snake's Up-Smash probably won't


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> I might get on Brawl in 30 minutes. My family's playing it right now.


Tell me when you get on so I don't need to guess :3


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might get on Brawl in 30 minutes. My family's playing it right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me when you get on so I don't need to guess :3
Click to expand...

WHAT'S A GATLING COMBO?


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Fox can DACUS.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuAn1dNXzaQ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BUT CAN IT DO ALL THREE THINGS? NO FOX CANNON DO A GATLING COMBO NOW GO AWAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this... Gatling combo you speak of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With Snake you see it all the time, you get hit by his Dash Attack but he also does his Up-Smash.
> 
> With Falco it's way better; Dash Attack and the U-Smash both hit while Snake's Up-Smash probably won't
Click to expand...

....isn't that part of DACUS? :/


----------



## Hub12

Answer my question.

FML.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuAn1dNXzaQ
> 
> 
> 
> BUT CAN IT DO ALL THREE THINGS? NO FOX CANNON DO A GATLING COMBO NOW GO AWAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this... Gatling combo you speak of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With Snake you see it all the time, you get hit by his Dash Attack but he also does his Up-Smash.
> 
> With Falco it's way better; Dash Attack and the U-Smash both hit while Snake's Up-Smash probably won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....isn't that part of DACUS? :/
Click to expand...

No DACUS is like a Up-Smash that's moving forward

While the Dash Attack and Up-Smash are part of DACUS they can also be used to make an actual combo (OM*G in Brawl!) and only works with Falco somewhat with Snake

The difference is you see the Dash Attack and it does damage unlike DACUS where it's only used for movement and you don't even see it


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Answer my question.
> 
> FML.


Look dumb ass, we're explaining it, either Google it or search for it on Youtube


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer my question.
> 
> FML.
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass, we're explaining it, either Google it or search for it on Youtube
Click to expand...

Nu u nawt.

jsut sai eet 2 mah poast


----------



## Palad][n

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Fox can DACUS.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuAn1dNXzaQ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BUT CAN IT DO ALL THREE THINGS? NO FOX CANNON DO A GATLING COMBO NOW GO AWAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this... Gatling combo you speak of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WATS A GATALING COMBO
Click to expand...

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Gatling+Combo

Click tha
It explains it all


----------



## bcb

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 30 2009, 09:18:30 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuAn1dNXzaQ
> 
> 
> 
> BUT CAN IT DO ALL THREE THINGS? NO FOX CANNON DO A GATLING COMBO NOW GO AWAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this... Gatling combo you speak of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WATS A GATALING COMBO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Gatling+Combo
> 
> Click tha
> It explains it all
Click to expand...

Best.Site.Ever.

Still, Snake can barely do that. I mean, Snake can hold grenades like Toon Link can hold bombs.

Falco's more of a fast spy that runs and shoots.

Snake's like a tough policeman who can taze (did I spell that right) you from a distance but when you get close to them they can beat you up. (Hence Snake's ftilt)


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer my question.
> 
> FML.
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass, we're explaining it, either Google it or search for it on Youtube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nu u nawt.
> 
> jsut sai eet 2 mah poast
Click to expand...

Moron,

Dacus = Z+Dash+Up on Control Stick all at the same time

Gatling combo = Dash THEN Z+Up on the Control Stick
^--- the Z+Pressing up on the Control Stick is RIGHT after the Dash

Don't understand? http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=226635


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 30 2009, 09:18:30 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuAn1dNXzaQ
> 
> 
> 
> What is this... Gatling combo you speak of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WATS A GATALING COMBO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Gatling+Combo
> 
> Click tha
> It explains it all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best.Site.Ever.
> 
> Still, Snake can barely do that. I mean, Snake can hold grenades like Toon ]Samus + Falco
> 
> Taze = Samus Z
> ^spelled wrong
Click to expand...


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer my question.
> 
> FML.
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass, we're explaining it, either Google it or search for it on Youtube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nu u nawt.
> 
> jsut sai eet 2 mah poast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron,
> 
> Dacus = Z+Dash+Up on Control Stick all at the same time
> 
> Gatling combo = Dash THEN Z+Up on the Control Stick
> ^--- the Z+Pressing up on the Control Stick is RIGHT after the Dash
> 
> Don't understand? http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=226635
Click to expand...

..wat

Show me a video.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 30 2009, 09:18:30 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuAn1dNXzaQ
> 
> 
> 
> WATS A GATALING COMBO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Gatling+Combo
> 
> Click tha
> It explains it all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best.Site.Ever.
> 
> Still, Snake can barely do that. I mean, Snake can hold grenades like Toon ]Samus + Falco
> 
> Taze = Samus Z
> ^spelled wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's definately part Ike. I mean... they've both got that strength that Samus and Falco are lacking. Samus has trouble KO'ing. Falco has trouble KO'ing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer my question.
> 
> FML.
> 
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass, we're explaining it, either Google it or search for it on Youtube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nu u nawt.
> 
> jsut sai eet 2 mah poast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron,
> 
> Dacus = Z+Dash+Up on Control Stick all at the same time
> 
> Gatling combo = Dash THEN Z+Up on the Control Stick
> ^--- the Z+Pressing up on the Control Stick is RIGHT after the Dash
> 
> Don't understand? http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=226635
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..wat
> 
> Show me a video.
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJHFxPLfvwo

http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=221988


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 30 2009, 09:18:30 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuAn1dNXzaQ
> 
> 
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Gatling+Combo
> 
> Click tha
> It explains it all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best.Site.Ever.
> 
> Still, Snake can barely do that. I mean, Snake can hold grenades like Toon ]Samus + Falco
> 
> Taze = Samus Z
> ^spelled wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's definately part Ike. I mean... they've both got that strength that Samus and Falco are lacking. Samus has trouble KO'ing. Falco has trouble KO'ing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably right.
> 
> Samus + Ike + Falco
Click to expand...


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Nu u nawt.
> 
> jsut sai eet 2 mah poast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron,
> 
> Dacus = Z+Dash+Up on Control Stick all at the same time
> 
> Gatling combo = Dash THEN Z+Up on the Control Stick
> ^--- the Z+Pressing up on the Control Stick is RIGHT after the Dash
> 
> Don't understand? http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=226635
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..wat
> 
> Show me a video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJHFxPLfvwo
> 
> http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=221988
Click to expand...

What the *censored.3.0* was that.

Isn't that DACUS?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Moron,
> 
> Dacus = Z+Dash+Up on Control Stick all at the same time
> 
> Gatling combo = Dash THEN Z+Up on the Control Stick
> ^--- the Z+Pressing up on the Control Stick is RIGHT after the Dash
> 
> Don't understand? http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=226635
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..wat
> 
> Show me a video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJHFxPLfvwo
> 
> http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=221988
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* was that.
> 
> Isn't that DACUS?
Click to expand...

The Dash Attack hit first didn't it? = Gatling Combo

DACUS/Boost Smashing = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eRiBMs0LCA&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=226635
> 
> 
> 
> ..wat
> 
> Show me a video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJHFxPLfvwo
> 
> http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=221988
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* was that.
> 
> Isn't that DACUS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dash Attack hit first didn't it? = Gatling Combo
> 
> DACUS/Boost Smashing = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eRiBMs0LCA&NR=1&feature=fvwp
Click to expand...

OOOOOO.

I wanna do that with Flaco. 

But I can't.

Cause I suck.

Yeah.

FML.


----------



## Trela

*gets on right now*

*takes 10 minutes*


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 30 2009, 09:18:30 PM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuAn1dNXzaQhttp://lmgtfy.com/?q=Gatling+Combo
> 
> Click tha
> It explains it all
> 
> 
> 
> Best.Site.Ever.
> 
> Still, Snake can barely do that. I mean, Snake can hold grenades like Toon ]Samus + Falco
> 
> Taze = Samus Z
> ^spelled wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's definately part Ike. I mean... they've both got that strength that Samus and Falco are lacking. Samus has trouble KO'ing. Falco has trouble KO'ing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably right.
> 
> Samus + Ike + Falco
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bite that.
> 
> Samus + Ike + Falco
Click to expand...


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> *gets on right now*
> 
> *takes 10 minutes*


*stalks*


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *gets on right now*
> 
> *takes 10 minutes*
> 
> 
> 
> *stalks*
Click to expand...


*Gets on*

@Hub:Glad you finally get it, It'll be hilarious if you try to find out the Boosted Pivot Grab, Phantasm Cancel, and the Lagless Phantasm


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *gets on right now*
> 
> *takes 10 minutes*
> 
> 
> 
> *stalks*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Gets on*
> 
> @Hub:Glad you finally get it, It'll be hilarious if you try to find out the Boosted Pivot Grab, Phantasm Cancel, and the Lagless Phantasm
Click to expand...

...the wha?

TEACH ME.


----------



## Palad][n

Care if i join?


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *gets on right now*
> 
> *takes 10 minutes*
> 
> 
> 
> *stalks*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Gets on*
> 
> @Hub:Glad you finally get it, It'll be hilarious if you try to find out the Boosted Pivot Grab, Phantasm Cancel, and the Lagless Phantasm
Click to expand...

WHAT THE MOF0?


----------



## Palad][n

Hub why were you like 'WTF' on the moses island one and the one where trela left?


----------



## Horus

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 30 2009, 10:32:26 PM]Hub why were you like 'WTF' on the moses island one and the one where trela left?


Great, so you were the one who took my spot  <_<


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> MIke you have to live with brawl lagfi you must be somewhat accustomed t it now D=
> 
> Yup, next time you'll hear me praying that draco meteor will miss. xD
> 
> 
> Oh and Mike, next time be prepared for mah REAL team, I just therw a bunch of pokemom together for that one, my dream team is still a training in progress =0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still, POGEYMONZ LAG? :O
> 
> xD Who says I have to use my specsmence? *coughflygoncough*
> 
> ok, your REAL team. Your team was chockful of OUs, the next one better require slightly more skill, or Obama will find you. again.
> And no matter what team it is, MastaTrela will destroy all.
> 
> and Im going to sleep. Tomorrow I'll have to wake up early. NOOOO! 'Night all
> 
> Good luck with your tourney, Paladin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tier hater. There's nothing wrong with OUs, unless used in an UU or NU battle, which yours was not.
> 
> And Mixmence > Specsmence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still, people who have like all OUs just makes me angry.
> 
> I know mixmence is better, specsmence is for a surprise. I dont want to use the first set on smogon where everyone predicts you.
> 
> Oh, and sorry trela. But if MK gets banned then snake will get banned later. (maybe)
Click to expand...

Standard battle is standard battle. It's like playing Brawl with Meta Knight.

Not really. Every has an open mind when fighting Mence. Unless you see Dragon Dance, there's always a possiblity it's carrying special moves if you see a physical one and vice versa. If you see no life orb or leftovers, it giving the game away your specs.


----------



## John102

I have 3 things to say.




			
				bcb said:
			
		

> Nah.
> 
> DACUS can be done by ]
> Wolf's dacus is pretty ard to do actually, it took me some practice to get it right...Wolf can also DACIT which is very useful against Ditty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron,
> 
> Dacus = Z+Dash+Up on Control Stick all at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all at the same time, that's why they call it DACUS because you do it in order, just really fast.
> 
> D-Dash
> A-Attack
> C-Cancel
> U-Up
> S-Smash
> 
> Third thing, Hub is an idiot, but I don't need a quote for that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hub12

John102 said:
			
		

> I have 3 things to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.
> 
> DACUS can be done by ]
> Wolf's dacus is pretty ard to do actually, it took me some practice to get it right...Wolf can also DACIT which is very useful against Ditty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron,
> 
> Dacus = Z+Dash+Up on Control Stick all at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all at the same time, that's why they call it DACUS because you do it in order, just really fast.
> 
> D-Dash
> A-Attack
> C-Cancel
> U-Up
> S-Smash
> 
> Third thing, Hub is an idiot, but I don't need a quote for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the girl guy that got his Wii taken.
> 
> And quotes people.
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> still, POGEYMONZ LAG? :O
> 
> xD Who says I have to use my specsmence? *coughflygoncough*
> 
> ok, your REAL team. Your team was chockful of OUs, the next one better require slightly more skill, or Obama will find you. again.
> And no matter what team it is, MastaTrela will destroy all.
> 
> and Im going to sleep. Tomorrow I'll have to wake up early. NOOOO! 'Night all
> 
> Good luck with your tourney, Paladin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tier hater. There's nothing wrong with OUs, unless used in an UU or NU battle, which yours was not.
> 
> And Mixmence > Specsmence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still, people who have like all OUs just makes me angry.
> 
> I know mixmence is better, specsmence is for a surprise. I dont want to use the first set on smogon where everyone predicts you.
> 
> Oh, and sorry trela. But if MK gets banned then snake will get banned later. (maybe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard battle is standard battle. It's like playing Brawl with Meta Knight.
> 
> Not really. Every has an open mind when fighting Mence. Unless you see Dragon Dance, there's always a possiblity it's carrying special moves if you see a physical one and vice versa. If you see no life orb or leftovers, it giving the game away your specs.
Click to expand...

not really. youre obviously gonna predict an outrage before you predict a hydro pump.


----------



## Hub12

[insert intended post here]


----------



## bcb

Wolf's easier than Wario and Sheik. Although hard, you only need to get the timing down.

Sheik's almost impossible without using an attack button. And from what I know Fox IS impossible without using the attack button.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Wolf's easier than Wario and Sheik. Although hard, you only need to get the timing down.
> 
> Sheik's almost impossible without using an attack button. And from what I know Fox IS impossible without using the attack button.


I found Shiek's a bit easier to learn then Wolf's but that was after I had already gotten the hang of Wolf so I guess it's not the same =/


----------



## bcb

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf's easier than Wario and Sheik. Although hard, you only need to get the timing down.
> 
> Sheik's almost impossible without using an attack button. And from what I know Fox IS impossible without using the attack button.
> 
> 
> 
> I found Shiek's a bit easier to learn then Wolf's but that was after I had already gotten the hang of Wolf so I guess it's not the same =/
Click to expand...

Indeed. It's hard to learn DACUS in general. But you get it with one, you get it with all I suppose.


----------



## Horus

Wolf and Wario is easy *censored.2.0*, Sheik is the only one I have trouble with


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Wolf and Wario is easy *censored.2.0*, Sheik is the only one I have trouble with


Everyone else is easy too once you figure it out.

I actually figured it out with Wario before Snake. Yeah. But then I got Snake in no time after.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf and Wario is easy *censored.2.0*, Sheik is the only one I have trouble with
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else is easy too once you figure it out.
> 
> I actually figured it out with Wario before Snake. Yeah. But then I got Snake in no time after.
Click to expand...

For me I think I started doing it with Snake then Falco then the rest


----------



## Kanye Omari West

y hey wuts goin on turneyf- competitive playarz


----------



## Gnome

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf and Wario is easy *censored.2.0*, Sheik is the only one I have trouble with
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else is easy too once you figure it out.
> 
> I actually figured it out with Wario before Snake. Yeah. But then I got Snake in no time after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me I think I started doing it with Snake then Falco then the rest
Click to expand...

You guys are having sex with nonexistent things?

And I thought yiffing was bad.


----------



## bcb

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf and Wario is easy *censored.2.0*, Sheik is the only one I have trouble with
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else is easy too once you figure it out.
> 
> I actually figured it out with Wario before Snake. Yeah. But then I got Snake in no time after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me I think I started doing it with Snake then Falco then the rest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are having sex with nonexistent things?
> 
> And I thought yiffing was bad.
Click to expand...

...THAT WAS GOOD

I'm not gonna lie.


----------



## Horus

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf and Wario is easy *censored.2.0*, Sheik is the only one I have trouble with
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else is easy too once you figure it out.
> 
> I actually figured it out with Wario before Snake. Yeah. But then I got Snake in no time after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me I think I started doing it with Snake then Falco then the rest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are having sex with nonexistent things?
> 
> And I thought yiffing was bad.
Click to expand...

Lol'd


If I could, I would. No lie

[Needs more Zamus though...]


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf and Wario is easy *censored.2.0*, Sheik is the only one I have trouble with
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else is easy too once you figure it out.
> 
> I actually figured it out with Wario before Snake. Yeah. But then I got Snake in no time after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me I think I started doing it with Snake then Falco then the rest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are having sex with nonexistent things?
> 
> And I thought yiffing was bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol'd
> 
> 
> If I could, I would. No lie
> 
> [Needs more Zamus though...]
Click to expand...

wtf. get out. NAO. 

bcb, tell judo to get online, I need to trade pokemon with him.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> For me I think I started doing it with Snake then Falco then the rest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are having sex with nonexistent things?
> 
> And I thought yiffing was bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol'd
> 
> 
> If I could, I would. No lie
> 
> [Needs more Zamus though...]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf. get out. NAO.
> 
> bcb, tell judo to get online, I need to trade pokemon with him.
Click to expand...

Say what?

did he pm you or something?


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are having sex with nonexistent things?
> 
> And I thought yiffing was bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol'd
> 
> 
> If I could, I would. No lie
> 
> [Needs more Zamus though...]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf. get out. NAO.
> 
> bcb, tell judo to get online, I need to trade pokemon with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say what?
> 
> did he pm you or something?
Click to expand...

yah, call him or something.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lol'd
> 
> 
> If I could, I would. No lie
> 
> [Needs more Zamus though...]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf. get out. NAO.
> 
> bcb, tell judo to get online, I need to trade pokemon with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say what?
> 
> did he pm you or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yah, call him or something.
Click to expand...

...I don't feel like it.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[Needs more Zamus though...]
> 
> 
> 
> wtf. get out. NAO.
> 
> bcb, tell judo to get online, I need to trade pokemon with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say what?
> 
> did he pm you or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yah, call him or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...I don't feel like it.
Click to expand...

then can you do me a favor?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Say what?
> 
> did he pm you or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yah, call him or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...I don't feel like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then can you do me a favor?
Click to expand...

...I gotz to finish ze hw.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yah, call him or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...I don't feel like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then can you do me a favor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...I gotz to finish ze hw.
Click to expand...

BLASPHEMY


----------



## Horus

I won :3

VS Hub anyway


----------



## Hub12

Meh. Didn't try. >___<


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Meh. Didn't try. >___<


Thanks 

Saved me effort


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. Didn't try. >___<
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Saved me effort
Click to expand...

Meh. I was gonna lose anyways. Why try? ;p

Brawl?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. Didn't try. >___<
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Saved me effort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh. I was gonna lose anyways. Why try? ;p
> 
> Brawl?
Click to expand...

You'll just get bored if we Brawl .-.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. Didn't try. >___<
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Saved me effort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh. I was gonna lose anyways. Why try? ;p
> 
> Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll just get bored if we Brawl .-.
Click to expand...

Nu I won't....yeah, probably, but still.

I r bored Host.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. Didn't try. >___<
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Saved me effort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh. I was gonna lose anyways. Why try? ;p
> 
> Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll just get bored if we Brawl .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nu I won't....yeah, probably, but still.
> 
> I r bored Host.
Click to expand...

k getting on :d


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. I was gonna lose anyways. Why try? ;p
> 
> Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll just get bored if we Brawl .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nu I won't....yeah, probably, but still.
> 
> I r bored Host.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k getting on :d
Click to expand...

You are on ,_,


----------



## bcb

Loser's semis 

Horus vs. Mikey :S


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Loser's semis
> 
> Horus vs. Mikey :S


omg, horus, dont rant about MK again.


----------



## Trela

Hub 

At least you could've tried! You did good with 5th place, btw!

Horus and Mikey: Yoll've got until tomorrow. Gogogo!

Tomorrow we finish ReturNable! I will be on tomorrow at 5:30pm ready to fight the winner of the Loser's Bracket. Of course, I'll give Horus/Mikey/bcb time to finish their matches. Don't wanna make Trela pissed though...


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub
> 
> At least you could've tried! You did good with 5th place, btw!
> 
> Horus and Mikey: Yoll've got until tomorrow. Gogogo!
> 
> Tomorrow we finish ReturNable! I will be on tomorrow at 5:30pm ready to fight the winner of the Loser's Bracket. Of course, I'll give Horus/Mikey/bcb time to finish their matches. Don't wanna make Trela pissed though...


cant. tests. studying. destruction.


----------



## Trela

What?

Well, can you do it tonight? I think Horus is playing with Hub right now.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> What?
> 
> Well, can you do it tonight? I think Horus is playing with Hub right now.


sorry, no. I'll see if I have time. I have a half day tomorrow.


----------



## Trela

Ok. Talk to Horus about it, all right? I do not want to have to delay this thing again, but I'll understand if you REALLY cannot play tomorrow.

Imma get on Brawl in 15 minutes.


----------



## Palad][n

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok. Talk to Horus about it, all right? I do not want to have to delay this thing again, but I'll understand if you REALLY cannot play tomorrow.
> 
> Imma get on Brawl in 15 minutes.


Didnt give me a second chance when i had to fight Judo but couldnt since it was thanks giving 

Not my fault for not being able to play BEFORE the last day >.>

oh well... dont really mind





Anyway,,, Hub why where you like WTF yesterday?


----------



## Trela

Well like you left the day it was to be done and were going to be gone for 3 days. I couldn't afford that. If I would've known that Mikey would'nt be able to do his match, then I would've given you more time. Sorry  Mikey should be able get it done tomorrow...hopefully!

*gets on Brawl*


----------



## Palad][n

Hey trela with homebrew can u play on custom stages ONLINE?


----------



## Trela

I think.

But both players must have the same Code to do so.


----------



## Palad][n

kk well im on brawl. Im ready whenever you are


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub
> 
> At least you could've tried! You did good with 5th place, btw!
> 
> Horus and Mikey: Yoll've got until tomorrow. Gogogo!
> 
> Tomorrow we finish ReturNable! I will be on tomorrow at 5:30pm ready to fight the winner of the Loser's Bracket. Of course, I'll give Horus/Mikey/bcb time to finish their matches. Don't wanna make Trela pissed though...


wtf yoll've



two contractions (ignoring the poorly mispelled one) together...?


----------



## Horus

I wanted to fight Trela tonight :L

I had to choose you or a friend that hasn't been on for a while then Paladin joined you while I was thinking.

Anyway; my friend was supposedly rusty and he destroyed me, all these MKs and spammers are destroying my game I swear


----------



## Palad][n

Horus... sorry i fought Trela... again ><

Edit:

man i really need to improve. I just saw the replay on which i thought i did good on, but when i watched it... i looked likesuch a noob.... I need to get in the  habit of bair more... and to be more unpredictable


----------



## Horus

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 1 2009, 11:38:04 PM]Horus... sorry i fought Trela... again ><
> 
> Edit:
> 
> man i really need to improve. I just saw the replay on which i thought i did good on, but when i watched it... i looked likesuch a noob.... I need to get in the  habit of bair more... and to be more unpredictable


 <_< 

Take Hub's spot instead of mine you whore


----------



## Palad][n

Horus said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 1 2009, 11:38:04 PM]Horus... sorry i fought Trela... again ><
> 
> Edit:
> 
> man i really need to improve. I just saw the replay on which i thought i did good on, but when i watched it... i looked likesuch a noob.... I need to get in the  habit of bair more... and to be more unpredictable
> 
> 
> 
> <_<
> 
> Take Hub's spot instead of mine you whore
Click to expand...

hub didnt join.

It was just Trela and I

Sorry ><


----------



## Horus

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 2 2009, 12:15:44 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 1 2009, 11:38:04 PM]Horus... sorry i fought Trela... again ><
> 
> Edit:
> 
> man i really need to improve. I just saw the replay on which i thought i did good on, but when i watched it... i looked likesuch a noob.... I need to get in the  habit of bair more... and to be more unpredictable
> 
> 
> 
> <_<
> 
> Take Hub's spot instead of mine you whore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hub didnt join.
> 
> It was just Trela and I
> 
> Sorry ><
Click to expand...

There was a FFA with you, Trela, bcb, and Hub. Joined that one and got a rejected message cus you got there 3 seconds before.


----------



## Palad][n

Horus said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 2 2009, 12:15:44 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 1 2009, 11:38:04 PM]Horus... sorry i fought Trela... again ><
> 
> Edit:
> 
> man i really need to improve. I just saw the replay on which i thought i did good on, but when i watched it... i looked likesuch a noob.... I need to get in the  habit of bair more... and to be more unpredictable
> 
> 
> 
> <_<
> 
> Take Hub's spot instead of mine you whore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hub didnt join.
> 
> It was just Trela and I
> 
> Sorry ><
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a FFA with you, Trela, bcb, and Hub. Joined that one and got a rejected message cus you got there 3 seconds before.
Click to expand...

oh. I joined that before hub got there. 

Trela hosted
Then Pie Disliker (bcb) joined
Then I joined
Then Hub joined


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Tier hater. There's nothing wrong with OUs, unless used in an UU or NU battle, which yours was not.
> 
> And Mixmence > Specsmence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still, people who have like all OUs just makes me angry.
> 
> I know mixmence is better, specsmence is for a surprise. I dont want to use the first set on smogon where everyone predicts you.
> 
> Oh, and sorry trela. But if MK gets banned then snake will get banned later. (maybe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard battle is standard battle. It's like playing Brawl with Meta Knight.
> 
> Not really. Every has an open mind when fighting Mence. Unless you see Dragon Dance, there's always a possiblity it's carrying special moves if you see a physical one and vice versa. If you see no life orb or leftovers, it giving the game away your specs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not really. youre obviously gonna predict an outrage before you predict a hydro pump.
Click to expand...

For the simple reason that Hydro Pump on Mence is *censored.2.0*.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> still, people who have like all OUs just makes me angry.
> 
> I know mixmence is better, specsmence is for a surprise. I dont want to use the first set on smogon where everyone predicts you.
> 
> Oh, and sorry trela. But if MK gets banned then snake will get banned later. (maybe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard battle is standard battle. It's like playing Brawl with Meta Knight.
> 
> Not really. Every has an open mind when fighting Mence. Unless you see Dragon Dance, there's always a possiblity it's carrying special moves if you see a physical one and vice versa. If you see no life orb or leftovers, it giving the game away your specs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not really. youre obviously gonna predict an outrage before you predict a hydro pump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the simple reason that Hydro Pump on Mence is *censored.2.0*.
Click to expand...

not really. At all.
A hippowdon will be surprised and maybe KOed by it.


----------



## bcb

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 2 2009, 12:20:31 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 2 2009, 12:15:44 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 1 2009, 11:38:04 PM]Horus... sorry i fought Trela... again ><
> 
> Edit:
> 
> man i really need to improve. I just saw the replay on which i thought i did good on, but when i watched it... i looked likesuch a noob.... I need to get in the  habit of bair more... and to be more unpredictable
> 
> 
> 
> <_<
> 
> Take Hub's spot instead of mine you whore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hub didnt join.
> 
> It was just Trela and I
> 
> Sorry ><
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a FFA with you, Trela, bcb, and Hub. Joined that one and got a rejected message cus you got there 3 seconds before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh. I joined that before hub got there.
> 
> Trela hosted
> Then Pie Disliker (bcb) joined
> Then I joined
> Then Hub joined
Click to expand...

Hub joined before you. Barely.

First come, first serve Horus.

O and I have a project today, and two tests to study for. I'm probably not gonna be able to do loser's finals AND grand finals if I win today.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Standard battle is standard battle. It's like playing Brawl with Meta Knight.
> 
> Not really. Every has an open mind when fighting Mence. Unless you see Dragon Dance, there's always a possiblity it's carrying special moves if you see a physical one and vice versa. If you see no life orb or leftovers, it giving the game away your specs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not really. youre obviously gonna predict an outrage before you predict a hydro pump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the simple reason that Hydro Pump on Mence is *censored.2.0*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not really. At all.
> A hippowdon will be surprised and maybe KOed by it.
Click to expand...


SpecsMence Draco Meteor vs Standard Hippo: 92.86% - 109.52%

Draco Meteor does fine.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpecsMence Draco Meteor vs Standard Hippo: 92.86% - 109.52%
> 
> Pointless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not really. youre obviously gonna predict an outrage before you predict a hydro pump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the simple reason that Hydro Pump on Mence is *censored.2.0*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not really. At all.
> A hippowdon will be surprised and maybe KOed by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

...
pogeymon battle? <----------

Draco meteor makes you switch.


----------



## Silverstorms

I butchered the quoting >.<

And I only do Shoddy.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I butchered the quoting >.<
> 
> And I only do Shoddy.


Shoddy? say what?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I butchered the quoting >.<
> 
> And I only do Shoddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Shoddy? say what?
Click to expand...

Online battle simulator. It's where the pros go.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I butchered the quoting >.<
> 
> And I only do Shoddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Shoddy? say what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Online battle simulator. It's where the pros go.
Click to expand...

you obviously cant beat me then.
Prove you is pro.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I butchered the quoting >.<
> 
> And I only do Shoddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Shoddy? say what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Online battle simulator. It's where the pros go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you obviously cant beat me then.
> Prove you is pro.
Click to expand...

On shoddy, you can change your team in less than 2 minutes AND play some of the best in the world.

Why play DS?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I butchered the quoting >.<
> 
> And I only do Shoddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Shoddy? say what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Online battle simulator. It's where the pros go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you obviously cant beat me then.
> Prove you is pro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On shoddy, you can change your team in less than 2 minutes AND play some of the best in the world.
> 
> Why play DS?
Click to expand...

BECAUSE YOU CAN. 
YOU BETTER DO IT. NOW.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Online battle simulator. It's where the pros go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you obviously cant beat me then.
> Prove you is pro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On shoddy, you can change your team in less than 2 minutes AND play some of the best in the world.
> 
> Why play DS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BECAUSE YOU CAN.
> YOU BETTER DO IT. NOW.
Click to expand...

Fine. I'll throw together some EV trained pokes.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> you obviously cant beat me then.
> Prove you is pro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On shoddy, you can change your team in less than 2 minutes AND play some of the best in the world.
> 
> Why play DS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BECAUSE YOU CAN.
> YOU BETTER DO IT. NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine. I'll throw together some EV trained pokes.
Click to expand...

hurry up. I'm not exactly sure if my mom will let me play. Gotta go secret spy-like.


----------



## cornymikey

hey pro, you done?


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 2 2009, 12:20:31 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 2 2009, 12:15:44 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> hub didnt join.
> 
> It was just Trela and I
> 
> Sorry ><
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a FFA with you, Trela, bcb, and Hub. Joined that one and got a rejected message cus you got there 3 seconds before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh. I joined that before hub got there.
> 
> Trela hosted
> Then Pie Disliker (bcb) joined
> Then I joined
> Then Hub joined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub joined before you. Barely.
> 
> First come, first serve Horus.
> 
> O and I have a project today, and two tests to study for. I'm probably not gonna be able to do loser's finals AND grand finals if I win today.
Click to expand...

You wouldn't be saying that if you couldn't join.


----------



## Silverstorms

We playing singles, right?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> We playing singles, right?


YAH. lv 100.
no voice chat today. cant let my mom hear.
tell me when you go online.


----------



## Silverstorms

Time to legendary spam then.

And I don't have you added.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Time to legendary spam then.


WTF, NO. STANDARD. NO UBERS. ALL THOSE JUNK CLAUSES.


----------



## Silverstorms

Not added, fewl.


----------



## cornymikey

I DONT EVEN HAVE YOUR FC


----------



## Silverstorms

1333 4758 2537


----------



## cornymikey

kk. my fc in profile. going online.

oh, you *censored.4.0*. latios is uber.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> oh, you *censored.4.0*. latios is uber.


And you thought I got mad because of MK

(He has his own *censored.3.0*ing tier :throwingrottenapples:  )


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, you *censored.4.0*. latios is uber.
> 
> 
> 
> And you thought I got mad because of MK
> 
> (He has his own *censored.3.0*ing tier :throwingrottenapples:  )
Click to expand...

well, this is pokemon. >=(
silver, I blame latios. Rematch without latios, anus!


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, you *censored.4.0*. latios is uber.
> 
> 
> 
> And you thought I got mad because of MK
> 
> (He has his own *censored.3.0*ing tier :throwingrottenapples:  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, this is pokemon. >=(
> silver, I blame latios. Rematch without latios, anus!
Click to expand...

Latios is OU you whore.

Deal with it or go *censored.3.0* MK


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, you *censored.4.0*. latios is uber.
> 
> 
> 
> And you thought I got mad because of MK
> 
> (He has his own *censored.3.0*ing tier :throwingrottenapples:  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, this is pokemon. >=(
> silver, I blame latios. Rematch without latios, anus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Latios is OU you whore.
> 
> Deal with it or go *censored.3.0* MK
Click to expand...

no, it isnt.

http://www.smogon.com/dp/pokemon/latios


----------



## Hub12

Hey *censored.7.61*.

Sup'?


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hey *censored.7.61*.
> 
> Sup'?


POGEYMONZ.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey *censored.7.61*.
> 
> Sup'?
> 
> 
> 
> POGEYMONZ.
Click to expand...

On a brawl thread?

Smooth move.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, you *censored.4.0*. latios is uber.
> 
> 
> 
> And you thought I got mad because of MK
> 
> (He has his own *censored.3.0*ing tier :throwingrottenapples:  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, this is pokemon. >=(
> silver, I blame latios. Rematch without latios, anus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Latios is OU you whore.
> 
> Deal with it or go *censored.3.0* MK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, it isnt.
> 
> http://www.smogon.com/dp/pokemon/latios
Click to expand...

Latios is OU in Japan without Soul Dew.

And Japan knows all!


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> well, this is pokemon. >=(
> silver, I blame latios. Rematch without latios, anus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Latios is OU you whore.
> 
> Deal with it or go *censored.3.0* MK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, it isnt.
> 
> http://www.smogon.com/dp/pokemon/latios
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Latios is OU in Japan without Soul Dew.
> 
> And Japan knows all!
Click to expand...

NO.
you cannot compare USA/England/whatever to japan, mof0.

You used just about all OUs and you need an uber too. ARAUSFHASIFHIGH


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> well, this is pokemon. >=(
> silver, I blame latios. Rematch without latios, anus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Latios is OU you whore.
> 
> Deal with it or go *censored.3.0* MK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, it isnt.
> 
> http://www.smogon.com/dp/pokemon/latios
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Latios is OU in Japan without Soul Dew.
> 
> And Japan knows all!
Click to expand...

Hai Matt.

Do you still brawl? :U


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, you *censored.4.0*. latios is uber.
> 
> 
> 
> And you thought I got mad because of MK
> 
> (He has his own *censored.3.0*ing tier :throwingrottenapples:  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, this is pokemon. >=(
> silver, I blame latios. Rematch without latios, anus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Latios is OU you whore.
> 
> Deal with it or go *censored.3.0* MK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, it isnt.
> 
> http://www.smogon.com/dp/pokemon/latios
Click to expand...

I was thinking of Latias, my bad

To be fair though, Latios is a Offensive Latias


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> well, this is pokemon. >=(
> silver, I blame latios. Rematch without latios, anus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Latios is OU you whore.
> 
> Deal with it or go *censored.3.0* MK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, it isnt.
> 
> http://www.smogon.com/dp/pokemon/latios
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking of Latias, my bad
> 
> To be fair though, Latios is a Offensive Latias
Click to expand...

Latios is cheaper than Latias. Latias is a wall and Latios is like a MEGA ULTRA BOMB BOOOOM.


----------



## Hub12

Stop talking about poking gay men. ;__;


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Stop talking about poking gay men. ;__;


too bad.
I likes to pokemon battle nao.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Latios is OU you whore.
> 
> Deal with it or go *censored.3.0* MK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, it isnt.
> 
> http://www.smogon.com/dp/pokemon/latios
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking of Latias, my bad
> 
> To be fair though, Latios is a Offensive Latias
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Latios is cheaper than Latias. Latias is a wall and Latios is like a MEGA ULTRA BOMB BOOOOM.
Click to expand...

>.>

Japan likes it


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Latios is OU you whore.
> 
> Deal with it or go *censored.3.0* MK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, it isnt.
> 
> http://www.smogon.com/dp/pokemon/latios
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Latios is OU in Japan without Soul Dew.
> 
> And Japan knows all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO.
> you cannot compare USA/England/whatever to japan, mof0.
> 
> You used just about all OUs and you need an uber too. ARAUSFHASIFHIGH
Click to expand...

I only play doubles on DS, so of course that considerably lowered my poke choices. 

And anyway, you used 3 OUs and 3 of the most common UUs, 2 of which have been considered broken at one point.


----------



## Hub12

D= Weirdos. :G Can't you talk on a POKEMON thread?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> D= Weirdos. :G Can't you talk on a POKEMON thread?


The topic would die, so either gtfo or deal with it


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> no, it isnt.
> 
> http://www.smogon.com/dp/pokemon/latios
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Latios is OU in Japan without Soul Dew.
> 
> And Japan knows all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO.
> you cannot compare USA/England/whatever to japan, mof0.
> 
> You used just about all OUs and you need an uber too. ARAUSFHASIFHIGH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only play doubles on DS, so of course that considerably lowered my poke choices.
> 
> And anyway, you used 3 OUs and 3 of the most common UUs, 2 of which have been considered broken at one point.
Click to expand...

ok, maybe registeel is a broken UU, but its still not as good as an OU.

TOO BAD.
REMATCH NOW. WITHOUT LATIOS.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.smogon.com/dp/pokemon/latios
> 
> 
> 
> Latios is OU in Japan without Soul Dew.
> 
> And Japan knows all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO.
> you cannot compare USA/England/whatever to japan, mof0.
> 
> You used just about all OUs and you need an uber too. ARAUSFHASIFHIGH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only play doubles on DS, so of course that considerably lowered my poke choices.
> 
> And anyway, you used 3 OUs and 3 of the most common UUs, 2 of which have been considered broken at one point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, maybe registeel is a broken UU, but its still not as good as an OU.
> 
> TOO BAD.
> REMATCH NOW. WITHOUT LATIOS.
Click to expand...

Fine, but we play doubles.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D= Weirdos. :G Can't you talk on a POKEMON thread?
> 
> 
> 
> The topic would die, so either gtfo or deal with it
Click to expand...

Well maybe Trela should change the title to "Disguised Brawl Thread: Pokemon here".


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.smogon.com/dp/pokemon/latios
> 
> 
> 
> NO.
> you cannot compare USA/England/whatever to japan, mof0.
> 
> You used just about all OUs and you need an uber too. ARAUSFHASIFHIGH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only play doubles on DS, so of course that considerably lowered my poke choices.
> 
> And anyway, you used 3 OUs and 3 of the most common UUs, 2 of which have been considered broken at one point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, maybe registeel is a broken UU, but its still not as good as an OU.
> 
> TOO BAD.
> REMATCH NOW. WITHOUT LATIOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, but we play doubles.
Click to expand...

what? but I'll suck at doubles. D:
fine. lemme get more OUs then. TAKE OUT LATIOS.

and NO, hub. I'm too busy playing poke gay mon.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.smogon.com/dp/pokemon/latios
> 
> 
> 
> I only play doubles on DS, so of course that considerably lowered my poke choices.
> 
> And anyway, you used 3 OUs and 3 of the most common UUs, 2 of which have been considered broken at one point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, maybe registeel is a broken UU, but its still not as good as an OU.
> 
> TOO BAD.
> REMATCH NOW. WITHOUT LATIOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, but we play doubles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what? but I'll suck at doubles. D:
> fine. lemme get more OUs then. TAKE OUT LATIOS.
> 
> and NO, hub. I'm too busy playing poke gay mon.
Click to expand...

After?


MATT ANSWER MAH QUESTION >___<


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D= Weirdos. :G Can't you talk on a POKEMON thread?
> 
> 
> 
> The topic would die, so either gtfo or deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well maybe Trela should change the title to "Disguised Brawl Thread: Pokemon here".
Click to expand...

While he's at, he should add "no annoying 12 year olds"


----------



## cornymikey

get online, silver.

hub: silver probably brawls when he feels like it and not playing MKW.

I actually have a lot of hw, but wii is loud and big, DS is not. so NO


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D= Weirdos. :G Can't you talk on a POKEMON thread?
> 
> 
> 
> The topic would die, so either gtfo or deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well maybe Trela should change the title to "Disguised Brawl Thread: Pokemon here".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While he's at, he should add "no annoying 12 year olds"
Click to expand...

13 soon.

:3

MIKEY DO YOUR HOMEWORK NOW.


----------



## Silverstorms

Online, plz.


----------



## cornymikey

lol, that was terrible on my part. Oh well, GGz.
Wailord is beast.


----------



## Silverstorms

Gigawhale + Rawr!!! = owned.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Gigawhale + Rawr!!! = owned.


I shoulda got my metagross with selfdestruct, registeel with explosion, and my genar with explosion. That would mean win. HAHA 

And whered you get your haxrachi? Its in a master ball.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigawhale + Rawr!!! = owned.
> 
> 
> 
> I shoulda got my metagross with selfdestruct, registeel with explosion, and my genar with explosion. That would mean win. HAHA
> 
> And whered you get your haxrachi? Its in a master ball.
Click to expand...

GTS. But it has legit stats and stuff, so idc if it's hacked or not.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigawhale + Rawr!!! = owned.
> 
> 
> 
> I shoulda got my metagross with selfdestruct, registeel with explosion, and my genar with explosion. That would mean win. HAHA
> 
> And whered you get your haxrachi? Its in a master ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GTS. But it has legit stats and stuff, so idc if it's hacked or not.
Click to expand...

alrighty then.


----------



## Gnome

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D= Weirdos. :G Can't you talk on a POKEMON thread?
> 
> 
> 
> The topic would die, so either gtfo or deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well maybe Trela should change the title to "Disguised Brawl Thread: Pokemon here".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While he's at, he should add "no annoying 12 year olds"
Click to expand...

Gnome walks in.

Gnome sees the sign.

Gnome walks out.


----------



## Hub12

HORUS HORUS HORUS


----------



## Elliot

Anyone brawl? ;S


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> HORUS HORUS HORUS


...


----------



## Trela

Well.

This sucks.

bcb AND Mikey couldn't do their matches today. F!

I'm just giving TWO MORE DAYS (I have a feeling it cant be done tomorrow, so...). I will make sure I get on tomorrow after school! If yoll cant do your matches tomorrow and Friday, well then, that sucks. You'll be disqualified! I want to get this over with!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Well.
> 
> This sucks.
> 
> bcb AND Mikey couldn't do their matches today. F!
> 
> I'm just giving TWO MORE DAYS (I have a feeling it cant be done tomorrow, so...). I will make sure I get on tomorrow after school! If yoll cant do your matches tomorrow and Friday, well then, that sucks. You'll be disqualified! I want to get this over with!


The results are kinda obvious...

1:Trela
2:Mikey
3:bcb
4:Horus
5:Hub


----------



## Palad][n

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D= Weirdos. :G Can't you talk on a POKEMON thread?
> 
> 
> 
> The topic would die, so either gtfo or deal with it
Click to expand...

win

By the way, is hub a boy or girl...
and how old =X

nevermind he/shes 12 and he/she admitted it...


----------



## Horus

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 3 2009, 12:46:47 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D= Weirdos. :G Can't you talk on a POKEMON thread?
> 
> 
> 
> The topic would die, so either gtfo or deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> win
> 
> By the way, is hub a boy or girl...
> and how old =X
> 
> nevermind he/shes 12 and he/she admitted it...
Click to expand...

Girl, kinda obvious, look at all the crazy ass smileys she uses. I mean if she was a guy, she wouldn't be straight.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 3 2009, 12:46:47 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D= Weirdos. :G Can't you talk on a POKEMON thread?
> 
> 
> 
> The topic would die, so either gtfo or deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> win
> 
> By the way, is hub a boy or girl...
> and how old =X
> 
> nevermind he/shes 12 and he/she admitted it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Girl, kinda obvious, look at all the crazy ass smileys she uses. I mean if she was a guy, she wouldn't be straight.
Click to expand...

Lol, and look at her avi and sig, it's got all of that purple and pink *censored.2.0* in it, it's obvious isn't it? I mean, if she WAS a guy she'd most definitely be gay, but, she's a she.

Oh, and Silver, when's the next tutoring thing going on for Smogon? Are you still gonna do it?


----------



## Silverstorms

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 3 2009, 12:46:47 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D= Weirdos. :G Can't you talk on a POKEMON thread?
> 
> 
> 
> The topic would die, so either gtfo or deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> win
> 
> By the way, is hub a boy or girl...
> and how old =X
> 
> nevermind he/shes 12 and he/she admitted it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Girl, kinda obvious, look at all the crazy ass smileys she uses. I mean if she was a guy, she wouldn't be straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, and look at her avi and sig, it's got all of that purple and pink *censored.2.0* in it, it's obvious isn't it? I mean, if she WAS a guy she'd most definitely be gay, but, she's a she.
> 
> Oh, and Silver, when's the next tutoring thing going on for Smogon? Are you still gonna do it?
Click to expand...

No idea.


----------



## Hub12

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 3 2009, 12:46:47 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D= Weirdos. :G Can't you talk on a POKEMON thread?
> 
> 
> 
> The topic would die, so either gtfo or deal with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> win
> 
> *<big>By the way, is hub a boy or girl...
> and how old =X
> 
> nevermind he/shes 12 and he/she admitted it...</big>*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big>*Girl, kinda obvious, look at all the crazy ass smileys she uses. I mean if she was a guy, she wouldn't be straight.</big>*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big>*Lol, and look at her avi and sig, it's got all of that purple and pink *censored.2.0* in it, it's obvious isn't it? I mean, if she WAS a guy she'd most definitely be gay, but, she's a she.</big>*
> 
> Oh, and Silver, when's the next tutoring thing going on for Smogon? Are you still gonna do it?
Click to expand...

-slaps Paladin-

HOW DARE YOU THINK I WAS A BOY? 

OLO


----------



## bcb

Silly, there are no girls on the internets.

Hub's just gay. No offense to gays.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silly, there are no girls on the internets.
> 
> Hub's just gay. No offense to gays.


Which means everyone is gay on here.

FFFFFUUUU-


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly, there are no girls on the internets.
> 
> Hub's just gay. No offense to gays.
> 
> 
> 
> Which means everyone is gay on here.
> 
> FFFFFUUUU-
Click to expand...

...only guys that main Kirby, MK, Peach, and G&W.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly, there are no girls on the internets.
> 
> Hub's just gay. No offense to gays.
> 
> 
> 
> Which means everyone is gay on here.
> 
> FFFFFUUUU-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...only guys that main Kirby, MK, Peach, and G&W.
Click to expand...

I main random, brah.


----------



## bcb

...Anyone brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

HORUS, WE HAVE TO DO OUR MATCH TODAY. FRIDAY, I HAVE ONLY 1 HOUR BETWEEN 4 TO 5 PM EAstern. we have to do it today, really quick.


----------



## cornymikey

HORUS, NOW.


ARE YOU GOING ONLINE OR SOMETHING? RESPOND


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> HORUS, NOW.
> 
> 
> ARE YOU GOING ONLINE OR SOMETHING? RESPOND


Brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HORUS, NOW.
> 
> 
> ARE YOU GOING ONLINE OR SOMETHING? RESPOND
> 
> 
> 
> Brawl?
Click to expand...

NO. IM WAITING FOR HORUS.


WTF, HORUS, YOURE OFFLINE.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HORUS, NOW.
> 
> 
> ARE YOU GOING ONLINE OR SOMETHING? RESPOND
> 
> 
> 
> Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO. IM WAITING FOR HORUS.
> 
> 
> WTF, HORUS, YOURE OFFLINE.
Click to expand...

Now?


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HORUS, NOW.
> 
> 
> ARE YOU GOING ONLINE OR SOMETHING? RESPOND
> 
> 
> 
> Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO. IM WAITING FOR HORUS.
> 
> 
> WTF, HORUS, YOURE OFFLINE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now?
Click to expand...

NOOOO. NEVER. I HAVE LOTS OF HW.


----------



## Trela

Mikey, since tomorrow is the last day and you can't do it tomorrow (lolonehour), I'll give Horus until today to do it.

Just stay on and all will be good!


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Mikey, since tomorrow is the last day and you can't do it tomorrow (lolonehour), I'll give Horus until today to do it.
> 
> Just stay on and all will be good!


ok, and he was JUST ON, when I was on. ASDISHDGDUFJ


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Mikey, since tomorrow is the last day and you can't do it tomorrow (lolonehour), I'll give Horus until today to do it.
> 
> Just stay on and all will be good!


Damn, I was hoping for a automatic win on my part.

My scheme has been foiled :{

Anyway I got dinner and HW soon so I'll repost saying "I'm ready mikey!" or some crap like that later


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey, since tomorrow is the last day and you can't do it tomorrow (lolonehour), I'll give Horus until today to do it.
> 
> Just stay on and all will be good!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I was hoping for a automatic win on my part.
> 
> My scheme has been foiled :{
> 
> Anyway I got dinner and HW soon so I'll repost saying "I'm ready mikey!" or some crap like that later
Click to expand...

DAMMIT, BUT I MIGHT NOT BE ABLE TO DO IT IN 2 HOURS
NAO!!!


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey, since tomorrow is the last day and you can't do it tomorrow (lolonehour), I'll give Horus until today to do it.
> 
> Just stay on and all will be good!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I was hoping for a automatic win on my part.
> 
> My scheme has been foiled :{
> 
> Anyway I got dinner and HW soon so I'll repost saying "I'm ready mikey!" or some crap like that later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT, BUT I MIGHT NOT BE ABLE TO DO IT IN 2 HOURS
> NAO!!!
Click to expand...

I have dinner in literally minutes, My parents will just get ticked and I'll still be forced to eat (Lol, I forget to eat when I'm by myself) I doubt it'll take two hours so chill


----------



## cornymikey

fine, anus.


----------



## cornymikey

YOU DONE YET?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> YOU DONE YET?!?!?!?!?!?!?


Homework almost done


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU DONE YET?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Homework almost done
Click to expand...

WTF? HURRY UP


----------



## Kanye Omari West

brawl anyone pls


----------



## bcb

So I'm guessing Mikey and Horus have done their match.

Just a guess.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> So I'm guessing Mikey and Horus have done their match.
> 
> Just a guess.


I'm sorry sir, you pressed the wrong button.

Please choose the one that says "Horus did not do his match with Mikey yet and we're brawling with Trela".


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm guessing Mikey and Horus have done their match.
> 
> Just a guess.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry sir, you pressed the wrong button.
> 
> Please choose the one that says "Horus did not do his match with Mikey yet and we're brawling with Trela".
Click to expand...

Are you... freaking kidding me?


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm guessing Mikey and Horus have done their match.
> 
> Just a guess.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry sir, you pressed the wrong button.
> 
> Please choose the one that says "Horus did not do his match with Mikey yet and we're brawling with Trela".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you... freaking kidding me?
Click to expand...

Nope, wanna join?


----------



## Horus

Lol

I was looking for training ;o

I'm ready, although Mikey seems to be viewing my profile for 14 minutes

I guess I'll go try to join Trela's game until Mikey shows up


----------



## Hub12

Now?


----------



## cornymikey

WTF?!?!?!?!??!?!?
YOU WERE PLAYING IN TRELAS GAME?!?!?!?!?
IN 10 MINUTES. LITERALLY, MOTHERFUDGER.


----------



## Palad][n

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly, there are no girls on the internets.
> 
> Hub's just gay. No offense to gays.
> 
> 
> 
> Which means everyone is gay on here.
> 
> FFFFFUUUU-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...only guys that main Kirby, MK, Peach, and G&W.
Click to expand...

http://www.kylevarner.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/****_you_guys.jpg


----------



## Hub12

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 3 2009, 08:51:37 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly, there are no girls on the internets.
> 
> Hub's just gay. No offense to gays.
> 
> 
> 
> Which means everyone is gay on here.
> 
> FFFFFUUUU-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...only guys that main Kirby, MK, Peach, and G&W.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.kylevarner.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/****_you_guys.jpg
Click to expand...

NO *censored.3.0* YOU FOR THINKING I WAS A GIRL LOL

LOOK AT MY SPOILER


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> WTF?!?!?!?!??!?!?
> YOU WERE PLAYING IN TRELAS GAME?!?!?!?!?
> IN 10 MINUTES. LITERALLY, MOTHERFUDGER.


Lol

I'll still be playing Trela just join our game then we'll both quit and you can host a game, just so I know your on or w/e


----------



## Palad][n

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 3 2009, 08:51:37 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly, there are no girls on the internets.
> 
> Hub's just gay. No offense to gays.
> 
> 
> 
> Which means everyone is gay on here.
> 
> FFFFFUUUU-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...only guys that main Kirby, MK, Peach, and G&W.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.kylevarner.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/****_you_guys.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO *censored.3.0* YOU *FOR THINKING I WAS A GIRL* LOL
> 
> LOOK AT MY SPOILER
Click to expand...

no, i thought you were a guy because of how you worded your posts
colors dont mean *censored.2.0*... seriously

and i still think you are a gay guy.

Btw, you wrote '*censored.3.0* you for thinking I was a girl', which means that you didnt want to be thought of as a girl... because you're a guy...

or... just a lousy typo


----------



## bcb

LOL no offense Pally. I just ment that cause usually Hub uses Kirby. xD


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> LOL no offense Pally. I just ment that cause usually Hub uses Kirby. xD


I main random shtoopid.

AND I'M NOT GAY asdfghjkl;'


----------



## Palad][n

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> LOL no offense Pally. I just ment that cause usually Hub uses Kirby. xD


Oh lol ><

Well at least i dont Use MK, Peach, etc etc.

And back to the MK should be banned section of this topic...
Snake is cheap
He should be banned =X

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Lol just kidding.
Ill probably get jumped by all of you snake die-heart fans 
</div>


@hub: So you must be a lesbian


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL no offense Pally. I just ment that cause usually Hub uses Kirby. xD
> 
> 
> 
> I main random shtoopid.
> 
> AND I'M NOT GAY asdfghjkl;'
Click to expand...

You usually used Kirby in past. Random was only recently, BTW you sucked with Luigi.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL no offense Pally. I just ment that cause usually Hub uses Kirby. xD
> 
> 
> 
> I main random shtoopid.
> 
> AND I'M NOT GAY asdfghjkl;'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You usually used Kirby in past. Random was only recently, BTW you sucked with Luigi.
Click to expand...

Now I don't. WANNA GO?

@ Pally: YOU WANNA GO TO?

BRAWL?


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL no offense Pally. I just ment that cause usually Hub uses Kirby. xD
> 
> 
> 
> I main random shtoopid.
> 
> AND I'M NOT GAY asdfghjkl;'
Click to expand...

gaycist.


----------



## bcb

...I need to study my mathematics.


----------



## Palad][n

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL no offense Pally. I just ment that cause usually Hub uses Kirby. xD
> 
> 
> 
> I main random shtoopid.
> 
> AND I'M NOT GAY asdfghjkl;'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You usually used Kirby in past. Random was only recently, BTW you sucked with Luigi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I don't. WANNA GO?
> 
> @ Pally: YOU WANNA GO TO?
> 
> BRAWL?
Click to expand...

Nah i got HW to do.
I usually procrastinate but... nahh.

Anyway, i hope this little 'argument' didn't make you hate me...

Oh well


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL no offense Pally. I just ment that cause usually Hub uses Kirby. xD
> 
> 
> 
> I main random shtoopid.
> 
> AND I'M NOT GAY asdfghjkl;'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gaycist.
Click to expand...

Horus is waiting for joo.


----------



## Hub12

GOD DAMMIT DO YOUR HW EARLY LIKE ME


----------



## Palad][n

Paladin said:
			
		

> Snake is cheap
> He should be banned =X
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Lol just kidding.
> Ill probably get jumped by all of you snake die-heart fans
> </div>


Yep...

Why shouldnt he be banned if MK should be banned?


----------



## bcb

I do homework slightly late, and study REALLY LATE.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I do homework slightly late, and study REALLY LATE.


Well, try to do it earlier. z>.<z


----------



## cornymikey

LAG. lemme try to do it again.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> LAG. lemme try to do it again.


I.
LOL'ED.

Wanna brawl after your match?

I wanna ownz you.


----------



## cornymikey

oh yeah, I three stocked horus. LMAO.
What happened?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> LAG. lemme try to do it again.


Wanna redo all 3 matches with Snake V.S. Mario?

1st one was >.>

2nd you suicided 

3 we lagged out


----------



## bcb

Wait so Mikey won? K


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Wait so Mikey won? K


He won the first match

I won the second because he killed himself 3 times

last one we lagged out


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAG. lemme try to do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna redo all 3 matches with Snake V.S. Mario?
> 
> 1st one was >.>
> 
> 2nd you suicided
> 
> 3 we lagged out
Click to expand...

what? the second one was just cuz I wanted to switch characters. That didnt count!

Fine, lets do
First match: Mains
Next two will be snake vs mario.


----------



## bcb

O ai'ght...

F lag.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAG. lemme try to do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna redo all 3 matches with Snake V.S. Mario?
> 
> 1st one was >.>
> 
> 2nd you suicided
> 
> 3 we lagged out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what? the second one was just cuz I wanted to switch characters. That didnt count!
> 
> Fine, lets do
> First match: Mains
> Next two will be snake vs mario.
Click to expand...

Meh all 3 Sides


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAG. lemme try to do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna redo all 3 matches with Snake V.S. Mario?
> 
> 1st one was >.>
> 
> 2nd you suicided
> 
> 3 we lagged out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what? the second one was just cuz I wanted to switch characters. That didnt count!
> 
> Fine, lets do
> First match: Mains
> Next two will be snake vs mario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh all 3 Sides
Click to expand...

-_-
lets see first. Youre probably only saying that because I might destory you with MK. ok, lets try it.
AFTER FIRST MATCH COME BACK HERE


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAG. lemme try to do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna redo all 3 matches with Snake V.S. Mario?
> 
> 1st one was >.>
> 
> 2nd you suicided
> 
> 3 we lagged out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what? the second one was just cuz I wanted to switch characters. That didnt count!
> 
> Fine, lets do
> First match: Mains
> Next two will be snake vs mario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh all 3 Sides
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -_-
> lets see first. Youre probably only saying that because I might destory you with MK. ok, lets try it.
> AFTER FIRST MATCH COME BACK HERE
Click to expand...

Fine


The 3 stocking killed my pride, I just hope you know that.


----------



## Hub12

Can I join in after your done?


----------



## cornymikey

wtf lag? And I thought we were doing all sides.  Lemme change my connection.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> wtf lag? And I thought we were doing all sides.  Lemme change my connection.


ANSWER ME DAMMIT.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> wtf lag? And I thought we were doing all sides.  Lemme change my connection.


Sorry I miss read your post, I thought we would do mains 1st match and if I got destroyed we'd redo and do all 3 sides :d


----------



## cornymikey

gah, I cant even go to wifi now. ASFIAHSFSDKF


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> gah, I cant even go to wifi now. ASFIAHSFSDKF


LOST?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> gah, I cant even go to wifi now. ASFIAHSFSDKF


.-.

Tell me when your back on, watching COD MW2 vids, Xbox this Saturday/Sunday


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> gah, I cant even go to wifi now. ASFIAHSFSDKF


Why? x_x


----------



## cornymikey

IM BACK ON NOW.
HURRY.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> IM BACK ON NOW.
> HURRY.


BNMTXRCGHJ

K


----------



## bcb

This is very lulzy.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> This is very lulzy.


Done yet? ;_;


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is very lulzy.
> 
> 
> 
> Done yet? ;_;
Click to expand...

Studying? Yeah. but I'm staying on here till Horus and Mikey get their match done.... or if I have to go to my room. In that case, I'd brawl.

But I think Mikey can't play tomorrow? :/


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is very lulzy.
> 
> 
> 
> Done yet? ;_;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Studying? Yeah. but I'm staying on here till Horus and Mikey get their match done.... or if I have to go to my room. In that case, I'd brawl.
> 
> But I think Mikey can't play tomorrow? :/
Click to expand...

yay. ;D


----------



## Horus

God you kept smashing at the end -.-

oh well gg


----------



## Hub12

NOW WE BRAWLZ?!


----------



## cornymikey

yay I beat horus!

That wall jump spike for the first stock was AAWESOME. 

BCB, I really dont think I can play now. Can you do it tomorrow at 4 PM-5 PM? PLEASE


GOOD GAMESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> NOW WE BRAWLZ?!


With me? No your hella annoying and you just stand by the edge or taunt


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> yay I beat horus!
> 
> That wall jump spike for the first stock was AAWESOME.
> 
> BCB, I really dont think I can play now. Can you do it tomorrow at 4 PM-5 PM? PLEASE
> 
> 
> GOOD GAMESSSSSSSSSSSSS


Alright. 4 it is.


And yeah... I'll brawl with Hub.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay I beat horus!
> 
> That wall jump spike for the first stock was AAWESOME.
> 
> BCB, I really dont think I can play now. Can you do it tomorrow at 4 PM-5 PM? PLEASE
> 
> 
> GOOD GAMESSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. 4 it is.
> 
> 
> And yeah... I'll brawl with Hub.
Click to expand...

thats 5 your time, I think. Well, apparently so, when I click your username.

If your time right now is 9:53 PM, then you have the same time as me, bcb. If its 10:53, then youre an hour ahead. Idk, whatever. gotta go study. :O


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW WE BRAWLZ?!
> 
> 
> 
> With me? No your hella annoying and you just stand by the edge or taunt
Click to expand...

But I do good.

And bcb join too.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> God you kept smashing at the end -.-
> 
> oh well gg


yeah. Nervous. WHEW.

Least you cant say I spammed MK.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW WE BRAWLZ?!
> 
> 
> 
> With me? No your hella annoying and you just stand by the edge or taunt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I do good.
> 
> And bcb join too.
Click to expand...

You just wait for other people to damage the other while you stay there doing nothing or if your by the edge your just spam grab and hit them off the stage and hope for a Bair stage spike or try for a Dair spike


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW WE BRAWLZ?!
> 
> 
> 
> With me? No your hella annoying and you just stand by the edge or taunt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I do good.
> 
> And bcb join too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just wait for other people to damage the other while you stay there doing nothing or if your by the edge your just spam grab and hit them off the stage and hope for a Bair stage spike or try for a Dair spike
Click to expand...

That's what people do in FFA's, silly.

I own when I want in 1on1s. O:<


----------



## John102

Hey guys(and girl, referring to Hub), guess what? I just got home and I have at least 3 hours of homework to do! YAY!


----------



## Hub12

John102 said:
			
		

> Hey guys(and girl, referring to Horus), guess what? I just got home and I have at least 3 hours of homework to do! YAY!


YAY!


----------



## Trela

Ok.

So bcb Vs. Mikey tomorrow? And Horus, very good job. 4th place is sweet!


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW WE BRAWLZ?!
> 
> 
> 
> With me? No your hella annoying and you just stand by the edge or taunt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I do good.
> 
> And bcb join too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just wait for other people to damage the other while you stay there doing nothing or if your by the edge your just spam grab and hit them off the stage and hope for a Bair stage spike or try for a Dair spike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what people do in FFA's, silly.
> 
> I own when I want in 1on1s. O:<
Click to expand...

LOL own, right


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok.
> 
> So bcb Vs. Mikey tomorrow? And Horus, very good job. 4th place is sweet!


Atleast I made the top 5 .-.

Thanks though


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> But I do good.
> 
> And bcb join too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just wait for other people to damage the other while you stay there doing nothing or if your by the edge your just spam grab and hit them off the stage and hope for a Bair stage spike or try for a Dair spike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what people do in FFA's, silly.
> 
> I own when I want in 1on1s. O:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL own, right
Click to expand...

wat


----------



## Palad][n

Hey bcb can i brawl judo next time they're over?


----------



## bcb

@ Mike: You're in NYC, I'm in NYS. We're in the same time zone.

@ Paladin: Sure, if he's over.


----------



## cornymikey

BCB NAO


----------



## John102

MIKE I SEE YOU! DON'T THINK YOU CAN HIDE FROM ME! RIGHT NOW IM MAKING THE ULTIMATE POKEMONS TEAM TO BEAT YO  ASS FEWL!


----------



## cornymikey

MY ANUS YOU ARE

I made a better team than the ones I used against you. battle OR TRADE ALREADY?
I WANT MY SWEEPING MISMAGIUS


----------



## bcb

Mikey: First match is a test match. We dring out characters we don't play as and test the lag that way. If it lags... do whatever you do. If it doesn't we play normally.


----------



## cornymikey

ok. My wifi is in and out (HAHAA)
lemme go online


----------



## bcb

:/

I was planning to go Snake against, Meta lol.


----------



## cornymikey

what? no side character brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

-_-
fine, ill use MK


----------



## bcb

gl man


----------



## bcb

FFFF

My CP is Brinstar


----------



## cornymikey

what are you waiting for?


----------



## Elliot

Me want brawl someone. .-.


----------



## bcb

What's your CP mikey?


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> What's your CP mikey?


Don't worry about it, no one here even bothers to use a CP


----------



## bcb

It's best 3 out of 5 silly Mikey.


----------



## cornymikey

yay, I beat bcb. 

GGz. Lots of stalling tho, *cough*.


----------



## cornymikey

oh, oops, ok then. whats your CP?


----------



## bcb

3 OUT OF 5!


----------



## bcb

Brinstar


----------



## bcb

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I did better the 3rd match than 4th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wanted this win so badly!


----------



## cornymikey

GGz. I won.

at the end, I outstalled you with pivot grabs. 

trela, I cant do the match now. Can you do it in 5 hours?


----------



## bcb

I wasn't stalling... I was camping.


----------



## Trela

Good job both of you. Don't worry, bcb. Top 3 is VERY good!

All right Mikey. I'll be ready!


----------



## cornymikey

CAMPING, STALLING, whatever. 
GGz.

ok, trela. 5 hours! 
cya


----------



## bcb

I'm just upset because all I had to do to get top three was beat LordKnight (who was okay BTW), Azila, and Hub.

I wanted to prove that I deserved the spot I got and not by just getting a good spot in the brackets. I mean... look at Horus. He had to beat Waluigi


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I wasn't stalling... I was camping.


Camping is longer stalling :\

Lucky, 3rd place :\

Had the easy bracket -.-


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't stalling... I was camping.
> 
> 
> 
> Camping is longer stalling :\
> 
> Lucky, 3rd place :\
> 
> Had the easy bracket -.-
Click to expand...

That's EXACTLY what I'm talking about.


----------



## Trela

I'll admit, bcb. You had a EASY bracket compared to others (Horus). I had thought Kilex would get to you so you could have a better challenge and all (this kid was beating me!), but he turned out to be a quitter. Sorry for this, my boy. 

Believe me, BELIEVE me! I will give more balanced brackets next time. After actually looking at Horus' bracket, I had thought that I was the worst TO ever!


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't stalling... I was camping.
> 
> 
> 
> Camping is longer stalling :\
> 
> Lucky, 3rd place :\
> 
> Had the easy bracket -.-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's EXACTLY what I'm talking about.
Click to expand...

:d

Was writing my post when you posted yours, I could've gotten farther into the bracket but Mikey was my second match. The Waluigi matches were absolutely stupid. It was a Lag, spam, and stupidity all fused in one :d


----------



## bcb

...it's kinda funny. This was the first match where I actually screamed when I finally got KO'd.


----------



## Hub12

NO ONE LOVES ME.

/emo


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> NO ONE LOVES ME.
> 
> /emo


screw you, this is my moment of tears.


----------



## bcb

...you know, I was going even with Mikey until towards the end of that third match


----------



## Trela

LOL bcb I do that with Horus.

After I lose, I shout, "NO! Horus! Why!? F!"

Hub: Imma remach you on Spear Pillar!


----------



## bcb

Hey Trela... We should do a low tier tourney.


----------



## Trela

After me and Mikey fight, I will discuss future Tournaments.

Hub can give you the hints, too!


----------



## bcb

My Ike's been getting good. xD

I think he could have potential of being better than my Ness.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> LOL bcb I do that with Horus.
> 
> After I lose, I shout, "NO! Horus! Why!? F!"
> 
> Hub: Imma remach you on Spear Pillar!


CAN YOU HANDLE MY CHEAPNESS?!


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hey Trela... We should do a low tier tourney.


Or a mid tier tourney. I would rape =0


----------



## bcb

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Trela... We should do a low tier tourney.
> 
> 
> 
> Or a mid tier tourney. I would rape =0
Click to expand...

Eff mid tier tourneys.

I'd be forced to use... R.O.B. or somebody.


----------



## Trela

HUB! Where's the hints!

...Fine! I'll give them! But very slowly...

Hint #1: *TOMB*


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> HUB! Where's the hints!
> 
> ...Fine! I'll give them! But very slowly...
> 
> Hint #1: *TOMB*


Zelda? Swordsmen?


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> HUB! Where's the hints!
> 
> ...Fine! I'll give them! But very slowly...
> 
> Hint #1: *TOMB*


Trela
Opens
Mega
Bomb

@BCB you jus jealous cous you can't handle mid tier


----------



## bcb

John102 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUB! Where's the hints!
> 
> ...Fine! I'll give them! But very slowly...
> 
> Hint #1: *TOMB*
> 
> 
> 
> Trela
> Opens
> Mega
> Bomb
> 
> @BCB you jus jealous cous you can't handle mid tier
Click to expand...

But... you main Mid Tier.

Nobody mains Low Tier.


----------



## Trela

John got the T right.

The B is easy.


----------



## bcb

Trela
O
M
Brawl


----------



## bcb

Trela
Or
Mikey
Brawl


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUB! Where's the hints!
> 
> ...Fine! I'll give them! But very slowly...
> 
> Hint #1: *TOMB*
> 
> 
> 
> Trela
> Opens
> Mega
> Bomb
> 
> @BCB you jus jealous cous you can't handle mid tier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But... you main Mid Tier.
> 
> Nobody mains Low Tier.
Click to expand...

I could do an OK job with Ike if it were a low tier tourney, I just need to do some research on some AT's though...

it seems everyone mains high tier nowin days ='( Wolf is like the middlest you can get in mid tier, the most average character, yet he's so unique.


----------



## John102

Trela
Openly
Masturbates
Blindly


----------



## Trela

Trela's
O
M
Brawl

Keep going! And John, that is GROSS!


----------



## bcb

Trela
Owns
Mah
Brawl


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUB! Where's the hints!
> 
> ...Fine! I'll give them! But very slowly...
> 
> Hint #1: *TOMB*
> 
> 
> 
> Trela
> Opens
> Mega
> Bomb
> 
> @BCB you jus jealous cous you can't handle mid tier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But... you main Mid Tier.
> 
> Nobody mains Low Tier.
Click to expand...

 ^_^


----------



## bcb

Trela: Samus
bcb: Ike
Kid Icarus: Zelda
Palad][n: Lucas
Waluigi: Ike
Judo: Ness
cornymikey: Mario
John102: Ike
Hub12: Ness
Zay: Captain Falcon

I can see it now.


----------



## Silverstorms

Stay away from Ness, fewls.


----------



## Trela

I've recently been going Link for Low Tier now. He's fun!

Anyone else wanna try the TOMB out!?


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Stay away from Ness, fewls.


Stay away from brawl.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from Ness, fewls.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from brawl.
Click to expand...

 <_< 

Got back to TTC.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from Ness, fewls.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <_<
> 
> Go back to TTC.
Click to expand...

Brawl in TTC is dead, man.


----------



## Trela

Tbh, I dunno why I just randomly stopped getting on TTC. I don't think I want to go back though.

Since no one else is trying:

Trela's
Official
Monthly
Brawl


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Tbh, I dunno why I just randomly stopped getting on TTC. I don't think I want to go back though.
> 
> Since no one else is trying:
> 
> Trela's
> Official
> Monthly
> Brawl


Wasn't the other hint Monthlies?


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Tbh, I dunno why I just randomly stopped getting on TTC. I don't think I want to go back though.
> 
> Since no one else is trying:
> 
> Trela's
> Official
> Monthly
> Brawl


LOW TIER THEMED


----------



## Elliot

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela: Samus
> bcb: Ike
> Kid Icarus: Zelda
> Palad][n: Lucas
> Waluigi: Ike
> Judo: Ness
> cornymikey: Mario
> John102: Ike
> Hub12: Ness
> Zay: Captain Falcon
> 
> I can see it now.


Where the hell am i >_>


----------



## Silverstorms

*considers joining next tourney for lol purposes*


----------



## bcb

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela: Samus
> bcb: Ike
> Kid Icarus: Zelda
> Palad][n: Lucas
> Waluigi: Ike
> Judo: Ness
> cornymikey: Mario
> John102: Ike
> Hub12: Ness
> Zay: Captain Falcon
> 
> I can see it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell am i >_>
Click to expand...

I forget what you used for low tiers...

Do YOU you lucas?


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> *considers joining next tourney for lol purposes*


If it's low tier, you're not allowed to go Ness...you can go sonic.


----------



## bcb

Zay got Brawl+...

I'm gonna try and play him.


----------



## Elliot

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela: Samus
> bcb: Ike
> Kid Icarus: Zelda
> Palad][n: Lucas
> Waluigi: Ike
> Judo: Ness
> cornymikey: Mario
> John102: Ike
> Hub12: Ness
> Zay: Captain Falcon
> 
> I can see it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell am i >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forget what you used for low tiers...
> 
> Do YOU you lucas?
Click to expand...

Weell, IC, or Wolf nowadays.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *considers joining next tourney for lol purposes*
> 
> 
> 
> If it's low tier, you're not allowed to go Ness...you can go sonic.
Click to expand...

.....

Lucas > Sonic.


----------



## Elliot

I wanna face you again bcb >_> I'll probably suck, my skills are lowering every day.


----------



## bcb

F... the plus doesn't work.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> F... the plus doesn't work.


B+ sucks anyway


----------



## bcb

Alecks said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F... the plus doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> B+ sucks anyway
Click to expand...

No U


O hai Zay.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F... the plus doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> B+ sucks anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No U
> 
> 
> O hai Zay.
Click to expand...

great comeback kiddo, y'know, cuz that's been out for like how long?


----------



## bcb

Alecks said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F... the plus doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> B+ sucks anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No U
> 
> 
> O hai Zay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great comeback kiddo, y'know, cuz that's been out for like how long?
Click to expand...

Over 9000


----------



## Gnome

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F... the plus doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> B+ sucks anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No U
> 
> 
> O hai Zay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great comeback kiddo, y'know, cuz that's been out for like how long?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over 9000
Click to expand...

You're doing it all wrong.


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F... the plus doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> B+ sucks anyway
Click to expand...

To be fair, I doubt you could even combo with the ridiculously long hit stuns. 

And with the increased gravity, you can't recover, so you hate it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F... the plus doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> B+ sucks anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, I doubt you could even combo with the ridiculously long hit stuns.
> 
> And with the increased gravity, you can't recover, so you hate it.
Click to expand...

I hate it cuz it sucks

>:C


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F... the plus doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> B+ sucks anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, I doubt you could even combo with the ridiculously long hit stuns.
> 
> And with the increased gravity, you can't recover, so you hate it.
Click to expand...

...It's fun. Jiggs is actually good.


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F... the plus doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> B+ sucks anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, I doubt you could even combo with the ridiculously long hit stuns.
> 
> And with the increased gravity, you can't recover, so you hate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate it cuz it sucks
> 
> >:C
Click to expand...

It appears I am right c:


----------



## bcb

YOU'RE ALL BIASED.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F... the plus doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> B+ sucks anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, I doubt you could even combo with the ridiculously long hit stuns.
> 
> And with the increased gravity, you can't recover, so you hate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate it cuz it sucks
> 
> >:C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears I am right c:
Click to expand...

Nah.

Anything made by a competitive player, even feces, is not worthy.


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, I doubt you could even combo with the ridiculously long hit stuns.
> 
> And with the increased gravity, you can't recover, so you hate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate it cuz it sucks
> 
> >:C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears I am right c:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah.
> 
> Anything made by a competitive player, even feces, is not worthy.
Click to expand...

Ironic.

The thing is, I bet they could 3 stock you in like a minute at the most with any rules you choose, so has of right now without any reasons it seems you sir are jealous.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it cuz it sucks
> 
> >:C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears I am right c:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah.
> 
> Anything made by a competitive player, even feces, is not worthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironic.
> 
> The thing is, I bet they could 3 stock you in like a minute at the most with any rules you choose, so has of right now without any reasons it seems you sir are jealous.
Click to expand...

there is nothing to be jealous of, therefore i cannot be jealous.

and yeah, just try to get in with my sexy connection ;D


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> It appears I am right c:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah.
> 
> Anything made by a competitive player, even feces, is not worthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironic.
> 
> The thing is, I bet they could 3 stock you in like a minute at the most with any rules you choose, so has of right now without any reasons it seems you sir are jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is nothing to be jealous of, therefore i cannot be jealous.
> 
> and yeah, just try to get in with my sexy connection ;D
Click to expand...

Then why hate? There is no reason to hate them, people that can practice and get better while you sit here hating them.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.
> 
> Anything made by a competitive player, even feces, is not worthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironic.
> 
> The thing is, I bet they could 3 stock you in like a minute at the most with any rules you choose, so has of right now without any reasons it seems you sir are jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is nothing to be jealous of, therefore i cannot be jealous.
> 
> and yeah, just try to get in with my sexy connection ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why hate? There is no reason to hate them, people that can practice and get better while you sit here hating them.
Click to expand...

why do you pick now to invest your brilliance in a video game 0:


----------



## Horus

Alecks said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic.
> 
> The thing is, I bet they could 3 stock you in like a minute at the most with any rules you choose, so has of right now without any reasons it seems you sir are jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is nothing to be jealous of, therefore i cannot be jealous.
> 
> and yeah, just try to get in with my sexy connection ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why hate? There is no reason to hate them, people that can practice and get better while you sit here hating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you pick now to invest your brilliance in a video game 0:
Click to expand...

I doubt they go around saying "Omg look guys, I travel the country playing a video game!"

They do it because it's fun, to meet people, and hang out with their friends.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> there is nothing to be jealous of, therefore i cannot be jealous.
> 
> and yeah, just try to get in with my sexy connection ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why hate? There is no reason to hate them, people that can practice and get better while you sit here hating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you pick now to invest your brilliance in a video game 0:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt they go around saying "Omg look guys, I travel the country playing a video game!"
> 
> They do it because it's fun, to meet people, and hang out with their friends.
Click to expand...

And win $$$


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Then why hate? There is no reason to hate them, people that can practice and get better while you sit here hating them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you pick now to invest your brilliance in a video game 0:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt they go around saying "Omg look guys, I travel the country playing a video game!"
> 
> They do it because it's fun, to meet people, and hang out with their friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And win $$$
Click to expand...

Only Ally and M2K can possibly do it for that.


----------



## John102

Has no one gotten balanced brawl yet? I think I put it on my SD card, and that's the farthest I've gotten with it....

Oh, btw, I might be brawling later tonight ^.^ *right now is addicted to KH 358/2*


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Has no one gotten balanced brawl yet? I think I put it on my SD card, and that's the farthest I've gotten with it....
> 
> Oh, btw, I might be brawling later tonight ^.^ *right now is addicted to KH 358/2*




KH 358 days is a good game, it's just a short one.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> why do you pick now to invest your brilliance in a video game 0:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt they go around saying "Omg look guys, I travel the country playing a video game!"
> 
> They do it because it's fun, to meet people, and hang out with their friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And win $$$
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Ally and M2K can possibly do it for that.
Click to expand...

Please... Anyone who has the ability to win first at a tourney w/o M2K and ally can win $$$

ADHD
DEHF
Lee Martin
Blue Rouge
Fiction
SK92
DSF
Tyrant

You name 'em. If they're good, they can win the green stuff.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has no one gotten balanced brawl yet? I think I put it on my SD card, and that's the farthest I've gotten with it....
> 
> Oh, btw, I might be brawling later tonight ^.^ *right now is addicted to KH 358/2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KH 358 days is a good game, it's just a short one.
Click to expand...

...

I've haven't been throught the whole story yet, I got to day like 270 or something, then started doing Missions with Riku.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt they go around saying "Omg look guys, I travel the country playing a video game!"
> 
> They do it because it's fun, to meet people, and hang out with their friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And win $$$
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Ally and M2K can possibly do it for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please... Anyone who has the ability to win first at a tourney w/o M2K and ally can win $$$
> 
> ADHD
> DEHF
> Lee Martin
> Blue Rouge
> Fiction
> SK92
> DSF
> Tyrant
> 
> You name 'em. If they're good, they can win the green stuff.
Click to expand...

You forgot the best wolfeh of them all.


The JJ

Oh, and when I brawl later tonight I want to brawl someone who's halfway decent with DDD


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has no one gotten balanced brawl yet? I think I put it on my SD card, and that's the farthest I've gotten with it....
> 
> Oh, btw, I might be brawling later tonight ^.^ *right now is addicted to KH 358/2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KH 358 days is a good game, it's just a short one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> I've haven't been throught the whole story yet, I got to day like 270 or something, then started doing Missions with Riku.
Click to expand...

>.>

Took me a week to beat, Roxas is bad ass at the end.

@bcb: Well yeah but its not a very high chance, but maybe idk.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has no one gotten balanced brawl yet? I think I put it on my SD card, and that's the farthest I've gotten with it....
> 
> Oh, btw, I might be brawling later tonight ^.^ *right now is addicted to KH 358/2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KH 358 days is a good game, it's just a short one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> I've haven't been throught the whole story yet, I got to day like 270 or something, then started doing Missions with Riku.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >.>
> 
> Took me a week to beat, Roxas is bad ass at the end.
> 
> @bcb: Well yeah but its not a very high chance, but maybe idk.
Click to expand...

*covers ears*

LALALALALALALALALLALALA

NO SPOILERS!

*runs away to play KH before Horus gives it away*


----------



## Horus

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has no one gotten balanced brawl yet? I think I put it on my SD card, and that's the farthest I've gotten with it....
> 
> Oh, btw, I might be brawling later tonight ^.^ *right now is addicted to KH 358/2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KH 358 days is a good game, it's just a short one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> I've haven't been throught the whole story yet, I got to day like 270 or something, then started doing Missions with Riku.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >.>
> 
> Took me a week to beat, Roxas is bad ass at the end.
> 
> @bcb: Well yeah but its not a very high chance, but maybe idk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *covers ears*
> 
> LALALALALALALALALLALALA
> 
> NO SPOILERS!
> 
> *runs away to play KH before Horus gives it away*
Click to expand...

Roxas's second Keyblade is from Xion :}


----------



## bcb

As long as Ally and M2K aren't there they've got a good shot.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I've haven't been throught the whole story yet, I got to day like 270 or something, then started doing Missions with Riku.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >.>
> 
> Took me a week to beat, Roxas is bad ass at the end.
> 
> @bcb: Well yeah but its not a very high chance, but maybe idk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *covers ears*
> 
> LALALALALALALALALLALALA
> 
> NO SPOILERS!
> 
> *runs away to play KH before Horus gives it away*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roxas's second Keyblade is from Xion :}
Click to expand...

They were attacked by Nazi Robots.


----------



## Trela

Zay, welcome! It's been a while, huh? Feel free to talk and chill!

John: The best Wolf I've ever seen/played is Jumpman. He's SOO good. His 1st Tournament was HOBO 19 and he got 4th, beating me/Sethlon and almost taking out Gnes! Samboner (Fox) is the same thing lol. Though HOBO 20 was his 4th Tournament, he beat Inui/me/Razer! Me and Inui refer to him as the Internet lol.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >.>
> 
> Took me a week to beat, Roxas is bad ass at the end.
> 
> @bcb: Well yeah but its not a very high chance, but maybe idk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *covers ears*
> 
> LALALALALALALALALLALALA
> 
> NO SPOILERS!
> 
> *runs away to play KH before Horus gives it away*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roxas's second Keyblade is from Xion :}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were attacked by Nazi Robots.
Click to expand...

Lies, Xion is actually a robot that leeches off Roxas for Sora's memories and eventually she starts turning into Sora so she's the Final Boss (Really easy though) and you kill her.


----------



## Trela

I just realized Mikey wont be on for 2 1/2 hours.

*plays other games*

EDIT: Ready, Mikey?


----------



## cornymikey

HEY TRELA

yeah. I expect to lose three in a row, so my CP is brinstar.


----------



## Horus

KJHGFDRS

Get raped Mike


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> KJHGFDRS
> 
> Get raped Mike


I am ready, but I raped everyone else. So I'm already satisfied.

Hey trela, do you wanna do a samus vs mario one for one of the matches?


----------



## Palad][n

Hey guys, i just got a game for 'early holidays' 
My uncle gave me the game 'Okami'

pretty cool, i must say\
\
Edit:
Can i brawl with you guys too o.o


----------



## Trela

Lol no can do, my boy! I'm going all Lucario! Always will 

Is Brinstar your CP for ALL games, or do you want two? Mine are Final Destination and, if I lose that game, Smashville.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol no can do, my boy! I'm going all Lucario! Always will
> 
> Is Brinstar your CP for ALL games, or do you want two? Mine are Final Destination and, if I lose that game, Smashville.


AFISDFIGH
I fought bcb's and horus's sides though. FINE, *censored.7.1*.

And yeah Brinstar is my CP for all games.
and ok, dont expect to lose though.


----------



## Horus

Can I spectate? 

I'll promise to kill myself all 5 games :3


----------



## Trela

Dude, I'm kinda scared actually! I remember last time we fought in a Grand Finals set! You were a Dsmash away from getting 1st place!

Ok. I'll host room. Good luck, bud!

Horus: Yes. But do NOT mess around. Immediately kill yourself!


----------



## Palad][n

Horus said:
			
		

> Can I spectate?
> 
> I'll promise to kill myself all 5 games :3


can i spectate too ><


----------



## cornymikey

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 4 2009, 09:28:47 PM]Hey guys, i just got a game for 'early holidays'
> My uncle gave me the game 'Okami'
> 
> pretty cool, i must say\
> \
> Edit:
> Can i brawl with you guys too o.o


cool game, okami! Theres a DS version coming out too.

Fine horus, but if it lags, YOURE OUT.

Sorry, Paladn, FOUR PPL WILL MEAN INSTANT LAG


----------



## Horus

Yay

And I promise 

(Does Phantasm canceling count has messing around? and if there's lag I'll quit the game)


----------



## Trela

Yeah. If it starts to lag, leave Palad][n! Horus asked first, so you go first lol.

If I STILL lags, then Horus, goodbye! Let's do this! And just jump off, Horus. No attacks.


----------



## Palad][n

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 4 2009, 09:28:47 PM]Hey guys, i just got a game for 'early holidays'
> My uncle gave me the game 'Okami'
> 
> pretty cool, i must say\
> \
> Edit:
> Can i brawl with you guys too o.o
> 
> 
> 
> cool game, okami! Theres a DS version coming out too.
> 
> Fine horus, but if it lags, YOURE OUT.
> 
> Sorry, Paladn, FOUR PPL WILL MEAN INSTANT LAG
Click to expand...

oh kk no problem.

Well GL mikey


wait should i come or no?


----------



## cornymikey

oops, sorry, my wifi acted up. lemme reset my wii


----------



## bcb

I WANT TO SPECTATE THIRD MATCH I GOT THIRD/ all caps


----------



## cornymikey

shoot, gotta restart my computer. Friggin router.


----------



## bcb

I GET THIRD HORUS GETS 1,2,4, and 5.


----------



## Trela

Take as long as you need.

As long as we get this set(s) done tonight, I'm good!


----------



## bcb

I get third, yes?


----------



## Palad][n

sorry it lagged when i spectated....


----------



## bcb

I think spectation should be shared. >:O


----------



## Hub12

I CALL SPE-IM2SLOW.

I vanna brawl though after you guys are done. 

<____>


----------



## bcb

I get third match, spectation, man.


----------



## Palad][n

bcb, i think spectating them will only make them lag.

Instead, wanna have a few friendlies?


----------



## bcb

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 4 2009, 09:49:55 PM]bcb, i think spectating them will only make them lag.
> 
> Instead, wanna have a few friendlies?


I don't lag. >:O


----------



## Trela

Yeah, it's too laggy with other people.

You trying to fix lag, Mikey?


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 4 2009, 09:49:55 PM]bcb, i think spectating them will only make them lag.
> 
> Instead, wanna have a few friendlies?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't lag. >:O
Click to expand...

That's some true *censored.2.0* right there.


----------



## Palad][n

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 4 2009, 09:49:55 PM]bcb, i think spectating them will only make them lag.
> 
> Instead, wanna have a few friendlies?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't lag. >:O
Click to expand...

ok, so while you wait, can we have 1 friendly -.-


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's too laggy with other people.
> 
> You trying to fix lag, Mikey?


yeah, I hate my wifi. It only works half the time.

I switched to my other connection.


----------



## Trela

All right. I'll host again, but if it still lags, you host.

Hopefully it works!


----------



## bcb

I can't spec once? 3rd match? >:O


----------



## Palad][n

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 4 2009, 09:51:36 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Dec 4 2009, 09:49:55 PM]bcb, i think spectating them will only make them lag.
> 
> Instead, wanna have a few friendlies?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't lag. >:O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, so while you wait, can we have 1 friendly -.-
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^^^^

also trela/mikey dont want spectators ><


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I can't spec once? 3rd match? >:O


depends.


----------



## bcb

eff that's some effing effy eff right there eff.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't spec once? 3rd match? >:O
> 
> 
> 
> depends.
Click to expand...

Depends on what? :O


----------



## Palad][n

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't spec once? 3rd match? >:O
> 
> 
> 
> depends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on what? :O
Click to expand...

while you wait just have 1 friendly with me


----------



## bcb

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 4 2009, 09:56:05 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't spec once? 3rd match? >:O
> 
> 
> 
> depends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on what? :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> while you wait just have 1 friendly with me
Click to expand...

...alright. But I'm going umm... R.O.B.


----------



## Palad][n

hosted. 

Btw trela said u could spectate 3rd match on brawl msg board


----------



## cornymikey

GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

STUPID LAGFI!

Maybe we should wait?


----------



## Trela

Hmmmmmm...

Well, there's two options I have to settle this:

1. We play it out.
2. We wait till tomorrow so you can fix the lag.

Choose wisely!


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm...
> 
> Well, there's two options I have to settle this:
> 
> 1. We play it out.
> 2. We wait till tomorrow so you can fix the lag.
> 
> Choose wisely!


wait 20 minutes. If it doesnt work, TOMORROW *MORNING*


----------



## Trela

All righty. Good enough for me!

Anyone wanna play? Join my room!


----------



## bcb

I'll join.


----------



## Palad][n

good game bcb

Sorry for all those messages at tge middle. U needa press up taunt down taunt up taunt really rapidly to change to ZSS

i really gotta work on my samus, huh


----------



## cornymikey

Grrr, that was really a lot of lag. Maybe we shouldve done it tomorrow. Oh well.
GGz, sorta.

First Match: >_>
Second Match: 
And on the third match: 
WTF?!? Kill at 18%?!?!?!?!?! and I died because the drill thing separated the stage. :O


----------



## Trela

Mikey, it is PERFECTLY fine with me if you would like to try again in the morning LOL. There would be lag in the middle of our match, go away, and then come back 10 seconds later.

I mean, after I killed you at like 35% with an AS on Brinstar, I was like, "Yeah. I don't think so." So you want to try tomorrow?


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Mikey, it is PERFECTLY fine with me if you would like to try again in the morning LOL. There would be lag in the middle of our match, go away, and then come back 10 seconds later.
> 
> I mean, after I killed you at like 35% with an AS on Brinstar, I was like, "Yeah. I don't think so." So you want to try tomorrow?


well, doesnt really matter, but ok! 

Well, if it lags tomorrow as well, then I'll give you the win.

TOMORROW MORNING. YEAH.


----------



## Trela

Can't wait for a REAL Set....hopefully!

But I'll admit. Those matches we had were both gay and funny!


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Can't wait for a REAL Set....hopefully!
> 
> But I'll admit. Those matches we had were both gay and funny!


yay, okay!

Man, that arua sphere kill. WAIFHIDFJAIFJS RAGE
Funny for Master Trela


----------



## bcb

I don't get how he does it, but Mikey always seems to be able to adapt to my playstyle. I need to keep switching it up or something. :/


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I don't get how he does it, but Mikey always seems to be able to adapt to my playstyle. I need to keep switching it up or something. :/


no, youre fine. When did I adapt? The last game?


----------



## Palad][n

man idk about u guys, but im mass laggng


----------



## cornymikey

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 4 2009, 11:08:35 PM]man idk about u guys, but im mass laggng


maybe cuz of a FFA.


----------



## Palad][n

not ffa 

even in 1v1


----------



## Elliot

Oooh Guys, 
Lol @ Mikey xDDD

Good luck hopefully today.


----------



## John102

I CALL SPECTA--

Owait-

Haha, hopwfully you guys won't have too much lag this morning.

@Horus: IN YO FACE FEWL, BEAT THE GAME, THEN READ YOUR POST! =PPPPPPPP


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> I CALL SPECTA--
> 
> Owait-
> 
> Haha, hopwfully you guys won't have too much lag this morning.
> 
> @Horus: IN YO FACE FEWL, BEAT THE GAME, THEN READ YOUR POST! =PPPPPPPP


waiting for trela now...


----------



## John102

Does anyone want to brawl in like 10 minutes?


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> Does anyone want to brawl in like 10 minutes?


sorry, no can do.

nobodys on right now. :O


----------



## Silverstorms

John102 said:
			
		

> Does anyone want to brawl in like 10 minutes?


I'm playing zee Mario Kart.


----------



## John102

Gah,  IWANNA BRAWL SOMEONE!


----------



## Silverstorms

Go on random wifi, then.


----------



## cornymikey

random wifi stinks because so few people play randomly and it takes so long. And it might lag sometimes too.

I really want to show you my mario, john, but grrrr. I have to do all my homework today because I'm going somewhere tomorrow. Mario is truly my favorite character and secondary main.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> random wifi stinks because so few people play randomly and it takes so long. And it might lag sometimes too.
> 
> I really want to show you my mario, john, but grrrr. I have to do all my homework today because I'm going somewhere tomorrow. Mario is truly my favorite character and secondary main.


Just play for like 5 minutes plllleeeaaaassseeee


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random wifi stinks because so few people play randomly and it takes so long. And it might lag sometimes too.
> 
> I really want to show you my mario, john, but grrrr. I have to do all my homework today because I'm going somewhere tomorrow. Mario is truly my favorite character and secondary main.
> 
> 
> 
> Just play for like 5 minutes plllleeeaaaassseeee
Click to expand...

hmmmm... At 11:15 please? If I stop suddenly, its my mom barging in, obliterating my wii and smashing it with a hammer.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random wifi stinks because so few people play randomly and it takes so long. And it might lag sometimes too.
> 
> I really want to show you my mario, john, but grrrr. I have to do all my homework today because I'm going somewhere tomorrow. Mario is truly my favorite character and secondary main.
> 
> 
> 
> Just play for like 5 minutes plllleeeaaaassseeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm... At 11:15 please? If I stop suddenly, its my mom barging in, obliterating my wii and smashing it with a hammer.
Click to expand...

Hmm, k.

At 11:15 we play!


----------



## cornymikey

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random wifi stinks because so few people play randomly and it takes so long. And it might lag sometimes too.
> 
> I really want to show you my mario, john, but grrrr. I have to do all my homework today because I'm going somewhere tomorrow. Mario is truly my favorite character and secondary main.
> 
> 
> 
> Just play for like 5 minutes plllleeeaaaassseeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm... At 11:15 please? If I stop suddenly, its my mom barging in, obliterating my wii and smashing it with a hammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, k.
> 
> At 11:15 we play!
Click to expand...

oh sorry, it'll have to be another 15 minutes. If I dont have some kind of homework to present to my mom, there will be explosions


----------



## John102

...

You post when you're done.

lol, I know how it is though, don't worry.


----------



## Hub12

I CANZ PLAY!1!!11~oneone!!


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I CANZ PLAY!1!!11~oneone!!


kk

I'll host.

then when mike join you leave hub.


----------



## Hub12

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I CANZ PLAY!1!!11~oneone!!
> 
> 
> 
> kk
> 
> I'll host.
> 
> then when mike join you leave hub.
Click to expand...

Disconnected. Lemme host.


----------



## cornymikey

ok, I'm ready. Why no FFA?

AND WHERES TRELA? :O


----------



## cornymikey

wtf, I disconnected. Did you delete me john? >_>
or maybe its hub. I host?


----------



## John102

Sorry hub, had to quit, dad came home =(

*john isn't really suppose to be playing right now*


----------



## cornymikey

shoot, now im one on oning hub. gah


----------



## Trela

Mikey, give me about 15 minutes to set up my Wii and get online. We should do this quick, since I'm leaving to a Smashfest in like an hour or less!

Same CP's?


----------



## John102

I'm glad I brawled for a bit at least....I was really rusty because I'd been playing offline and I forgot what it's like to play online.


----------



## Silverstorms

Stop teaming up on me


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Stop teaming up on me


YOU TEAMED UP ON ME!


----------



## bcb

Anyone wanna brawl Judo?


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop teaming up on me
> 
> 
> 
> YOU TEAMED UP ON ME!
Click to expand...

No, that was just your imagination.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna brawl Judo?


FFA?

And Silver, weally?


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna brawl Judo?
> 
> 
> 
> FFA?
> 
> And Silver, weally?
Click to expand...

No. 1v1?


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna brawl Judo?
> 
> 
> 
> FFA?
> 
> And Silver, weally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. 1v1?
Click to expand...

Can we do a FFA AFTER?

And who IS Judo?..


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna brawl Judo?
> 
> 
> 
> FFA?
> 
> And Silver, weally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. 1v1?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we do a FFA AFTER?
> 
> And who IS Judo?..
Click to expand...

...sure. judo's my only IRL friend that plays brawl.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna brawl Judo?
> 
> 
> 
> FFA?
> 
> And Silver, weally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. 1v1?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we do a FFA AFTER?
> 
> And who IS Judo?..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...sure. judo's my only IRL friend that plays brawl.
Click to expand...

Fine. Host.


----------



## bcb

kk Hub.


----------



## Silverstorms

I want to play


----------



## Hub12

Silver left. 

Rehost, bcb.


----------



## cornymikey

GGz, I lost 2-3


----------



## Trela

Good games, Mikey. You did very good.

Everytime I play a MK, I learn something "new". Here's what I learned in our Set today:

- MK's Double hit on Dsmash does more than 20% damage and can lead to many Attacks.
- Air Dodging a MK's Shuttle Loop online doesn't work; too slow of button input.
- MK can break someone's Shield if the MK is below the opponent and the opponent is on a Platform.

Mikey, you were a game away from beating me, AGAIN. Your are one of TBT's best and will be one as long as you play! As long as you play here, you will be considered my biggest threat.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Mikey, you were a game away from beating me, AGAIN. Your are one of TBT's best and will be one as long as you play! As long as you play here, you will be considered my biggest threat.


I'd be careful waht you say there, Trela. You might make some people feel like they're not good enough.


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Mikey, you were a game away from beating me, AGAIN. Your are one of TBT's best and will be one as long as you play! As long as you play here, you will be considered my biggest threat.


ARE YOU SAYING I'M NOT A BIG THREAT TO YOU!

*Runs off crying*


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela you monster!

*Comforts John*


----------



## Trela

Of course, there are other players who scare me, Silver, but in my opinion, Mikey scares me the MOST. I really don't like playing him in Tournament!

bcb and Horus are getting better, also. When John starts playing again and Hub continues to, well, F!


----------



## John102

Yeah, I noticed hub was better...either that or I was really rusty, which I was..


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub still MK suicides.


----------



## John102

Wolf can't recover at all on wifi...

Okokokok, guys, I have the best idea ever, when we all turn 16 we should drive to a meeting point and all brawl together!


----------



## Trela

Silver, I really wish you continued to play Brawl. I miss the hype in Silver Vs. whoever!

I also can't wait to see TBT play against other Forums. I want to see how we Rank in other places.

Lol John. Next year I'm planning on traveling 2 or 3 times to a National Tournament on the West Coast and East Coast. I really hope to play some of yoll in person one day! Anyways, I'm off to the Smashfest. Later!


----------



## John102

Cya trela, I'm getting my learners in a few months, then nine months after that I'll get my license....I wonder if I'll still be playing brawl though D=


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver, I really wish you continued to play Brawl. I miss the hype in Silver Vs. whoever!
> 
> I also can't wait to see TBT play against other Forums. I want to see how we Rank in other places.
> 
> Lol John. Next year I'm planning on traveling 2 or 3 times to a National Tournament on the West Coast and East Coast. I really hope to play some of yoll in person one day! Anyways, I'm off to the Smashfest. Later!


I do sometimes....


----------



## Elliot

Goood job Mikey! ;]

Goood Job Trela!


----------



## bcb

Good shimmery Mike.

Oooh, ooh, ooh. I gotz a quick idea. BRB


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Good games, Mikey. You did very good.
> 
> Everytime I play a MK, I learn something "new". Here's what I learned in our Set today:
> 
> - MK's Double hit on Dsmash does more than 20% damage and can lead to many Attacks.
> - Air Dodging a MK's Shuttle Loop online doesn't work; too slow of button input.
> - MK can break someone's Shield if the MK is below the opponent and the opponent is on a Platform.
> 
> Mikey, you were a game away from beating me, AGAIN. Your are one of TBT's best and will be one as long as you play! As long as you play here, you will be considered my biggest threat.


yay, those games WERE intense.

cool beans, I teach master Trela stuff.

hahaa  Good thing Rust is not here


----------



## bcb

I'm posting my idea on Power Rankings thread.


----------



## cornymikey

cool, an idea! what, that low tier tourney thingy?

The results would probably be the same as this tourney, tho.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> cool, an idea! what, that low tier tourney thingy?
> 
> The results would probably be the same as this tourney, tho.


Nooooooooooo.

Silver would own


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Of course, there are other players who scare me, Silver, but in my opinion, Mikey scares me the MOST. I really don't like playing him in Tournament!
> 
> bcb and Horus are getting better, also. When John starts playing again and Hub continues to, well, F!


I continue to *censored.3.0* wut.


----------



## bcb

Done.


----------



## Trela

I've edited a LOT of stuff in the first 2 posts. Please read! 

I won't be hosting a Tournament for a while, unless it's something like Low Tier.


----------



## Hub12

Good read, man.


----------



## bcb

1: Trela (Lucario)
2: cornymikey (MK/*Mario*)
3: bcb (Wario*/Snake*)
4: Horus (Falco)
5: Hub12 (Falcon/Ganon*/Marth/Falco*)
5: Judo (Marth)
7: Waluigi (Ike/MK)
7: Palad][n (Kirby)
9: Kilex (MK)
9: Knightlordco *(Toon Link)*
9: Kid Icarus
9: Azila (MK/TL)
13: The JJ (Diddy)
13: Joe (Link/MK)
13: Jake (Snake)


----------



## bcb

O and check my post on the power rankings Trela.


----------



## Trela

The one with the point stuff? I saw it 

Thanks for the characters people used, btw!


----------



## Silverstorms

You only left me off because I'd knock you out of top 3


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> You only left me off because I'd knock you out of top 3


Me? What? bcb is angry.


----------



## Hub12

Hub:Falcon/Ganon

What the *censored.3.0*.

.___.

I know I'm good with Falcon, but Ganon? Lol. 

Plus, I main random. >.>

And I usually use uh, what's their name....


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hub:Falcon/Ganon
> 
> What the *censored.3.0*.
> 
> .___.
> 
> I know I'm good with Falcon, but Ganon? Lol.
> 
> Plus, I main random. >.>
> 
> And I usually use uh, what's their name....


tbh you suck with every character, although you're average with a few so *censored.3.0*ing pick a main.


----------



## bcb

Hub should main Marth or Kirby. Not this Falcon and Ganon crap.


----------

